# Commonwealth Games Glasgow 2014



## ranjeet

India will be expecting a lion's share of medals from shooters, boxers, wrestlers and shuttlers at the 2014 Commonwealth Games starting here on Wednesday but it would be difficult to match the record medal haul of 101 in the last edition at home.

This time around India have a sizeable contingent of 224 athletes and their main medal hopes will be from shooting, boxing, wrestling, badminton and hockey.

Commonwealth Games 2014: India riding on Olympic glory to conquer Glasgow - IBNLive

Detailed schedule for Indian Players.

*Wednesday 23rd July*
CWG 2014 Opening Ceremony: 1:30 am IST

London Olympics silver medalist Vijay Kumar will be the flag bearer for India during the opening ceremony of the 2014 Commonwealth Games.

*Thursday 24th July *
Badminton mixed team event will get underway from the first day of the quadrennial event. The Indian team, which is placed in Group-B, will take on the team of Ghana in their opening match. The match is scheduled to start at 1:30 p.m. (IST). In the evening session the team will take on the Ugandan team.

In Hockey, the Indian women’s team, who are ranked 13th in the world, will play the World No. 22 Canadian team on the opening day. The match will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).

In Squash, Indian stars Saurav Ghoshal and Mahesh Mangaonkar will start their campaign in men’s singles. In women’s singles Dipika Pallkal and Joshana Chinappa will be battling it out to make it to the next round.

Other key Indian players who will be in action on the opening day of CWG include weightlifters Sanjita Chanu and Omkar Attri, cyclists Alan Baby, Amrit Singh and Amarjit Nagi and judoka Jina Chongtham.

*Friday 25th July*
On the second day of the games the Indian Badminton team will play the team of Kenya. The match will start at 6:30 p.m. (IST).

Boxing and shooting events will also start from this day. In Boxing, star Indian players Shiva Thapa, Mandeep Jangra, Sumit Sangwan and Dinesh Kumar will start their campaign for the games.

In Shooting, World No. 1 Heena Sidhu will be in action in the 10m Air Pistol event. Apart from Heena, other Indian shooters who will be in action include Olympic gold medalist Abhinav Bindra and skeet shooters Mairaj Ahmad Khan and Arti Singh Rao.

In Hockey, theIndian men’s team will play Wales in their opening match, which will start at 1:30 p.m. (IST). In squash, the Round of 16 will be played in both men’s and women’s singles.

Other key Indian players who will be in action on the second day of the games include weightlifters Rustam Sarang and Swati Singh, judokas Balvinder Singh and Vikender Singh and cyclists Amit Kumar and Deborah.

*Saturday 26th July*
Boxing –On Saturday, the Round of 32 in men’s welterweight which features 2010 CWG gold medalist Manoj Kumar will take place. In men’s lightweight Devendro Singh and in middleweight Olympic bronze medalist Vijender Singh will be in action.

In Hockey, the Indian men’s team will play the home nation Scotland in their second league match, which will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).

In Shooting, star Indian shooters like Rahi Sarnobat, P.N Prakash and Ayonika Paul will be in action.

In Squash, the men’s and women’s singles quarterfinals will be held on this day.

*Sunday 27th July*
Athletics events will start from this day. Olympian Om Prakash Karhana will be in action on this day of the Games.

In Hockey, the Indian women’s team will play the Kiwis in their second league match. The game will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).

In Shooting,Mohd Asab and Shreyasi Singh wil lead the Indian challenge in men’s and women’s double trap respectively.

In Weightlifting, Indian star Katulu Ravi Kumar will be in action in men’s 77kg category.

Gold and bronze medal matches in women’s team event in Table Tennis.

*Monday 28th July*
Badminton –Mixed team gold and bronze medal matches.

Athletics –Kamalpreet Singh in men’s hammer throw.

Boxing –World No. 2 Pinki Jangra in women’s flyweight category.

Hockey –Indian women’s team will lock horns with the inexperienced Trindad and Tobago team. Match will start at 11:30 p.m. (IST).

Weightlifting –Chandrakant Mali in men’s 85kg

Squash –men’s and women’s singles gold medal match.

Gold and bronze medal matches in men’s team event in Table Tennis.

*Tuesday 29th July*
In Athletics, Siddhanth Thingalaya will be in action in men’s 110m hurdles.

Badminton –men’s and women’s singles matches will start.

Hockey –TheIndian team will play the World Champions Australia in their third league match, which will start at 6:30 p.m. (IST).

Shooting –Olympic bronze medalist Gagan Narang will be in action in men’s 50m rifle 3 postion, Olympic silver medalist Vijay Kumar in men’s 25m rapid fire pistol and former World No. 1 Manavjit Singh Sandhu in men’s trap event.

Wrestling events start from this day. Quite a few Indian wrestlers like Amit Kumar and Yogeshwar Dutt will be in action on day 1 of the wrestling event..

*Wednesday 30th July*
Athletics –Olympians Mayookha Johny and Vikas Gowda will reprsent the nation in women’s long jump event and men’s discus throw event respectively.

Diving – Ramananda Kongbrailatpam in men’s 1m springboard

Hockey – The Indian women’s team will lock horns with the South African team.

Boxing – Round of 8 in women’s 48kg, women’s 60kg, men’s 91kg, women’s 75kg and men’s 75 kg category.

*Thursday 31st July*
Athletics – Men’s discus throw final, Krishna Poonia and Seema Punia in women’s discus throw.

Diving – Ramananda Kongbrailatpam in men’s 1m springboard.

Hockey – The Indian men’s team will take on the team of South Africa. The game will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).

Lawn bowls – Women’s triples gold and bronze medal match.

*Friday 1st August*
Athletics – Sahana Kumari in women’s high jump; women’s discus final round; women’s 4x400m relay and women’s 4x100m relay.

Boxing – Women’s flyweight, men’s bantamweight, men’s lightwelterweight, men’s light heavy and men’s superheavy weight semifinal rounds.

Lawn bowls – Women’s pairs gold medal, men’s fours gold medal and men’s singles gold medal events.

*Saturday 2nd August*
Athletics – Arpinder Singh in men’s triple jump; Ravinder Singh Khaira, Devinder Singh and Vipin Kasana in men’s javelin throw.

Boxing – Gold medal matches in every weight category.

Hockey – Women’s gold and bronze medal matches.

*Sunday 3rd August*
Hockey – Men’s gold and bronze medal matches.

CLOSING CEREMONY

What is you take guys what do you think about our chance in these games? 
@Indischer @Jat @JAT BALWAN @Ayush @Koovie @levina @he-man @GURU DUTT

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Koovie

Lets keep our fingers crossed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Best of luck to Indian players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Last time in Delhi games we finished 2nd in the table.. i don't think it's the case this time around. 3rd or 4th can be expected behind Australia, England & Canada!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

It's sad that archery and tennis has been done away with in these games. We had good teams in both these games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

medals in boxing, Wrestling, Shooting & disc throwing are sure... others will follow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

I'm confident that India will finish among the Top 4. But India has, for a while now, consolidated itself in the top 4-5 spots in Commonwealth games. Home advantage had taken us to the second spot last year. We also had fielded close to 500 athletes last time compared to 224 this year. Boxing should see a record haul this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

khali common wealth me hi kheloge ya Olympics me bhi kabhi medal aayega...
uff.. Indian sports stars....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's sad that archery and tennis has been done away with in these games. *We had good teams in both these games*.


That's why those items were dropped.. instead we have kinda of sports tailor-made for the Brits.. like lawn bowls & three kind of cycling events, like mountain biking, road cycling & track cycling with loads of medals to play for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> That's why those items were dropped.. instead we have kinda of sports tailor-made for the Brits.. like lawn bowls & three kind of cycling events, like mountain biking, road cycling & track cycling with loads of medals to play for.


If am not wrong Astro turf in hockey was introduced to beat Asian teams, or am I wrong.



Dem!god said:


> khali common wealth me hi kheloge ya Olympics me bhi kabhi medal aayega...
> uff.. Indian sports stars....


bhai aise international events mein perform karenge tabhi olympics ke liye tayar honge Khaladi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> If am not wrong Astro turf in hockey was introduced to beat Asian teams, or am I wrong.


That's true. But, when it comes to guarding their tradition... they just won't compromise. Like in the case of Wimbledon... Only major grass court event in the world. Only tennis tournament where non-white outfits are banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> India will be expecting a lion's share of medals from shooters, boxers, wrestlers and shuttlers at the 2014 Commonwealth Games starting here on Wednesday but it would be difficult to match the record medal haul of 101 in the last edition at home.
> 
> This time around India have a sizeable contingent of 224 athletes and their main medal hopes will be from shooting, boxing, wrestling, badminton and hockey.
> 
> Commonwealth Games 2014: India riding on Olympic glory to conquer Glasgow - IBNLive
> 
> Detailed schedule for Indian Players.
> 
> *Wednesday 23rd July*
> CWG 2014 Opening Ceremony: 1:30 am IST
> 
> London Olympics silver medalist Vijay Kumar will be the flag bearer for India during the opening ceremony of the 2014 Commonwealth Games.
> 
> *Thursday 24th July *
> Badminton mixed team event will get underway from the first day of the quadrennial event. The Indian team, which is placed in Group-B, will take on the team of Ghana in their opening match. The match is scheduled to start at 1:30 p.m. (IST). In the evening session the team will take on the Ugandan team.
> 
> In Hockey, the Indian women’s team, who are ranked 13th in the world, will play the World No. 22 Canadian team on the opening day. The match will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> In Squash, Indian stars Saurav Ghoshal and Mahesh Mangaonkar will start their campaign in men’s singles. In women’s singles Dipika Pallkal and Joshana Chinappa will be battling it out to make it to the next round.
> 
> Other key Indian players who will be in action on the opening day of CWG include weightlifters Sanjita Chanu and Omkar Attri, cyclists Alan Baby, Amrit Singh and Amarjit Nagi and judoka Jina Chongtham.
> 
> *Friday 25th July*
> On the second day of the games the Indian Badminton team will play the team of Kenya. The match will start at 6:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> Boxing and shooting events will also start from this day. In Boxing, star Indian players Shiva Thapa, Mandeep Jangra, Sumit Sangwan and Dinesh Kumar will start their campaign for the games.
> 
> In Shooting, World No. 1 Heena Sidhu will be in action in the 10m Air Pistol event. Apart from Heena, other Indian shooters who will be in action include Olympic gold medalist Abhinav Bindra and skeet shooters Mairaj Ahmad Khan and Arti Singh Rao.
> 
> In Hockey, theIndian men’s team will play Wales in their opening match, which will start at 1:30 p.m. (IST). In squash, the Round of 16 will be played in both men’s and women’s singles.
> 
> Other key Indian players who will be in action on the second day of the games include weightlifters Rustam Sarang and Swati Singh, judokas Balvinder Singh and Vikender Singh and cyclists Amit Kumar and Deborah.
> 
> *Saturday 26th July*
> Boxing –On Saturday, the Round of 32 in men’s welterweight which features 2010 CWG gold medalist Manoj Kumar will take place. In men’s lightweight Devendro Singh and in middleweight Olympic bronze medalist Vijender Singh will be in action.
> 
> In Hockey, the Indian men’s team will play the home nation Scotland in their second league match, which will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> In Shooting, star Indian shooters like Rahi Sarnobat, P.N Prakash and Ayonika Paul will be in action.
> 
> In Squash, the men’s and women’s singles quarterfinals will be held on this day.
> 
> *Sunday 27th July*
> Athletics events will start from this day. Olympian Om Prakash Karhana will be in action on this day of the Games.
> 
> In Hockey, the Indian women’s team will play the Kiwis in their second league match. The game will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> In Shooting,Mohd Asab and Shreyasi Singh wil lead the Indian challenge in men’s and women’s double trap respectively.
> 
> In Weightlifting, Indian star Katulu Ravi Kumar will be in action in men’s 77kg category.
> 
> Gold and bronze medal matches in women’s team event in Table Tennis.
> 
> *Monday 28th July*
> Badminton –Mixed team gold and bronze medal matches.
> 
> Athletics –Kamalpreet Singh in men’s hammer throw.
> 
> Boxing –World No. 2 Pinki Jangra in women’s flyweight category.
> 
> Hockey –Indian women’s team will lock horns with the inexperienced Trindad and Tobago team. Match will start at 11:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> Weightlifting –Chandrakant Mali in men’s 85kg
> 
> Squash –men’s and women’s singles gold medal match.
> 
> Gold and bronze medal matches in men’s team event in Table Tennis.
> 
> *Tuesday 29th July*
> In Athletics, Siddhanth Thingalaya will be in action in men’s 110m hurdles.
> 
> Badminton –men’s and women’s singles matches will start.
> 
> Hockey –TheIndian team will play the World Champions Australia in their third league match, which will start at 6:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> Shooting –Olympic bronze medalist Gagan Narang will be in action in men’s 50m rifle 3 postion, Olympic silver medalist Vijay Kumar in men’s 25m rapid fire pistol and former World No. 1 Manavjit Singh Sandhu in men’s trap event.
> 
> Wrestling events start from this day. Quite a few Indian wrestlers like Amit Kumar and Yogeshwar Dutt will be in action on day 1 of the wrestling event..
> 
> *Wednesday 30th July*
> Athletics –Olympians Mayookha Johny and Vikas Gowda will reprsent the nation in women’s long jump event and men’s discus throw event respectively.
> 
> Diving – Ramananda Kongbrailatpam in men’s 1m springboard
> 
> Hockey – The Indian women’s team will lock horns with the South African team.
> 
> Boxing – Round of 8 in women’s 48kg, women’s 60kg, men’s 91kg, women’s 75kg and men’s 75 kg category.
> 
> *Thursday 31st July*
> Athletics – Men’s discus throw final, Krishna Poonia and Seema Punia in women’s discus throw.
> 
> Diving – Ramananda Kongbrailatpam in men’s 1m springboard.
> 
> Hockey – The Indian men’s team will take on the team of South Africa. The game will start at 8:30 p.m. (IST).
> 
> Lawn bowls – Women’s triples gold and bronze medal match.
> 
> *Friday 1st August*
> Athletics – Sahana Kumari in women’s high jump; women’s discus final round; women’s 4x400m relay and women’s 4x100m relay.
> 
> Boxing – Women’s flyweight, men’s bantamweight, men’s lightwelterweight, men’s light heavy and men’s superheavy weight semifinal rounds.
> 
> Lawn bowls – Women’s pairs gold medal, men’s fours gold medal and men’s singles gold medal events.
> 
> *Saturday 2nd August*
> Athletics – Arpinder Singh in men’s triple jump; Ravinder Singh Khaira, Devinder Singh and Vipin Kasana in men’s javelin throw.
> 
> Boxing – Gold medal matches in every weight category.
> 
> Hockey – Women’s gold and bronze medal matches.
> 
> *Sunday 3rd August*
> Hockey – Men’s gold and bronze medal matches.
> 
> CLOSING CEREMONY
> 
> What is you take guys what do you think about our chance in these games?
> @Indischer @Jat @JAT BALWAN @Ayush @Koovie @levina @he-man @GURU DUTT


I am waiting for my star to come out in the ring.I am backing Mary Kom 

Not hopeful about vijendar singh's performance though. 
Sushil kumar in wrestling is another shining star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jat

levina said:


> I am waiting for my star to come out in the ring.I am backing Mary Kom
> Not hopeful about vijendar singh's performance.
> And not to forget Sushil kumar in wrestling


Sushil Kumar and Vijender Singh both will rock this time  They are Haryanvis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> I am waiting for my star to come out in the ring.I am backing Mary Kom
> 
> Not hopeful about vijendar singh's performance though.
> Sushil kumar in wrestling is another shining star.


I think Mary Kom is not playing in these games Pinki Jangra from haryana knocked her out in the qualification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jat

ranjeet said:


> I think Mary Kom is not playing in these games Pinki Jangra from haryana knocked her out in the qualification.


@levina another Haryanvi 
Kya yaar Kerala wale kuch toh kar liya karo  @Ravi Nair koi player hai kya tumhare state se?


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> I think Mary Kom is not playing in these games Pinki Jangra from haryana knocked her out in the qualification.


Oops 
Never mind, may the best player win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Looking forward to India's performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jat said:


> @levina another Haryanvi
> Kya yaar Kerala wale kuch toh kar liya karo  @Ravi Nair koi player hai kya tumhare state se?


AFAIK there are about 8 athletes from kerala.


----------



## Jat

levina said:


> AFAIK there are about 8 athletes from kerala.


8 from 220 athletes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> That's why those items were dropped.. instead we have kinda of sports tailor-made for the Brits.. like lawn bowls & three kind of cycling events, like mountain biking, road cycling & track cycling with loads of medals to play for.



haram khor hai na Angreez pata hai ki ham jetenge tabhi aesi Kameeni harkat ki hai saloo ne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Jat said:


> 8 from 220 athletes ?


Haan toh Kerala is a small state nooh??
How about Haryana??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jat

levina said:


> Haan toh Kerala is a small state nooh??
> How about Haryana??


Haryana population is 10 million less than Kerala 
I don't know how much athletes are from Haryana @ranjeet pata hai kuch kitne hai Haryana se?


----------



## ranjeet

Jat said:


> Haryana population is 10 million less than Kerala
> I don't know how much athletes are from Haryana @ranjeet pata hai kuch kitne hai Haryana se?


I don't know but they are sending the maximum number of players that's for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

its god tosee owr athletes taking part in CWG but if you ask the real question i think we are one of the worse if not the worse country in terms of sports and apart from say , cricket , hokey , shooting archerry or badmintonand snooker we fair in the last in olompiks whencountries almost 1/5 of owr population are taking podium finishes... and we are happy bieng andho me kana raja


----------



## Kesang

Indian women weight lifter beg one silver and one gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

go india 
win maximum medals 
my star player would be sushil kumar , waiting to see him in action.


----------



## lightoftruth

Sanjita Chanu and Saikhom Mirabai win a gold and silver respectively in women's 48kg weightlifting in Commonwealth Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kesang

One more silver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492359895862091776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

SIlver for both Shushila Likmabam and Navjot Chana in women's 48 kg Judo and men's 60 kg Judo respectively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

I watched the mens judo game, from the commentary it looked like the other guy got away with a few fouls...dont know, first time watching Judo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Another Bronze for India in Judo 

Men's weightlifting 56kg going on 

India leading for 1st position followed by a Malaysian for Silver and another Indian for Bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

*India wins Gold and Bronze in Men's weightlifting 56 kg







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

The British empire games 

Some countries just love to be colonised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> The British empire games
> 
> Some countries just love to be colonised.


shoo,,,,go away


----------



## Imran Khan

puraany ghulamoo ki games ?


----------



## Ayush

we finished second last time,this time we aim for the first position.


----------



## agamdilawari

Gold for Abhinav Bindra


----------



## fatman17

Diminishing Returns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guru1

Jitu Rai wins gold, Gurpal Singh takes silver in 50m pistol - The Times of India

GLASGOW: India's Jitu Rai won gold while compatriot Gurpal Singh took silver in the in men's 50m pistol event at the Commonwealth Games on Monday.


Jitu scored 194.1, setting a new CWG record. India now stand fourth in the medal tally with 24 medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OrionHunter

Hypersonicmissiles said:


> The British empire games
> 
> Some countries just love to be colonised.


Like the Chinese who loved to be colonized by the Japanese!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Apart from the 1-2,it's been a flat day, but hope it will change when the boxers come out!


----------



## TejasMk3

Silver for Gagan Narang, very close game couldve been gold with a bit more luck!


----------



## Lord ZeN

India wins 7th gold.
Jitu Rai and Gurpal Singh made it another momentous day for the Indian shooting contingent at the 2014 Commonwealth Games, winning the gold and silver, respectively, in the 50-metre men's pistol finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Supply&Demand

Ayush said:


> we finished second last time,this time we aim for the first position.



not gonna happen dude...if we can retain 4th position..and with a little bit of luck and hard work ..may be 3rd...

but we will probably get about max 50 medals...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Supply&Demand

Shooting medals tally- country wise -till date

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

India 4th in the Medal Tally.
4. India -7 Gold 11 Silver 7 Bronze 25 total


----------



## kaykay

India is at 4th position in medal tally with 7 golds and 25 medals in total.


----------



## Lord ZeN

2 chances for getting a medal
India's Lajja Gauswami and Meena Kumari will fight it out in the Women's 50m Rifle Prone Finals.


----------



## TejasMk3

Supply&Demand said:


> Shooting medals tally- country wise -till date
> 
> View attachment 41071



Here is another one:




47% of medals 

This is good, the first step is to do well in the Asian and Common wealth games. Shooting and weightlifting and wrestling have 45 events totally, and a pretty good chunk of medals. But improvement is required as when we have to compete with the whole world instead of just certain regions, we arent as dominant.

Stuff like archery,badminton is nice, but dont have that many medals. Boxing has a few medals but it is unreliable as it depends heavily on judging.

But you cannot hope to be in the top 3 consistently without either swimming (34 events, 42 if you include diving!!) or athletics (42 events).


----------



## Hypersonicmissiles

OrionHunter said:


> Like the Chinese who loved to be colonized by the Japanese!



We were never colonised. We were invaded and we resisted and hated it. Indians were fully colonised, and loved every minute of being colonised.


----------



## Sandeep Das

Bangladesh and Pakistan in close competition. Both at a single silver.


----------



## IND151

Best luck to Indian players.


----------



## ranjeet

Wrestling matches start today, Lets see how they perform in these CWG. High hopes from them.


----------



## arp2041

@BDforever BD should join the Indian Commonwealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Wrestling matches start today, Lets see how they perform in these CWG. High hopes from them.


Theyve had a good start, very quick win for sushil kumar, through to the quarter finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Theyve had a good start, very quick win for sushil kumar, through to the quarter finals.


yeah hoping to see Ind vs Pak either in semis or finals.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Indian weight lifters are doing good. Was watching boxing, Have to say India has invested a lot in Boxing so they got more youngsters coming though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

watching Sushil kumar in action, class apart.

What a legend.

Nigerian athelete also looks good so does the pakistani. Lets see how it pans out.


----------



## ranjeet

Phoenix89 said:


> watching Sushil kumar in action, class apart.
> 
> What a legend.
> 
> Nigerian athelete also looks good so does the pakistani. Lets see how it pans out.


That Pakistani dude in his wight category is also good, lets see how it goes.



Jaanbaz said:


> Indian weight lifters are doing good. Was watching boxing, Have to say India has invested a lot in Boxing so they got more youngsters coming though.


Pakistani wrestler is in semi he might face Indian wrestler Sushil Kumar silver medalist of last Olympics.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> That Pakistani dude in his wight category is also good, lets see how it goes.
> 
> 
> Pakistani wrestler is in semi he might face Indian wrestler Sushil Kumar silver medalist of last Olympics.



Bhai, kis channel me dekh rahe ho?


----------



## TejasMk3

Sushil kumar, Amit Kumar and Rajiv tomar all through to the semis!!

One semi finals is India vs pak!

Amit Kumar vs Azhar hussain 57 kgs!

74 kgs if India and Pak win their matches, we will have an India-Pak finals!


Jyothi lost her opening match but if she wins one more match she will have a chance at the bronze medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Bhai, kis channel me dekh rahe ho?


Ten Action bhai.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Ten Action bhai.



Thanks yaara....Dekhna padega live stream milegi ya nahi.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tough fight for Sushil kumar .. but he managed to win it. Ind vs Pak now for the gold.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. that was a hard fought victory for Sushil Kumar. He is going for the gold again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-6

Tomar vs Carney

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Tomar dominating throughout the fight


----------



## JanjaWeed

@ranjeet Haryanvi power on the show. What about Yogeshwar Dutt? is he not competing this time around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Two Indians in Finals of wrestling. Yogeshwar is definitely their...maybe he category fight hasn't started yet.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Tomar wins by technical superiority (margin of >10 points)


----------



## agamdilawari

Chinu SINGH from England


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet Haryanvi power on the show. What about Yogeshwar Dutt? is he not competing this time around?


He is there, his match would be coming up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

sushil kumar finals! That nigerian though was quite scary!

Rajiv tomar finals!


----------



## sree45

ranjeet said:


> He is there, his match would be coming up soon.



today only men's 57,74,125 kg categories ar being played. rest will be played tomorrow and say after,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

I should really be working...but this is just awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

Haryadavii power, cha gay bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jarvis vs Tomar in the super heavyweight (125kg) finals


----------



## Phoenix89

Time for this.


----------



## TejasMk3

Guys Nigerian weightlifter caught for doping!

Santoshi Matsa's bronze medal has been upgraded to silver. And the 4 position person who also Indian, now gets Bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Phoenix89 said:


> Haryadavii power, cha gay bhai.


It's Indian not just Haryanvi 



TejasMk3 said:


> Guys Nigerian weightlifter caught for doping!
> 
> Santoshi Matsa's bronze medal has been upgraded to silver. And the 4 position person also Indian, now gets Bronze


for a 16 year old she was too strong to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

TOI live blog
Amit Kumar is also through to Men's 57kg Wrestling final with a 10-0 victory over Azhar Hussain of Pakistan 



ranjeet said:


> for a 16 year old she was too strong to be true.



Yeah, I was quite surprised too, sometimes it is unintentional, might have entered through contamination of food stuffs/suppliments...but anyway, we get the medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

TejasMk3 said:


> Guys Nigerian weightlifter caught for doping!
> 
> Santoshi Matsa's bronze medal has been upgraded to silver. And the 4 position person who also Indian, now gets Bronze



That girl was indeed too strong for her age...and the way the fat lady in the coaching staff was speaking something or the other in her ears indeed looked very suspicious. Anyways the secondary tests are yet to take place tmrw. If she is indeed disqualified then congrats to the Ghana lady who came 2nd, she was so experienced yet didn't the gold in any CWG yet. Was crying when she couldn't lift the weight successfully in her 3rd attempt...kept on smiling after her every successful lift but broke down after she failed to beat the Nigerian.


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> TOI live blog
> Amit Kumar is also through to Men's 57kg Wrestling final with a 10-0 victory over Azhar Hussain of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was quite surprised too, sometimes it is unintentional, might have entered through contamination of food stuffs/suppliments...but anyway, we get the medals.


India is in final in Women's 48 kgs category as well. Only Jyothi missed out today I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

Tune in to Ten Sports now, Gagan Narang in action.

Has 8 common wealth golds, going for 9th one. A record in itself if he gets there.

Fingers crossed.

Shooting Legend.


----------



## agamdilawari

The legend himself Gagan Narang. Disappointing he won just Silver in yesterday's even...he won 4 golds by himself in Delhi CWG...anything below Gold is below his standards. Cmmon Champ !!


----------



## Jaanbaz

ranjeet said:


> Sushil Kumar



Same dude who won Gold in Delhi right?


----------



## ranjeet

Wrestling finals starts in an hour.



Jaanbaz said:


> Same dude who won Gold in Delhi right?


yes, he is the one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

ranjeet said:


> Wrestling finals starts in an hour.
> 
> 
> yes, he is the one.



WTF BBC not giving wrestling. I remember USA and UK lobbying to get wrestling out of Olympics. Looks like these guys are cry babies as wrestling and weight lifting was dominated by Iran and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jaanbaz said:


> WTF BBC not giving wrestling. I remember USA and UK lobbying to get wrestling out of Olympics. Looks like these guys are cry babies as wrestling and weight lifting was dominated by Iran and Russia.


totally agree, they have a sport where old dudes throw different sizes of balls. what's that all about is it English kanchay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

Jaanbaz said:


> WTF BBC not giving wrestling. I remember USA and UK lobbying to get wrestling out of Olympics. Looks like these guys are cry babies as wrestling and weight lifting was dominated by Iran and Russia.


I'm in UK right now and they are showing wrestling on the BBC website.


----------



## ranjeet

Laishram Devi makes to QF in women boxing.


----------



## kaykay

what about ongoing shooting final?


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> what about ongoing shooting final?


G Narang and Rajput are in 2 and 3rd position man. fcuk these games are addictive.


----------



## agamdilawari

So Silver & Bronze for India then


----------



## ranjeet

Silver - Rajput 
Bronze - Narang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> Silver - Rajput
> Bronze - Narang


India is raking in the medals.


----------



## ranjeet

RealityRa said:


> India is raking in the medals.


7th at the moment.


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> 7th at the moment.


A few more golds and I can see us finish in 5th:


----------



## TejasMk3

We need more golds, otherwise our overall ranking wont improve. Hopefully in the wrestling we can get a few of them. 
So many silvers!


----------



## ranjeet

RealityRa said:


> A few more golds and I can see us finish in 5th:
> View attachment 41291


India has 4 gold matchs coming up right now in wrestling. we could be back on 4th tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

TejasMk3 said:


> We need more golds, otherwise our overall ranking wont improve. Hopefully in the wrestling we can get a few of them.
> So many silvers!


At least two medals from boxing as well.



ranjeet said:


> India has 4 gold matchs coming up right now in wrestling. we could be back on 4th tonight.


Yeah but Canada normally do well in athletics so I can see them staying in 4th.


----------



## ranjeet

Wrestling matches coming up now guys .. 
@JanjaWeed @Indischer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

Wrestling about to start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

India missing out again on gold. Yaar 13 silver ho gay ab, 4 bhi gold mein convert kiye hote to 4th position pe hote. ****.

Anyways lets hope for wrestling gold now.


----------



## arp2041

oye guys any website link for live streaming?


----------



## ranjeet

Phoenix89 said:


> India missing out again on gold. Yaar 13 silver ho gay ab, 4 bhi gold mein convert kiye hote to 4th position pe hote. ****.
> 
> Anyways lets hope for wrestling gold now.


In due course of time bro, it's still better than no medals at all.


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

ranjeet said:


> Laishram Devi makes to QF in women boxing.



An interesting pic of Laishram Devi i found on the net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Wrestling matches coming up now guys ..
> @JanjaWeed @Indischer


watching 'em now. fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phoenix89

ranjeet said:


> In due course of time bro, it's still better than no medals at all.


 
Agreed.


----------



## ranjeet

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> An interesting pic of Laishram Devi i found on the net


Watched her bout, she looks tough as nail.


----------



## TejasMk3

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> An interesting pic of Laishram Devi i found on the net




Her brother is also a part of the boxing team, and is also in the army. He is a very fun boxer to watch. check out his videos from the last olympics. quite cool. He won some army medal recently and was the youngest officer to do it. They also have another elder sister who was a boxer, and is the one who helps them analyse fights.

Edited: so many mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> watching 'em now. fingers crossed!



Oye, give me any web link for live stream.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Oye, give me any web link for live stream.


watching on this... donno if it works at your end though! 

Glasgow 2014: Wrestling - finals - BBC Sport


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> Oye, give me any web link for live stream.


@kbd-raaf posted a link few pages ago am not sure if its working tho.


----------



## RealityRa

Pakistan get a bronze medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Here ya go for Ten Action:
Watch TV Channel live on your desktop or mobile phone on dittotv.com - Ten Action


----------



## JanjaWeed

Amit Kumar's gold medal match coming up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Amit kumar in Gold match.



JanjaWeed said:


> Amit Kumar's gold medal match coming up...


Ref looks a bit girlish. wat's up that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Amit kumar in Gold match.
> 
> 
> Ref looks a bit girlish. wat's up that?


Ranjeet bhai Timing kya hai match ki Ten Sports par?


----------



## ranjeet

that was a close call ... 



hiphop said:


> Ranjeet bhai Timing kya hai match ki Ten Sports par?


It's on now yaar ..


----------



## agamdilawari

Cmmon Kumar...beat the shit out of him...we desperately need a gold


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Amit kumar in Gold match.
> 
> 
> Ref looks a bit girlish. wat's up that?


I know... & he penalized Kumar. 

Yes... gold medal for India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

HE WON!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Gold for Amit kumar .... the son of a milkman makes India proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

GOLD FOR INDIA...GOLD FOR AMIT KUMAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> It's on now yaar ..


Its showing Weight Lifting Women here WTF


----------



## TejasMk3

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!! 


Finally!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> I know... & he penalized Kumar.
> 
> Yes... gold medal for India!


Nah points were given because Kumar didn't landed on feet, but the defence before that was amazing.



hiphop said:


> Its showing Weight Lifting Women here WTF


Try Ten Action then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

hiphop said:


> Its showing Weight Lifting Women here WTF



Ten Action, not Ten sports, check my link in the last post.

Update on Boxing:
*Boxing --* India's Mandeep Jangra moved into the quarterfinal of the men's welterweight (69kg) category with a comprehensive 3-0 win over Jamaican Kestna Davis in the Round 16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

these Nigerian wrestlers have brute force. even the one against Sushil Kumar was stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

India does so well in psychical sports like wrestling and boxing.



ranjeet said:


> these Nigerian wrestlers have brute force. even the one against Sushil Kumar was stronger.


Have you seen the Nigerian women wrestlers, they must be doping.


----------



## kaykay

my heart saying that we will win 3 out of 4 golds in wrestling today. let's hope we win all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Women weightlifting going on...does that have any Indian presence ?


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> Women weightlifting going on...does that have any Indian presence ?


Not sure there are any in the weight categories thats on right now.


----------



## danger007

golden boy.. He was kick.. thumps up Amit. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

RealityRa said:


> India does so well in psychical sports like wrestling and boxing.
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Nigerian women wrestlers, they must be doping.


Well one Nigerian weight lifter was found doping today, lets get our conspiracy theory hat on. 



JanjaWeed said:


> I know... & he penalized Kumar.
> 
> Yes... gold medal for India!


Ohhh that Canadian chick is sooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

So we have the Indo Pak match at 9:48 right ?

They are showing women matches now . . .


----------



## ranjeet

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> So we have the Indo Pak match at 9:48 right ?
> 
> They are showing women matches now . . .


yeah there are 3 matches to go after this one. I meant after 20-25 mins.


----------



## TejasMk3

Next India match will be Vinesh vs Yana Rattigan (UK wrestler, but born in Ukraine)

There is no Indian in the weightlifting, all the Women are done, 5/7 won medals 

there is one more weight lifting event later tonight, 94 Kilos, mens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Women's final about to start...cmmon Vinesh !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

Women Gold Match Go Vinesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

2 points for Indian


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Well one Nigerian weight lifter was found doping today, lets get our conspiracy theory hat on.
> 
> 
> Ohhh that Canadian chick is sooo


Indian girl Vinesh against the English girl in Gold medal match. Expect some bias refereeing here!


----------



## ranjeet

Trailing 4-2


----------



## agamdilawari

4-4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Trailing 4-2


did you see that whistle right when Indian girl about get on the top? & the warning now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

With 4 secs left she scored 2...lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

6-4 Points Vinesh lead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

close game!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian girl Vinesh against the English girl in Gold medal match. Expect some bias refereeing here!


I hope they don't cheat ... saale angrez.


----------



## agamdilawari

8-4


----------



## hiphop

8-4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian girl Vinesh against the English girl in Gold medal match. Expect some bias refereeing here!


Nah bhai apni chori kati ghass kad de angrezan ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

11-8..cmmon


----------



## ranjeet

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

GOLD...CMMON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ANother GOLD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

GOOOOOLD WOOOHOOO!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Hats off to the golden lady !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah bhai apni chori kati ghass kad de angrezan ki.


against all the odds... well done to the Girl!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian girl Vinesh against the English girl in Gold medal match. Expect some bias refereeing here!


koshish to bahut ki .. and English wrestler was good too. Good close match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

yaaron ankhon mein aansoon aa gaye 

Such a strong girl .... the english was favorite to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

India win another gold. seems we will soon all 4. go India go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> yaaron ankhon mein aansoon aa gaye
> 
> Such a strong girl .... the english was favorite to win.


Totally agree man, in the last minute English wrestler tried real hard, but our girl didn't let the Gold medal slip out her grip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

2nd gold to vinesh golden baby..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


>


22 ji bottle abhi se 
2 match aur hai ..


----------



## Ten Action

danger007 said:


> 2nd gold to vinesh golden baby..



Is she a gujjar girl ?


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> 22 ji bottle abhi se
> 2 match aur hai ..



Na kam hai stock...na apni capacity. Dikkat hi koni veerji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> koshish to bahut ki .. and English wrestler was good too. Good close match.


Ranjeet bhai yeh Sushil Haryana wala hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ten Action

hiphop said:


> Ranjeet bhai yeh Sushil Haryana wala hai kya?



Yep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Ranjeet bhai yeh Sushil Haryana wala hai kya?


Najafgarh, Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Ten Action said:


> Is she a gujjar girl ?


Indian gal.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phoenix89

Can some one embed updated medal tally here pls.


----------



## hiphop

Chak de phatte Haryana ke chorre


----------



## Roybot

Pakistani standing for Indian National Anthem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> Na kam hai stock...na apni capacity. Dikkat hi koni veerji


Aye kitte na gal


----------



## Ten Action

Our Nation Anthem yo yo.Make us feel proud boys.


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Najafgarh, Delhi.


Jaat ka hi hai ke bhai ? 
Delhi toh Haryana mein hi hai LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Pakistani standing for Indian National Anthem


Yakin janiye ... Lal Qiley pe ho raha hai yeh sab kuch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ten Action

hiphop said:


> Jaat ka hi hai ke bhai ?
> Delhi toh Haryana mein hi hai LOL



Na bhai delhi haryana mai na hai


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Jaat ka hi hai ke bhai ?
> Delhi toh Haryana mein hi hai LOL


Yeh jaat hai bhai aur dono gold medalist bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

Ten Action said:


> Na bhai dekhi haryana mai na hai


Arre bhai thodi bahut toh chal jeh kare hai


----------



## agamdilawari

Women's shooting event going on...lone Indian is at 3rd position.


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Yeh jaat hai bhai aur dono gold medalist bhi


Yeh apne kani ke chore chori hi jeete kare Wrestling Boxing aale game


----------



## ranjeet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yakeen janiye ... aisay chutiye dailogue say apki acha impression nahin parta... yakeen janiye... yeh chutiye dialogue bohat purana ho gaya...


Thoda mazak to chalta hai yaar .. kanu gussa karda. India vs Pak is up next, enjoy kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ten Action said:


> Aa gaya bhadwa



Bhai kyun apnay maa baap kou badnaam kartay ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah bhai apni chori kati ghass kad de angrezan ki.



yeh chori bhi Haryanvi hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ten Action

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai kyun apnay maa baap kou badnaam kartay ho...



Tu yahan apne maa baap ka naam roshan karne aaya hai kya ?


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Yeh apne kani ke chore chori hi jeete kare Wrestling Boxing aale game


Nah bhai ..NE aale specially Manipuri pura compition deve hai. They dominate in the boxing ring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ten Action said:


> Tu yahan apne maa baap ka naam roshan karne aaya hai kya ?



nahin.. tu Pakistan Forum pey wohi karnay aya hai? ghar wali zuban na use kar yahan pey..


----------



## agamdilawari

Delhi-Haryana circuit is magnet for all Boxers n weightlifters.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> yeh chori bhi Haryanvi hai kya?


I think Delhitie hai not sure though.


----------



## RealityRa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yakeen janiye ... aisay chutiye dailogue say apki acha impression nahin parta... yakeen janiye... yeh chutiye dialogue bohat purana ho gaya...


Stop trying to talk big, this is the internet. No one takes you seriously fatty


----------



## Ten Action

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nahin.. tu Pakistan Forum pey wohi karnay aya hai? ghar wali zuban na use kar yahan pey..



hayee Allah tere pehle post par to phool jhad rahe the.


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Nah bhai ..NE aale specially Manipuri pura compition deve hai. They dominate in the boxing ring.


Yoo Saala Vijender Singh Filma mein ja badya 
Hai ke inn matcha mein woh
Ek yah BC BSNL Boardband saala match bhi koni dekhen denda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

India back at 5th place in the medal tally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RealityRa said:


> Stop trying to talk big, this is the internet. No one takes you seriously fatty



agaya nepali... cha gaya 

abbay thori si tou izzat rehnay dei apnay liye.. har roz kuttay wali karwata hai phir bhi ... kya yaar ... bachpan mein neglected child tha kya? 

@Aeronaut @KingMamba @RazPaK @Chak Bamu @Fulcrum15 @Jungibaaz @WebMaster


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

what happened in India Pakistan match ?


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Yoo Saala Vijender Singh Filma mein ja badya
> Hai ke inn matcha mein woh
> Ek yah BC BSNL Boardband saala match bhi koni dekhen denda


bhai itni philum download marega to nyu aye hovega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> agaya nepali... cha gaya
> 
> abbay thori si tou izzat rehnay dei apnay liye.. har roz kuttay wali karwata hai phir pey ... kya kaar... bachpan mein neglected child tha kya?


Talk to me on another thread, let's not ruin this thread. Indians are celebrating winning two wrestling golds in half an hour.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ten Action said:


> hayee Allah tere pehle post par to phool jhad rahe the.



kakay hyderabadi movies ziada dekhta hai kya? hayee Allah ..yeh adaien ya tou hijray dikhatay haien ... ya over excited women..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Here comes the asli match. India vs Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

One more India Pak match?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> what happened in India Pakistan match ?


it's still to come


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... 4-0 up straight away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ten Action

ka kar raha hai yu gujjar ka chora


----------



## Roybot

Pakistan wrestler looks scared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

There is the new medals tally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RealityRa said:


> Talk to me on another thread, let's not ruin this thread. Indians are celebrating winning two wrestling golds in half an hour.



... koi sharam nahin hai? no self respect..


----------



## agamdilawari

6-0 for India...almost in no time...LMAO


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> bhai itni philum download marega to nyu aye hovega


LOL Film hi mera favorite timepass hai aajkal bhai :p
Par pher bhi kuch tu jyada speed deni chaiye Commonwealth games chale hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

luckily no wrestling in this thread


----------



## agamdilawari

He will win this one by technical superiority...I m sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ten Action

Mullah ji lost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Over...so soon....hahahahaha...another gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Another gold?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GOOOOOOOOOOLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

3rd ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

hahaha.. done & dusted!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Kumar pins Abbas and wins the Gold  Won with 2 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Hey ....hey....What happened..

I wenty to the toilet and the match is over???? LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Well that was a no match. Am disappoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Yeh tha kya ...


----------



## agamdilawari

Even a cakewalk is a small term for such game....lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Well that was a no match. Am disappoint.





ranjeet said:


> Yeh tha kya ...



difference between internet warriors & real warriors!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

3 golds with in an hour?


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

kbd-raaf said:


> Kumar pins Abbas and wins the Gold  Won with 2 minutes


Pinned.. Lol.. That's like a knock out. Right ? Bechaare.. 4 footiye se haar gaye.. Woh bhi knock out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

WTF I missed Sushil Kumar match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

hiphop said:


> WTF I missed Sushil Kumar match


finished in a flash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Abay 4 footiye ... koi sharam nahin hai? no self respect..


Pakistani wrestler got smashed by Indian. Third Indian wrestling gold


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> difference between internet warriors & real warriors!



Apparently Sushil Kumar is an honorary Pakistani, according to our resident ethnicity expert @oye_natta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. done & dusted!


I just took my eye off for few seconds ... itne me hi khatam ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

dho diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

The "martial race" wale log sirf internet pe hi gold medal lete hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

You got to give one thing to Pakistani wrestlers. They dont waste any time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

we got Tomar still to come. It's 3 out of 3 so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

JanjaWeed said:


> finished in a flash!


LOL Internet was not working well so i refresh the webpage and match was over LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

3 golds in wrestling in an hour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> we got Tomar still to come. It's 3 out of 3 so far...



Not confident about Tomar, the Canadian looks pretty strong.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RealityRa said:


> Pakistani wrestler got smashed by Indian. Third Indian wrestling gold



Its a game... tension na lay... bas sharam ki goli kha (agar mil jai tou) ..


----------



## OrionHunter

hiphop said:


> WTF I missed Sushil Kumar match


Do we have this on You Tube?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Another Pakistani paying attention to Indian anthem.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> 3 golds with in an hour?


Delhi ke aas paas waale aise hi badnaam nahi hai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hiphop

Sushil Kumar wala match Youtube par dekhna padega 3 second wala LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

kbd-raaf said:


> Not confident about Tomar, the Canadian looks pretty strong.


Yeah Canada used to dominate wrestling, silvers good enough anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

OrionHunter said:


> Do we have this on You Tube?


I tried uploading it on youtube, but they refused saying video isn't long enough

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

OrionHunter said:


> Do we have this on You Tube?


you can.. but not a good bout.. you should browse yogeshwar dutt bout.. happened 4 years ago.. It was brilliant ... my all time favourite game..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

With the ease that was won, it reminded of that incident of Sachin smacking Caddick for that famous six...as easy as it can get

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

OrionHunter said:


> Do we have this on You Tube?


Not Live on Youtube


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

National anthem of India - 3 times in less than hour ... Ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> I tried uploading it on youtube, but they refused saying video isn't long enough


Bro you have to add some pictures and other videos in last to upload on Youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> National anthem of India - 3 times in less than hour ... Ha ha ha



Yup.... But this is only the second one.... Third one is yet to happen.....


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> Not confident about Tomar, the Canadian looks pretty strong.


yeah he its going to be close one, just like the women match.


----------



## hiphop

Canadian Chick


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494164544533442560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Another Indian woman on wrampage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

75 KG Freestyle Wrestling Jyoti from India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

watch now ...


----------



## Lord ZeN

Sushil Kumar destroyed another pakistani... just as i predicted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hiphop

Canadian Chick is playing better


----------



## TejasMk3

One more medal assured in shooting, not sure which one though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Canadian looks good. .. might have chance


----------



## agamdilawari

Lord Aizen said:


> Sushil Kumar destroyed another pakistani... just as i predicted



To be fair to him he was no match to technique and experience of Sushil whatsoever. He is a champ of champs in this field. Age has caught onto him and he gets tired quickly but he still is an ace wrestler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

hiphop said:


> Not Live on Youtube


WTF!!!!!! Couldn't DD have provided live coverage through some agreement with that government? What's the point of having a DD Sports channel? All they transmit is stuff 3 to 5 years old which is of no use to man or beast!!


----------



## hiphop

OrionHunter said:


> WTF!!!!!! Couldn't DD have provided live coverage through some agreement with that government? What's the point of having a DD Sports channel? All they transmit is stuff 3 to 5 years old which is of no use to man or beast!!


Don't know WTF this DD doing 
Even official CWG Channel on Youtube not doing Live Coverage


----------



## agamdilawari

A Bronze for L.Gauswami in Women's 50 mtr shooting event

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

OrionHunter said:


> WTF!!!!!! Couldn't DD have provided live coverage through some agreement with that government? What's the point of having a DD Sports channel? All they transmit is stuff 3 to 5 years old which is of no use to man or beast!!


They actually failed to reach an agreement with ten sports, so they could not telecast it.  Sadness.

*Shooting --* India's Lajja Gauswami finishes third to win bronze medal in Women's 50m Rifle 3 Positions

The official channel was pretty bad initially, they would just turn it on that boring lawn bowling thing and go away. 

Indians started shouting at them, and finally they started to show some of our events. But still they have to show other stuff too, cause there are some guys from other countries (80% of the audience is Indian )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> To be fair to him he was no match to technique and experience of Sushil whatsoever. He is a champ of champs in this field. Age has caught onto him and he gets tired quickly but he still is an ace wrestler.


he wasn't 100% fit, he is recovering from an injury.


----------



## 888jamie888

Fair play, a decent medal haul. India has really been improving in recent years.
If you want to really increase your medal tally then get training some swimmers. 17 golds for Australia in the pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealityRa

888jamie888 said:


> Fair play, a decent medal haul. India has really been improving in recent years.
> If you want to really increase your medal tally then get training some swimmers. 17 golds for Australia in the pool.


England are dominating as well, a shame that Adlington retired.


----------



## ni8mare

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> watch now ...


kaha dekh rehe ho ?


----------



## agamdilawari

888jamie888 said:


> Fair play, a decent medal haul. India has really been improving in recent years.
> If you want to really increase your medal tally then get training some swimmers. 17 golds for Australia in the pool.



True buddy...there are some what 40 odd events of Swimming in Olympics ?


----------



## kaykay

when is tomar's match?


----------



## danger007

Our shooters, wrestlers and Weight lifters getting more medals ... and we are ignoring other sports...



kaykay said:


> when is tomar's match?


3rd bout... means 15 min to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Guys! This is just the Commonwealth Games with a couple of world standard teams. So it's a case of 'andhon men kaana raja'.

We have a bloody long way to go to achieve world/Olympic standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Sushil Kumar medal ceremony about to begin


----------



## arp2041

danger007 said:


> Our shooters, wrestlers and Weight lifters getting more medals ... and we are ignoring other sports...



It's not IGNORING.

Every country has some focus games, in which they give everything like Swimming for Australia.

Currently we are not in the position to excel in every game, so we should first focus on 5 games which we can be assured of medal in olymics, then increase the domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

There we go... Pakistani gonna pay attention. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

OrionHunter said:


> Guys! This is just the Commonwealth Games with a couple of world standard teams. So it's a case of 'andhon men kaana raja'.
> 
> We have a bloody long way to go to achieve world/Olympic standards.


It's still good match practice for the athletes on international forum. We will be there in time.


----------



## hiphop

National Anthem Of India Again http://***************/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/India.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ten Action

We have 10 golds now


----------



## kbd-raaf

Tomar's coming up after this one.


----------



## hiphop

LOL This guy from NZL is nothing against Nigerian


----------



## kaykay

tomar's match of gonna be a tough one. not sure if he will win gold or not.


----------



## hiphop

And Nigerian Won


----------



## danger007

arp2041 said:


> It's not IGNORING.
> 
> Every country has some focus games, in which they give everything like Swimming for Australia.
> 
> Currently we are not in the position to excel in every game, so we should first focus on 5 games which we can be assured of medal in olymics, then increase the domain.




Actually we pay more and more on cricket. .. pouring crores on Cricket... yet we are not providing basic needs of other athletes. .. We need to provide basic needs.. It is not that we don't have talent....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

That nigerian guy looked so bad vs Tomar, I think once you defend some of his first attacks he starts to get tired. Second round he was getting pushed out by Tomar.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Chinu XXX (Singh) of England wins the Bronze.


----------



## ranjeet

Chinu XXX won ... bronze.


----------



## Ten Action

danger007 said:


> Actually we pay more and more on cricket. .. pouring crores on Cricket... yet we are not providing basic needs of other athletes. .. We need to provide basic needs.. It is not that we don't have talent....



Cricket gets the major chunk but if see the trends are changing, We have badminton league,hockey league,kabbadi league just like Cricket leagues. Football league is also about to start. All these things are going to be fruitful for us in long run.


----------



## 888jamie888

agamdilawari said:


> True buddy...there are some what 40 odd events of Swimming in Olympics ?


Yeah something like that, is there really much of a difference between a 50m and 100m race? The poor hockey teams play multiple games over many days, whereas a swimmer can bag 3 medals in a night.


----------



## ranjeet

Gold match on now ..


----------



## TejasMk3

Okay here we go!!


----------



## Ten Action

Aa gaya Tomar ka match. Tomar tau to buddha lag raha hai


----------



## 888jamie888

RealityRa said:


> England are dominating as well, a shame that Adlington retired.


Yeah we're doing okay, mind you in the Olympics the US would wipe the floor with us. Good practice though.
Haha, Adlington is actually looking okay, shame about her nose though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Tomar is heavy n lazy...Canadian is fast. Looks extremely tough.


----------



## hiphop

Indians are shouting


----------



## Ten Action

yea gore kya keh rahe hai ki Tomar ko harana hai

yea canaidan apne gaplu ko daba nahi payega


----------



## ranjeet

It's like watching two bulls fight.


----------



## Ten Action

yea to bahut hi bada chutiya match nikla.


----------



## agamdilawari

Tomar is losing..unlikely to win the game for Tomar.


----------



## danger007

India with silver. . I think..


----------



## ranjeet

Ten Action said:


> yea to bahut hi bada chutiya match nikla.


these guys are above 120 kgs, you want lightening moves from them? 
Silver aa gaya yeh toh


----------



## TejasMk3

Awwww....he looked tired.

3 gold and 1 silver


----------



## kbd-raaf

Yeah, Tomar was unsportsmanlike to give up at the end.


----------



## hiphop

WTF Tomar lazy


----------



## Ten Action

ranjeet said:


> these guys are above 120 kgs, you want lightening moves from them?
> Silver aa gaya yeh toh



Sach mai humara val to qirane ki dukan ka lala lag raha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Why Canadian got warning only...and no points to Tomar. but Canadian get points for tomar's warning???


----------



## ozzy22

The commonwealth games are so boring. I rather watch paint dry.


----------



## agamdilawari

Manoj Kumar Q/F bout about to start...our biggest Gold hope for boxing.


----------



## ranjeet

Manoj kumar's QF is on.


----------



## agamdilawari

MK is so quick on his feet


----------



## ranjeet

MK bows out.


----------



## RealityRa

liveaction said:


> what is next for India ?


Sumit Sangwan vs some NZ guy


----------



## agamdilawari

This is 94 kg weightlifting going on...BBC states India's C Mali is due to participate in that...I can't see it. Can anyone clarify whether he qualified for finals or not ?

Yeah saw him now...cleared 146 in 1st attempt


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> This is 94 kg weightlifting going on...BBC states India's C Mali is due to participate in that...I can't see it. Can anyone clarify whether he qualified for finals or not ?
> 
> Yeah saw him now...cleared 146 in 1st attempt


just watched it too, lets see what happens.


----------



## agamdilawari

Attempting 150 Mali.....Did it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

One more attempt for Mali, let's see what happens.


----------



## agamdilawari

He is attempting 153 now...failed this time


----------



## IndoCarib

Commonwealth Games: Sushil Kumar beats Pakistan's Abbas to win gold - The Times of India


----------



## ranjeet

Mali lose the bronze medal


----------



## ranjeet

India vs Sri Lanka in squash coming up.

Ye toh T-shirts utarwane lag gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> Mali lose the bronze medal



He hasn't I guess...is he done with clean n jerk or not ?



ranjeet said:


> India vs Sri Lanka in squash coming up.
> 
> Ye toh T-shirts utarwane lag gaye



Lmao Lankans had to change their Ts bcz it was if same color the Indians. One of the their Tees is so lose lol..it luks like its hanging on a hanger.


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> He hasn't I guess...is he done with clean n jerk or not ?


yeah my bad, switched to squash, young girls from India and Sri lanka are playing.



agamdilawari said:


> He hasn't I guess...is he done with clean n jerk or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao Lankans had to change their Ts bcz it was if same color the Indians. One of the their Tees is so lose lol..it luks like its hanging on a hanger.


yeah they were about to be disqualified. It would have been shame.

@Peaceful Civilian 
Has Pakistan sent its team in sqaush? you guys used to dominate this game.


----------



## RealityRa

Does anyone know when Sumit Sangwans boxing match is? It says today.


----------



## waz

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> The "martial race" wale log sirf internet pe hi gold medal lete hain



Han jee, sirf interent pher. Then this must be some ISI conspiracy then with one of our men taking Silver. *The ONLY* medal from South Asia in judo for men....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Girls demolished Lankan pair 11-3, 11-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> Girls demolished Lankan pair 11-3, 11-4


they looked cute doing that too.



RealityRa said:


> Does anyone know when Sumit Sangwans boxing match is? It says today.


yes its tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

waz said:


> Han jee, sirf interent pher. Then this must be some ISI conspiracy then with one of our men taking Silver. *The ONLY* medal from South Asia in judo for men....





Never show-off ur ignorance . India's Navjot Channa won silver in Judo on the very 1st day of CWG...duh 






 

@ranjeet ...see this gentleman here


----------



## RealityRa

waz said:


> Han jee, sirf interent pher. Then this must be some ISI conspiracy then with one of our men taking Silver. *The ONLY* medal from South Asia in judo for men....


I agree he was trolling but India also got a mens judo silver. Navjot Chana got a silver. Pakistans got a guaranteed bronze in boxing though which is the first South Asian country so far,


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ranjeet said:


> Has Pakistan sent its team in sqaush?


No delegation for sqaush, field hockey... 
Total 62 athletes, 11 sports. – badminton, boxing, cycling, gymnastics, judo, lawn bowls, shooting, swimming, table tennis, weightlifting and wrestling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

agamdilawari said:


> Never show-off ur ignorance . India's Navjot Channa won silver in Judo on the very 1st day of CWG...duh



Oh so he did, my mistake. Unlike your Indian friend who has been trolling with multiple "martial race" threads,I just said he was the only one from South Asia. But I guess you're not looking at his "ignorance".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

waz said:


> Han jee, sirf interent pher. Then this must be some ISI conspiracy then with one of our men taking Silver. *The ONLY* medal from South Asia in judo for men....







3 women 1 men


----------



## waz

RealityRa said:


> I agree he was trolling but India also got a mens judo silver. Navjot Chana got a silver. Pakistans got a guaranteed bronze in boxing though which is the first South Asian country so far,



My sincere apologies, great news as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Peaceful Civilian said:


> No delegation for sqaush, field hockey...
> Total 62 athletes, 11 sports. – badminton, boxing, cycling, gymnastics, judo, lawn bowls, shooting, swimming, table tennis, weightlifting and wrestling


Not Hockey? Looks like astro turf has messed up hockey in the sub continent big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

ni8mare said:


> View attachment 41346



Did you notice I said men. But I have been corrected, as there was one in 60kg weight level.


----------



## ni8mare

waz said:


> Did you notice I said men. But I have been corrected, as there was one in 60kg weight level.


i kw but giving you full info so in future you dont say that pakistan got first women medal in judo

and about "martial race" you cannot blame us for that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Mali is still alive in the fight for the medal.


----------



## waz

ni8mare said:


> i kw but giving you full info so in future you dont say that pakistan got first women medal in judo
> 
> and about "martial race" you cannot blame us for that...



I never said any woman has competed for Pakistan.

As for the martial race stuff, an Indian poster has been posting this across the forum, and I'm only blaming him. If you want to join him on that bandwagon then by all means do so.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ranjeet said:


> Not Hockey? Looks like astro turf has messed up hockey in the sub continent big time.


*About squash*, Infighting between the two rival factions of the Pakistan Olympic Association prevented the squash federation from sending the players’ entries before the deadline. 

Same case for Hockey: *Pakistan's hockey players will be absent at 2014 Commonwealth Games in Glasgow after the nation failed to enter the event by the deadline because of an internal dispute. 
 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Peaceful Civilian said:


> *About squash*, Infighting between the two rival factions of the Pakistan Olympic Association prevented the squash federation from sending the players’ entries before the deadline.
> 
> Same case for Hockey: *Pakistan's hockey players will be absent at 2014 Commonwealth Games in Glasgow after the nation failed to enter the event by the deadline because of an internal dispute.
> 
> *



We were crazy not to send anyone for squash. As for hockey, it's just pathetic full stop i.e. the infighting going on.


----------



## agamdilawari

Mali successfully lifts 188kg in clean and jerk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Peaceful Civilian said:


> *About squash*, Infighting between the two rival factions of the Pakistan Olympic Association prevented the squash federation from sending the players’ entries before the deadline.
> 
> Same case for Hockey: *Pakistan's hockey players will be absent at 2014 Commonwealth Games in Glasgow after the nation failed to enter the event by the deadline because of an internal dispute.
> 
> *


Angrez jaate jaate Politics aur sikha gaye dono countries ko. They do it in every field now.



agamdilawari said:


> Mali successfully lifts 188kg in clean and jerk


he is trying 194 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

waz said:


> We were crazy not to send anyone for squash. As for hockey, it's just pathetic full stop i.e. the infighting going on.



Indian hockey was in worst position an year back I tell ya...there were two organisations instead of 1 and it got banned from IHF. In fact entire IOA was banned by Intl Olympic Organisation few months back. Politics ruins sports in our part of the world.

A Pakistani friend of mine told me M Asif who is world snooker champ is yet to receive the money Pak govt promised him to give two years back. To this I replied him about a tweet by ace Indian shuttler Saina Nehwal who was promised 50 lakhs by AP govt when she won Bronze in London olympics but still didn't get it. Sare same hai saale...same DNA ke jo thehre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

waz said:


> We were crazy not to send anyone for squash. As for hockey, it's just pathetic full stop i.e. the infighting going on.


*For hockey:*
Pakistan hockey players to miss Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth Games - insidethegames.biz - Olympic, Paralympic and Commonwealth Games News

*For squash:*
Jamshed Gul rues absence at Commonwealth Games – The Express Tribune

KARACHI: Pakistan's squash players are gutted that they will miss out on participation at the Commonwealth Games as they feel they had chances of winning medals at the event to be held in Glasgow, Scotland. "It's a pity that Pakistani players will not be able to participate in the Commonwealth Games," one of the national players told The Express Tribune. "We'd been training very hard for all the major upcoming events, and the competitions in Glasgow were on our agenda too.* However, once again the athletes have suffered due to the power struggle in parallel Olympic associations of Pakistan."
Pakistan squash suffers big blow - | Veooz 360*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

agamdilawari said:


> Indian hockey was in worst position an year back I tell ya...there were two organisations instead of 1 and it got banned from IHF. In fact entire IOA was banned by Intl Olympic Organisation few months back. Politics ruins sports in our part of the world.
> 
> A Pakistani friend of mine told me M Asif who is world snooker champ is yet to receive the money Pak govt promised him to give two years back. To this I replied him about a tweet by ace Indian shuttler Saina Nehwal who was promised 50 lakhs by AP govt when she won Bronze in London olympics but still didn't get it. Sare same hai saale...same DNA ke jo thehre



Yes I know politics has been the bane of sport in our part of the world. But India has learnt fast and progressed in sports where the red tape is little, and with a little bit of investment, and the athlete's sheer will they can bring medals home e.g. Wrestling, Boxing, weightlifting and shooting.

Lol@DNA comment, so true.

By the way have you seen any of the inter-punjab hockey games when things go wrong? Lol, it's a mass stick fight, with blows to the legs and back.


----------



## ranjeet

@agamdilawari 
Sumit's match is on.


----------



## ranjeet

liveaction said:


> on which sports channel ?


ten sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

India gets the bronze I guess in weightlifting in 94kg category.


----------



## waz

If you guys have fast internet, the BBC is streaming everything.


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> @agamdilawari
> Sumit's match is on.



Oppsie..I didn't see it...who dominated ?



waz said:


> If you guys have fast internet, the BBC is streaming everything.



Link ?


----------



## waz

agamdilawari said:


> Link ?



Take your pic. Sports streaming live at the top.

Glasgow 2014 - Commonwealth Games - BBC Sport


----------



## agamdilawari

Sangwan lost...da fuq is going on in boxing ? First MK and now Sangwan


----------



## waz

agamdilawari said:


> Sangwan lost...da fuq is going on in boxing ? First MK and now Sangwan



It happens man. The new rules have shaken a few folks. Although I'm not sure that is the only reason.

Vajinder is still there.


----------



## Indischer

agamdilawari said:


> Sangwan lost...da fuq is going on in boxing ? First MK and now Sangwan



$hiT man.I really thought they were bright prospects this time.


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> Oppsie..I didn't see it...who dominated ?
> 
> 
> 
> Link ?


he lost. Boxing has been a bit of disappointment barring few NE players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

waz said:


> It happens man. The new rules have shaken a few folks. Although I'm not sure that is the only reason.
> 
> Vajinder is still there.



The ones I named were PRIME contenders for Gold...they were defending champs. The guy who earlier lost today Manoj Kumar was the brighest hope of Gold not just in boxing but across all categories. Huge shocker this has been...the Bhivani clan ain't that strong anymore. Lets see what Vijender do.


----------



## waz

agamdilawari said:


> The ones I named were PRIME contenders for Gold...they were defending champs. The guy who earlier lost today Manoj Kumar was the brighest hope of Gold not just in boxing but across all categories. Huge shocker this has been...the Bhivani clan ain't that strong anymore. Lets see what Vijender do.



You'd be surprised, even among experienced amateur the rules have led to decline in performance. The old saying regarding boxing is that the pro game is a whole new world. Now with the rules reminiscing the pro game it has had an impact. For example the constant clashing of heads has caused bad cuts and it really hurts. That in turn throws you off your rhythm and makes you think twice before going in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

Suronjoy aka Chota Tyson is still left. Remember meeting him in Delhi CWG back in 2010...was wokring as a volunteer from my university in games village. so chota chap but very grounded. He will be good tmrw hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

waz said:


> I never said any woman has competed for Pakistan.
> 
> As for the martial race stuff, an Indian poster has been posting this across the forum, and I'm only blaming him. If you want to join him on that bandwagon then by all means do so.


are baba tu bahut serous ho jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

ni8mare said:


> are baba tu bahut serous ho jata hai



It's ok man, I know you said it in jest. Carry on with the thread yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

liveaction said:


> but i am in love with your bhbhi Jasmine Mian



Is she fully South Asian or mixed? She won bronze 48kg.


----------



## waz

liveaction said:


> She is mine. It should be sufficient for you all.
> 
> Yea Indian Boxer gurr khilayegi



Acha, cool.


----------



## ranjeet

P Rani knocked out in Women Boxing.


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> he lost. Boxing has been a bit of disappointment barring few NE players.


Shiva Thapa my Gurkha bro is knocked out.  only NE boxer left is Devendro Laishram. We got 4 boxing matches tomorrow so if that's 4 wins then it's 4 medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

liveaction said:


> but i am in love with your bhbhi Jasmine Mian


she is boxer very dangerous. .. but I seen Scottish bowler ... she is awesome. .


----------



## ranjeet

RealityRa said:


> Shiva Thapa my Gurkha bro is knocked out.  only NE boxer left is Devendro Laishram. We got 4 boxing matches tomorrow so if that's 4 wins then it's 4 medals.


Boxers barring NE ones have been big disappointment. Lets hope things turn for good tomorrow.


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> Boxers barring NE ones have been big disappointment. Lets hope things turn for good tomorrow.


Vijendra Singh will go through for sure.


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> P Rani knocked out in Women Boxing.




actually I find some unbiased decisions. .. I feel strongly ...In some events English men getting Lil leverage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

RealityRa said:


> Vijendra Singh will go through for sure.


nah man I don't think so, sportsmen are supposed to be grounded. he had his head above the clouds since he won that bronze in Beijing.


----------



## danger007

liveaction said:


> Your bhabhi is not a boxer, she is a wrestler.


ya mistaken... If she is wrestler. . then awesome. .. BT am bigger than you ..


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> actually I find some unbiased decisions. .. I feel strongly ...In some events English men getting Lil leverage ...


Yes scoring methods have been changed it might be due to that.


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> nah man I don't think so, sportsmen are supposed to be grounded. he had his head above the clouds since he won that bronze in Beijing.


He's playing some guy from Trinidad and Tobago, doesn't seem to amazing. I reckon he's desperate for gold because after this he's going to retire.


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Yes scoring methods have been changed it might be due to that.


not methods. .. If you seen some events especially like boxing.. and wrestling. ..English men and some other get points on warnings to opponent. .. but when they been warned opponent not getting points...


----------



## danger007

Tommorrow there are six boxers participating from India...


----------



## ranjeet

2 more wrestler qualify for QF from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Very impressive bout from Bajrang. Looks like another gold for India in Wrestling..

@ranjeet



ranjeet said:


> 2 more wrestler qualify for QF from India.


who is the other one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Very impressive bout from Bajrang. Looks like another gold for India in Wrestling..


He will be against the South African.



JanjaWeed said:


> Very impressive bout from Bajrang. Looks like another gold for India in Wrestling..
> 
> @ranjeet
> 
> 
> who is the other one?


Satyawart Kadian in 97 kg category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> He will be against the South African.


Indian wrestlers are really looking world class! Hoping for another 3 medals including one from Yogeshwar Dutt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian wrestlers are really looking world class! Hoping for another 3 medals including one from Yogeshwar Dutt!


yeah Let's pray, Boxing has been a huge let down, we need to make it up for that in wrestling.

Lalita made to Semis in Women wrestling 53 kgs category

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian wrestlers are really looking world class! Hoping for another 3 medals including one from Yogeshwar Dutt!


hope we'll win atleast 2 golds out of 3.


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> hope we'll win atleast 2 golds out of 3.


fingers crossed... all three are looking good for gold. We should be finishing minimum 4th on the table. Or else.. this will be a mediocre games for us, considering the fact that we finished 2nd last time around in Delhi...


----------



## TejasMk3

*Athletics *-- Vikas Gowda comes up with a throw of 64.32m in his first attempt to lead the pack in Men's Discus Throw Qualifying Round - Group A

*Lalita blanks Mpho 10-0 to enter semis!!!
Wrestling *-- Rising Indian grappler Lalita beats Mpho Madi of South Africa 10-0 in Women's FS 53 kg Quarterfinal to make it to the semis

Indian shuttler PC Thulasi advanced to the last 16 of women's singles event of the Commonwealth Games with a facile victory over Northern Ireland's Sinead Chambers.

The first round guys looked like they were noobs, so I think bigger tests are yet to come. Almost all the matches were decided within the first period.

I think a TT match is going on now, Ind vs Pak, mixed doubles. but there is no stream for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

QF is on now ... Ind vs RSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Sakshi in semis!
Rising Indian grappler Sakshi Malik in semis after beating Edwige Ngono Eyia of Cameroon 10-0 in Women's FS 58 kg Quarterfinal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Bajraaanggggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> QF is on now ... Ind vs RSA


done & dusted....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Bajrang enters semis



TejasMk3 said:


> Sakshi in semis!
> Rising Indian grappler Sakshi Malik in semis after beating Edwige Ngono Eyia of Cameroon 10-0 in Women's FS 58 kg Quarterfinal


It's sad that women wrestling isn't on.


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Wrestling matches start today, Lets see how they perform in these CWG. High hopes from them.


tau mahre pehelwaan sushil ne dekh ke ker diya 107 seconds me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> tau mahre pehelwaan sushil ne dekh ke ker diya 107 seconds me


bhai ji gau ki su sawaaad dave diye the kaal to chore ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> bhai ji gau ki su sawaaad dave diye the kaal to chore ne.


gaar diya bhai gaar diya chorre ne lath gaar diya 

ke baat kare se bhai tunne wa chori ke naam hai uska wa bhi to gold le ker aayi sai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> ke baat kare se bhai tunne wa chori ke naam hai uska wa bhi to gold le ker aayi sai


Vinesh .. naam hai. Aaj bhi do chori pahuch ri se lalita aur Sakshi semi final mein. ibbe hovega match thodi haan mein. aaj bhi sona baarsega.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Vinesh .. naam hai. Aaj bhi do chori pahuch ri se lalita aur Sakshi semi final mein. ibbe hovega match thodi haan mein. aaj bhi sona baarsega.


bhai ya choriyan ne tae mhara seena 48 se 58 ka ker diya 

aur ya lalita aur skshi to kaheen chandgiram pehelwaan ki choriyan na hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai ya choriyan ne tae mhara seena 48 se 58 ka ker diya
> 
> aur ya lalita aur skshi to kaheen chandgiram pehelwaan ki choriyan na hai


oye hain. 
Kadian's match is on now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> oye hain.
> Kadian's match is on now.


bhai mhare kail office me TV na hai


----------



## agamdilawari

97kg q/f going on India's Swati Kadian against Nigerian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kadian makes to Semi Final as well. 
4 wrestlers in semi final for India today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

*Wrestling --* India's Lalita enters final in Women's Freestyle 53 kg after beating Shannon Hawke of Scotland in semifinal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Lalita makes to final of the wrestling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Both the girls in the finals now, Sakshi and Lalita.


----------



## ranjeet

Sakshi Malik also makes to Final ...


----------



## Supply&Demand

Itna bhi a sport dominate nahi karna chahiye ki next time event hi nikalde..kuch medals goro ko bhi to jeetne do bhaiyon behno..


----------



## ranjeet

Bajrang's semi is on ...



Supply&Demand said:


> Itna bhi a sport dominate nahi karna chahiye ki next time event hi nikalde..kuch medals goro ko bhi to jeetne do bhaiyon behno..


2 gold Canada walo ko de diye the kal.


----------



## TejasMk3

This match might be hard, that nigerian guy seemd pretty good. But lets see.


----------



## ranjeet

Close fight ..


----------



## kaykay

bajrang is looking good so far


----------



## ranjeet

Another wrestler makes to the Final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Finals!!! Yes Whew!

These matches are so tense!


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> Another wrestler makes to the Final.




Who? 

Bajarang?


----------



## kbd-raaf

India's dominating the wrestling.


----------



## ranjeet

HariPrasad said:


> Who?
> 
> Bajarang?


yes Bajrang makes to final. Kadians match is coming up next.


----------



## agamdilawari

India dominating this sport so well. Time to give Russians n Iranians run for their money in wrestling in olympics as well


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Another wrestler makes to the Final.


what was the score in Bajrang's semi final match against the Nigerian? I missed that match!


----------



## agamdilawari

S/F for Swati going on


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> what was the score in Bajrang's semi final match against the Nigerian? I missed that match!


5-2 after 6 minutes. 
Navjot kaur loses her semi final match to Canadian.


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> yes Bajrang makes to final. Kadians match is coming up next.




How many wrestlers made it to final today?


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> S/F for Swati going on


22 ji Satyawart not Swati it is a Girl's name


----------



## TejasMk3

A lot of Nigerians in wrestling, 
both Lalita and Sakshi will face Nigerians in the finals.
Sadly One lady lost her match, Navjot Kaur.


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> 5-2 after 6 minutes.
> Navjot kaur loses her semi final match to Canadian.




Oh NO!!!!!!!!!

Bronze for him.


----------



## agamdilawari

Trailing by 4-2


----------



## ranjeet

HariPrasad said:


> How many wrestlers made it to final today?


3 so far ... 4th semi is on. 1 lost in semi final.


----------



## agamdilawari

4-4 tied


----------



## katiyarash

Great Match...


----------



## agamdilawari

India 5-4 England


----------



## ranjeet

Kadian in lead. . 5-4


----------



## katiyarash

Kadian is very strong and attacking....

Eng wala to mar gaya hai


----------



## agamdilawari

7-4...Yeah...one more final


----------



## ranjeet

Another Indian in Final. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Yesssss satyavart in teh finals!!!


----------



## ranjeet

Kadian vs Gill in Final.


----------



## katiyarash

One more shot on Gold... 
Grt fight by Satywart Kadian...


----------



## Indischer

Kadian wins!!...but he's up against a burly Canadian-Punjabi in the finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

Indischer said:


> Kadian wins!!...but he's up against a burly Canadian-Punjabi in the finals.


kadian seems to have good technical ability.


----------



## Indischer

Kaalapani said:


> kadian seems to have good technical ability.



His opponent seemed just as good in his semifinal bout. Fingers crossed on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Well done Satywart Kadian, a skilful wrestler.

It's Indian v Canadian Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kaalapani

Indischer said:


> His opponent seemed just as good in his semifinal bout. Fingers crossed on this one.



THis guy is able to counter opponents power.He is just making opponents bow to his power.


----------



## kaykay

waz said:


> Well done Satywart Kadian, a skilful wrestler.
> 
> It's Indian v Canadian Indian.


fingers crossed dude. anyway our 4 wrestlers are in finals so hoping that atleast 3 golds are coming just like yesterday.


----------



## waz

kaykay said:


> fingers crossed dude. anyway our 4 wrestlers are in finals so hoping that atleast 3 golds are coming just like yesterday.



Excellent work by the Indian wrestlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Just watched the Indian gymnasts.

I didn't know India had gymnasts.


----------



## danger007

Guys 4 gold medal wrestling matches are there.. don't miss them... hope they will perform well...


----------



## ranjeet

I don't know what happened to the boxers, they are being a huge let down. A Singh is loosing his bout.


----------



## TejasMk3

Didnt watch it, but maybe...they are out of practice because of the suspension?

But boxing is never really reliable to get medals, strange things will happen.


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Didnt watch it, but maybe...they are out of practice because of the suspension?
> 
> But boxing is never really reliable to get medals, strange things will happen.


our boxers start to get tired in the last minutes of the bout, hands become, heavy can't land punches properly and slow on feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

kbd-raaf said:


> Just watched the Indian gymnasts.
> 
> I didn't know India had gymnasts.


Last time they won Silver in Delhi!!


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> our boxers start to get tired in the last minutes of the bout, hands become, heavy can't land punches properly and slow on feet.


Ranjeet bhai Wrestling or Boxing ka match ho toh bata dena 
Mein Online dekhta hu toh pata nahi chalta kab kya ho raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Boxer Mandeep advances to 69kg semifinals at CWG - The Times of India

Bronze medal assured! (I think semis automatically gives people bronze medal)



ranjeet said:


> our boxers start to get tired in the last minutes of the bout, hands become, heavy can't land punches properly and slow on feet.


I remember them as being particularly fast and having more stamina.
Maybe I saw the Shiva Thapa fight, he seemed rather slow and tired, and missed many punches.

But What I meant by strange things was just weird controversial stuff, if you remember the last olympics, and nearly every single olympics. So it is better to not rely on boxing for too many medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Ranjeet bhai Wrestling or Boxing ka match ho toh bata dena
> Mein Online dekhta hu toh pata nahi chalta kab kya ho raha hai


P Rani ka boxing match start ho raha hai ... watch it if you want to.

P Rani is cruising in her bout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> our boxers start to get tired in the last minutes of the bout, hands become, heavy can't land punches properly and slow on feet.


Pinki Rani is in the ring... is she the same Pinki Jangra who knocked out Mary Kom? Bit confused about the second name!


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Boxer Mandeep advances to 69kg semifinals at CWG - The Times of India
> 
> Bronze medal assured! (I think semis automatically gives people bronze medal)
> 
> 
> I remember them as being particularly fast and having more stamina.
> Maybe I saw the Shiva Thapa fight, he seemed rather slow and tired, and missed many punches.
> 
> But What I meant by strange things was just weird controversial stuff, if you remember the last olympics, and nearly every single olympics. So it is better to not rely on boxing for too many medals.


Indian boxers are good in light weight categories, but in heavier they get a bit lethargic. We saw that yesterday in wrestling as well with Rajiv Tomar.



JanjaWeed said:


> Pinki Rani is in the ring... is she the same Pinki Jangra who knocked out Mary Kom? Bit confused about the second name!


yes she is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Rani doing well 


Her coach who is helping her seems cute 



JanjaWeed said:


> Pinki Rani is in the ring... is she the same Pinki Jangra who knocked out Mary Kom? Bit confused about the second name!



Yup the same person, commentator just mentioned it, she is the one who beat Mary kom to qualify for the ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Her coach who is helping her seems cute


Who Sardar ji ?? 

Ek aur medal pakka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Who Sardar ji ??
> 
> Ek aur medal pakka.



Noooo...! , the girl who was toweling her down and talking to her!
Yup one more medal!

Meanwhile *Athletics--*India's Sahana Nagaraj qualifies for the women's high jump final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Interesting match coming our way ... Wrestling between India and Canada ... where the canadian is of Indian ethnicity ... someone called Mr. Gill.

Kadian vs canadian indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

@ranjeet wrestling finals coming up bruv! crossing my for three more golds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

lalita with silver


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. din't expect that.. that too in a flash!


----------



## ranjeet

Silver for lalita .... koi ni 3 abhi baaki hai.



JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. din't expect that.. that too in a flash!


Yeah .. but well played for silver. This coming match is also a tough one for India, that Canadian is good to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@Lipizzaner_Stallion 
Laishram makes to the semis in women boxing. Another medal assured.

Bajrang vs Tremblay .... for gold medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Bajrang just started


----------



## agamdilawari

Bajrang Bajrang in 61kg finals...about to start


----------



## ranjeet

Another Silver ... what's happening.


----------



## TejasMk3

Was watching Hockey, missed out on the first final.

My fair usage policy has kicked in, so now net is slow  *sigh* 512 kbps


----------



## danger007

lost


----------



## TejasMk3

Wow they are going for straight pins?


----------



## ranjeet

2 to go ... fingers crossed.



TejasMk3 said:


> Wow they are going for straight pins?


nah Lalita was pinned, Bajrang lost to TKO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Another Silver ... what's happening.


bad start today. Yesterday we had a winning start.. & the trend continued. Today it's the other way around. I hope the rut stops right here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> 2 to go ... fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> nah Lalita was pinned, Bajrang lost to TKO.


Bhai Ji Wrestling ke match aa rahe hai kya?
Online toh Hockey ka match chal raha hai


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Bhai Ji Wrestling ke match aa rahe hai kya?
> Online toh Hockey ka match chal raha hai


wrestling aa rahi hai bhai .. boxing ke match bhi do ... Pinki and Laishram both made to the semis.



Thorium said:


> look like today is not our day


They both lost to better wrestler. Nigerian was really strong, and Tumblay was more agile than Bajrang. Still 2 more to go.


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> wrestling aa rahi hai bhai .. boxing ke match bhi do ... Pinki and Laishram both made to the semis.


Mil gaya bhai
Saala bahut panga hai aaj wrestling Ten Sports par aa rahi hai and Hockey ka match Ten Action par

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Another Final coming up. 
Sakshi Malik vs Aminat.


----------



## agamdilawari

Sakshi Malik final abt to begin against a Nigerian again....stop that trend now


----------



## agamdilawari

Damn these Nigerians...freaks


----------



## danger007

Another silver


----------



## ranjeet

trailing 6-0


----------



## danger007

Nigerian looks like men .. lol


----------



## agamdilawari

Damn these people...Sala ho kya raha hai


----------



## ranjeet

Another silver


----------



## TejasMk3

Nooo....Hope for gold atleast in the last one.


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Damn these people...Sala ho kya raha hai


well is that nigerian chick?? Look at those muscles. .. lol


----------



## ranjeet

India won first 3 bouts last night and lost the last one ... I hope they win the last one after loosing first 3 today. 



danger007 said:


> well is that nigerian chick?? Look at those muscles. .. lol


Well next one is between Indian and Canadian Indian. kisi Indian ko toh milega saala ek gold.


----------



## hiphop

Aaj yeh kya ho raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> India won first 3 bouts last night and lost the last one ... I hope they win the last one after loosing first 3 today.
> 
> 
> Well next one is between Indian and Canadian Indian. kisi Indian ko toh milega saala ek gold.


haha I am hoping for India. .. not cross b....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian women hockey team out of medal race too.

Kadian vs Gill ... come on India


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Indian women hockey team out of medal race too.
> 
> Kadian vs Gill ... come on India


if it was nutta he would claim whoever wins.. The medal belongs to Pak. ..


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> if it was nutta he would claim whoever wins.. The medal belongs to Pak. ..


Honorary Pak 

It's on guys ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Indian vs c Indian started


----------



## ranjeet

1-0 Ind


----------



## danger007

Indian with silver

WTF ..


----------



## ranjeet

le lo dhar BC ...


----------



## TejasMk3

Omg silver again? grrrr....


----------



## JanjaWeed

wtf is happening today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> wtf is happening today?


Kahin cricketers ki tarah Final mein harne ki bimari to nahi lag gayi inhe ... Inki saath toh Tendulkar bhi nahi khel raha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

hmm when the Canadian didn't attacked .. He just get warning. . but when Indian didn't .. He got 30 Seconds ... lol


----------



## hiphop

Aaj ka toh din hi kharab hai 
@Kaalapani bhai nice signature BTW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

hiphop said:


> Aaj ka toh din hi kharab hai
> @Kaalapani bhai nice signature BTW



thanks bro.Introduce your self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

40 medals but huge silvers .. omg .


----------



## hiphop

Kaalapani said:


> thanks bro.Introduce your self.


Haryana ka Jaat don't need introduction @ranjeet bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Navjot Kaur fighting for bronze.



hiphop said:


> don't need introduction bhai


tu dubka reh .. abhi koi pakad lega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

hiphop said:


> Haryana ka Jaat don't need introduction @ranjeet bhai



Awo Jaat bhai.welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

bronze for India ..


----------



## hiphop

13-0


----------



## ranjeet

Navjot Kaur wins bronze. Till now .. baring one wrestler everyone won a medal. 3 Gold 4 Silver 1 Bronze 
Considering everyone who lost today are between 20-22 years old, future for wrestling in India looks bright. Having said that we still have 4 shots at Gold tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

She is damn fast ...


----------



## hiphop

Kaalapani said:


> Awo Jaat bhai.welcome.


Pehchane nahi humko  Indian other forum


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Navjot Kaur wins bronze. Till now .. baring one wrestler everyone won a medal. 3 Gold 4 Silver 1 Bronze
> Considering everyone who lost today are between 20-22 years old, future for wrestling in India looks bright. Having said that we still have 4 shots at Gold tomorrow.


yet my favourite Y. Dutt isn't in action .. hope he will go for gold..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

hiphop said:


> Pehchane nahi humko  Indian other forum


Galti se nahi pehchana .Kshama karo bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Navjot Kaur fighting for bronze.
> 
> 
> tu dubka reh .. abhi koi pakad lega


Dubka rehne ki aadat nahi humri  
Tum bhai log aese pehchante bhi toh nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> yet my favourite Y. Dutt isn't action .. hope he will go for gold..


Today our wrestlers weren't that experienced, just kids 20-21. Dutt is old wily customer. He'll come out with all guns blazing.



hiphop said:


> Dubka rehne ki aadat nahi humri
> Tum bhai log aese pehchante bhi toh nahi


Kaal aye bera paad liya tha tera chore.

Vijender's match is coming up now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Kaal aye bera paad liya tha tera chore.
> Vijender's match is coming up now.


Boxing? Kitni der mein start hoga ?


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Boxing? Kitni der mein start hoga ?


Ten action .. maybe in half an hour .. Laishram ka bhi match hai. His sister went through to Semi Finals also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

Devendro Laishram is going against a Scottish Pakistani. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hiphop

ranjeet said:


> Ten action .. maybe in half an hour .. Laishram ka bhi match hai. His sister went through to Semi Finals also.


Bhai start hote hi bata dena mein meri site ke fixes me thoda busy hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

hiphop said:


> Bhai start hote hi bata dena mein meri site ke fixes me thoda busy hu


Devendro ka match start ho gaya .. ten action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

devendro in action.. hope he will do better. .

I'm disappointed with point system in boxing. ..


----------



## ranjeet

Laishram is making mince meat out of Ahmed.



danger007 said:


> devendro in action.. hope he will do better. .
> 
> I'm disappointed with point system in boxing. ..


yeah m not sure how they are doing it.



RealityRa said:


> Devendro Laishram is going against a Scottish Pakistani. Should be interesting.


Are you watching the bout?


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> Laishram is making mince meat out of Ahmed.
> 
> 
> yeah m not sure how they are doing it.
> 
> 
> Are you watching the bout?


Yeah, I'm watching in the UK and the commentators are so biased against the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Floored him ... Dayuummnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

devendro looking for knock out


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> Floored him ... Dayuummnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!


The other guy is tall but he's got no muscle, look at him compared to Laishram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Laishram makes to the Semis like a boss ... confirming another medal in boxing for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> Laishram makes to the Semis like a boss ... confirming another medal in boxing for India.


Let's hope he can get a gold,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

India need a few more golds, we are well ahead of Scotland and NZ in total medals and number of silvers but still at #6 because they have more golds.With a few more golds we can easily finish 4th behind Aus, Eng and Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

jaunty said:


> India need a few more golds, we are well ahead of Scotland and NZ in total medals and number of silvers but still at #6 because they have more golds.With a few more golds we can easily finish 4th behind Aus, Eng and Canada.



what happened to the bout?


----------



## zootinali

Davendro

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RealityRa

Kaalapani said:


> what happened to the bout?


Laishram defeated his opponent so is guaranteed a medal. Two more Indian boxers left I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

total 3 Indian boxers are in semi final...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

Mandeep Jangra wins by walkover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Vijender's match is on .. 
@hiphop @JanjaWeed @INDIC @danger007

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Vijender fighting now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> Vijender fighting now.



you know what is sad? I see a lot of North-Eastern Indian athletes who win medals in these games, and that region will still not be known to many Indians.

Sad 

Hello Waz Bhai  Still perving on South actresses? =P


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Vijender's match is on ..
> @hiphop @JanjaWeed @INDIC @danger007


Vijender leads in 1st round. .


----------



## Chronos

jaunty said:


> India need a few more golds, we are well ahead of Scotland and NZ in total medals and number of silvers but still at #6 because they have more golds.With a few more golds we can easily finish 4th behind Aus, Eng and Canada.



No probs. I am supporting New Zealand. A nation of 4 million producing a lot of high calibre athletes.


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> you know what is sad? I see a lot of North-Eastern Indian athletes who win medals in these games, and that region will still not be known to many Indians.
> 
> Sad
> 
> Hello Waz Bhai  Still perving on South actresses? =P




True. But they fight for their country with passion, have to respect that.

Thriving on Southies bro? I'd take a dozen and I'd still wouldn't get enough lol. 

Vijender takes second round. He should get through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

waz said:


> True. But they fight for their country with passion, have to respect that.
> 
> Thriving on Southies bro? I'd take a dozen and I'd still wouldn't get enough lol.




shooter Bindra etc are from Andhra


----------



## ranjeet

Vijender wins the second round as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> True. But they fight for their country with passion, have to respect that.
> 
> *Thriving on Southies bro? I'd take a dozen and I'd still wouldn't get enough lo*l.



But according to some of your countrymen South Indians are black (which automatically makes them unattractive)

I am supporting New Zealand in this commonwealth games. A nation of 4 million but always manages to produce lot of athletes.


----------



## RealityRa

Vijenders is going to win this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

danger007 said:


> shooter Bindra etc are from Andhra



he is talking aboout actresses bro


----------



## waz

danger007 said:


> shooter Bindra etc are from Andhra



India has done so well in the shooting. In Pakistan it's not even heard of. 

Another thing we should learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

What link do I use to watch this boxing bout here in the US? Please help...


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> he is talking aboout actresses bro



LOL. Oh crap. I just responded with the wrong reply hahha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ranjeet said:


> Vijender's match is on ..
> @hiphop @JanjaWeed @INDIC @danger007



Any youtube link.


----------



## Chronos

New Zealand has 11 gold  and is 5th just behind Scotland.

@waz @ranjeet


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> But according to some of your countrymen South Indians are black (which automatically makes them unattractive)



They can call them all the bloody hell they want. Anyway, at least it eliminates the competition for me lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Vijender laughing ... lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> New Zealand has 11 gold  and is 5th just behind Scotland.
> 
> @waz @ranjeet



The Kiwis are always very sporty.


----------



## ranjeet

Vijender also makes to the semis



Ravi Nair said:


> New Zealand has 11 gold  and is 5th just behind Scotland.


Yeah rub it in you Kiwi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

He cruises to semi final. .. He seems pretty confident. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

danger007 said:


> Vijender laughing ... lol..



He got through. A nice performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> India has done so well in the shooting. In Pakistan it's not even heard of.
> 
> Another thing we should learn.



I was going to make an Indian Army joke. But I son't want to offend you so 



waz said:


> He got through. A nice performance.



Do you know the medal winners of Pakistan? 



waz said:


> *The Kiwis are always very sporty*.



I would venture to say out of the commonwealth, Kiwis are one of the most tolerant, easy going bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

waz said:


> India has done so well in the shooting. In Pakistan it's not even heard of.
> 
> Another thing we should learn.


I think around 17 medals in shooting. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> He cruises to semi final. .. He seems pretty confident. ..


he allowed the other boxer to land too many punches, his defence was poor too. I hope he doesn't take his next fight casually.


----------



## RealityRa

ranjeet said:


> he allowed the other boxer to land too many punches, his defence was poor too. I hope he doesn't take his next fight casually.


I told you he would get through 3 medals in men's boxing for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

waz said:


> The Kiwis are always very sporty.


Unbelievable performance for a country with a population under 5 million. Kudos to the aussies and scots also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> Do you know the medal winners of Pakistan?



2 silvers and a bronze Wrestling and Judo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

ranjeet said:


> he allowed the other boxer to land too many punches, his defence was poor too. I hope he doesn't take his next fight casually.


Jeet gaya Vijender

I know this is going to annoy you, but.......

Jatt Power!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> he allowed the other boxer to land too many punches, his defence was poor too. I hope he doesn't take his next fight casually.


not defenceless. . but the boxer is weak to bring the punches... again watch the match ... TTO guy is not upto the mark.. so Vijender followed that strategy. ..


----------



## ranjeet

ExtraOdinary said:


> Jeet gaya Vijender
> 
> I know this is going to annoy you, but.......
> 
> Jatt Power!!


kahan ki jaat power ... all 4 wrestler lost the final. 


danger007 said:


> not defenceless. . but the boxer is weak to bring the punches... again watch the match ... TTO guy is not upto the mark.. so Vijender followed that strategy. ..


Still I hope he changes his tactics in the Semis, he failed to grab Gold due to such strategies in previous tournaments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> 2 silvers and a bronze Wrestling and Judo.



Yes. They won in Manly sports! =P

@waz 

bro, I have to scoot. Lecture time. But I hope you can entertain this young one on the future, oh wise snow leopard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

888jamie888 said:


> Unbelievable performance for a country with a population under 5 million. Kudos to the aussies and scots also.


it is not depending on the population size but the training levels... Even many Indians dont even know about some games like squash.. until now we haven't promoted games like western countries does... Most of us like cricket more ... hopefully many youngsters are showing interest in other games... see our athletes many of them from rural background ..until few years ago no govt or private firms, didn't provided basic needs of wrestlers ... After sushil tremendous performance. .. Media focus on Sushil back ground. . Their condition is improved .... In other words we got plenty unprocessed diamonds in India ... countries like kiwis have processed diamonds ... it will take time for us.. but we are on right way now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes. They won in Manly sports! =P
> 
> @waz
> 
> bro, I have to scoot. Lecture time. But I hope you can entertain this young one on the future, oh wise snow leopard.



Thanks bro, all the best. God protect you.

Anyone else watching the female gymnastics session for other reasons apart from the level of sport?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 888jamie888

danger007 said:


> it is not depending on the population size but the training levels... Even many Indians dont even know about some games like squash.. until now we haven't promoted games like western countries does... Most of us like cricket more ... hopefully many youngsters are showing interest in other games... see our athletes many of them from rural background ..until few years ago no govt or private firms, didn't provided basic needs of wrestlers ... After sushil tremendous performance. .. Media focus on Sushil back ground. . Their condition is improved .... In other words we got plenty unprocessed diamonds in India ... countries like kiwis have processed diamonds ... it will take time for us.. but we are on right way now..


I know, I wasn't having a dig at India. However out of 2 similarly developed countries, the one with the higher population will get more medals. NZ and Australia, however, have a very strong sporting culture which allows them to compete with developed countries many times their size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

waz said:


> Thanks bro, all the best. God protect you.
> 
> Anyone else watching the female gymnastics session for other reasons apart from the level of sport?


Haha, yes. But then again I am English. 
It's all about the cycling girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Ravi Nair said:


> No probs. I am supporting New Zealand. A nation of 4 million producing a lot of high calibre athletes.



Traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Silver rain today after gold yesterday 
A lot of work to do in wrestling too, from the people we've seen I think currently just Sushil and Amit would stand a chance in the olympics, the rest might make it to quarters or the semis ,but as far as medals I dont know. But good that there is lots of names being unearthed and they are young.

Noticed that the Nigerians were quite powerful. Even Sushil had difficulties in his semi final against them, but went through because of superior strategy/tactics.

Anyway, Yogeshwar Dutt and a few others will be in action tomorrow, plus hopefully more good news from the boxing, also maybe a medal in athletics from Vikas Gowda!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

This ten sports sucks... they are broadcasting others more... Two Indian TT teams playing but they broadcast British. . and in wrestling too.. they skipped Kumar bout... broadcasted Australian bout...


----------



## TejasMk3

danger007 said:


> This ten sports sucks... they are broadcasting others more... Two Indian TT teams playing but they broadcast British. . and in wrestling too.. they skipped Kumar bout... broadcasted Australian bout...



If you can get a proxy, use the bbc site. 12 streams, top quality, that is what I'm using now. I've completely ditched those TV Channels, the bbc site is seriously awesome. (of course you would need to have decent speed broadband and be okay with watching on your pc)

It begins

*Wrestling* -- Pawan Kumar beats S Hill of New Zealand 4-0 to enter quarterfinals of Men's Freestyle 86kg event
*Table Tennis* -- Achanta Sharath Kamal & K Shamini beat Australian pair of D Powell & JF Lay to enter quarterfinals of the Mixed Doubles event

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Y.Dutt leads....7-0 at 1:45 mins


----------



## TejasMk3

Yogeshwar Wins!
Awesome 10-0 first round


----------



## Nova2

Next bout B.kumari against K.marsh of Scotland......hope to win this one aswell 

G.jakhar trail 2-0 at 1:47 mins 

**** yeah ...he lead by 4-2 nw at 2:25 mins 

G.jakhar wins 5-0 by fall !!!! he's into semis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

B.kumari match begins ......!!!!
Kumari leads by 11-2 ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Babita wins!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

B.kumari wins by 4-1 !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Kumari rocks... Dutt is awesome. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

P.kumar wins 5-0 in the quaters....he's into semis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

3 Indian are through to semis .......
1 men 
& 
2 woman......
wid Y.Dutt quater-final bout about to begin.......

G.jakhar leads 5-2 in her semi final bout

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

jakhar into finals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

She leads by 12-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Win yaay!


----------



## Nova2

G.jakhar winss !!!! 
she is into the finals 
1 more medal assured.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Bc,hamare wale jab kuch jeet nahin sakte toh participate krne ki kia zarorat


----------



## TejasMk3

*Wrestling* -- Pawan Kumar beats L Bianco of Scotland 5-0 to enter semifinals of Men's Freestyle 86kg event

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

farhan_9909 said:


> Bc,hamare wale jab kuch jeet nahin sakte toh participate krne ki kia zarorat



abey.. praticipate nahin karenge toh jitenge kaha se

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Kumar gone in semi

Dutt in semi finals. .. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Yogeshwar dutt wins! through to semis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

P.kumar losses in semis 5-0 

Babita kumari's semi-final bout about to begin....hope she goes through


----------



## danger007

Babita wins

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Its India Vs Sri Lanka in Men's 65kg semi-final....... Y.Dutt will win it fr sure


----------



## danger007

into finals...


----------



## TejasMk3

Boom pin!!! Babita through!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wise_owl

Ind. - P.Kumar will face Pak - Inam for bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Babita wins 5-0 !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> Its India Vs Sri Lanka in Men's 65kg semi-final....... Y.Dutt will win it fr sure



No overconfidence pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Nova2 said:


> G.jakhar winss !!!!
> she is into the finals
> 1 more medal assured.....




Is bar silver se nahi Chalega . Pahele hi bata deta hun. Bad me mat bolna ke bataya nahi tha.


----------



## wise_owl

Dutt semi final starts next.....


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> No overconfidence pls


Hehe.....that's the only one match that had kept me glued to the tv.....overconfident hone de yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

yogeshwar wins ..

Rocks. ..Dutt awesome. . my favourite ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wise_owl

easy win for Dutt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

OMG, that was brutal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

HariPrasad said:


> Is bar silver se nahi Chalega . Pahele hi bata deta hun. Bad me mat bolna ke bataya nahi tha.


Hamare 4 wrestlers main se 3 final main hai hope ke at least 2 gold mil jaye....Y dutt looks strong and so does the other two woman who are into finals....silver ne pareshan kar diya tha kal ..aaj gold nahi mila tho it vl be heartbreaking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

TejasMk3 said:


> OMG, that was brutal!


that is Dutt...


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> No overconfidence pls


Y.Dutt won


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> Y.Dutt won



Okay I wont question your confidence from now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

need more golds , otherwise we will slip down in ranking. We stand at 7th rank now, not good, too many silvers


----------



## ranjeet

Missed out on early fights .. but did watch Dutt's semi final. Man he threw around with sri lankan like a doll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

*It's all Indo-Canadian finals in wrestling
Women's Freestyle 55kg --* Babita Kumari vs Canada's Brittanee Laverdure @ 21:12 IST
*Men's Freestyle 65kg --* Yogeshwar Dutt vs Canada's Jevon Balfour @ 21:30 IST
*Women's Freestyle 63kg --* Geetika Jhakar vs Canada's Danielle Lappage @ 21:48 IST

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nova2

zootinali said:


> need more golds , otherwise we will slip down in ranking. We stand at 7th rank now, not good, too many silvers


Yeah right, canada has zoomed way ahead of us in jus 2days.....
with scotland & kiwis wining 13 golds each....
3 gold medals are at stake today 
with hope of wining da 4th gold in "Discus throw'' 
as vikas gouda is a strong contender fr gold having won it in 2010 aswell...lets hope tht v vl win'em all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Dutt and sushil got techniq and brute force...


----------



## Roybot

danger007 said:


> Dutt and sushil got techniq and brute force...



Experience most of all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

There is a Sri Lankan member who brags about how great Sri Lanka is at sport and says that India is terrible all the time. Where's he gone?


----------



## waz

Well done to the Indian wrestlers again. The females are showing they are made of steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

oops mistaken..


----------



## Nova2

waz said:


> Well done to the Indian wrestlers again. The females are showing they are made of steel.


Superwoman : Woman of Steel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KalaGhoda

hell those kiwis have overtaken us...gooolldd..


----------



## Nova2

Badminton:
K.Parupalli ,
P.tulasi &
through to quater finals 
RV.gurusaidutt leads by 1-0 ,hopefully will win with ease 
P.V sindhu Vs H.thilini(SRI) at 12:30am IST,
India Vs Australia woman's doubles at 11:00pm IST,
India Vs Malasiya Men's doubles at 12:30am IST 

and RV.gurusaidutt wins against D'souza of Canada 21-13 ,21-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Wrestling matches started ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

*Gymnastics Artistic --* Dipa Karmakar wins bronze medal in Women's Vault!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Babita in the Final Match .... its on now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

Babita Kumari Gold final about to start for 51kg


----------



## ranjeet

India leading 3-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

3-0...this time it should be gold now...Cmmon


----------



## ranjeet

what a move ... come one babita ... 5-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

C'mon girl... let's get a golden start today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

6-0....2 mins to go

Ki chaida sanu ki chaida......sanu ta sirf GOLD chahida


----------



## ranjeet

minute to go ... 7-0


----------



## waz

Wa je Kumari!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

babita with gold ..


----------



## ranjeet

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Je baat Chori Dhume tha diye .. !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

GOLD GOLD GOLD


----------



## RealityRa

Another gold in the bag


----------



## TejasMk3

GOLD GOLD GOLD! FINALLY!!!!!


Good start to the day!


----------



## danger007

Babita got bright future. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

waz said:


> Wa je Kumari!


there is Ind vs Pak bronze medal .. Inam who won gold in last CWG is fighting Pawan kumar of India.


----------



## agamdilawari

Kumari ho to kaam ki, Babita jaisi ...naam ki Kumari to Mayawati bhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

ranjeet said:


> there is Ind vs Pak bronze medal .. Inam who won gold in last CWG is fighting Pawan kumar of India.



Oh, I didn't know that. May the best fellow win. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> Babita got bright future. ..


Her sister Geeta, couldn't compete in these games. Vinesh who won Gold 2 days ago is also her cousin sister.



agamdilawari said:


> Kumari hi to kaam ki, Babita jaisi ...naam ki Kumari to Mayawati bhi hai


mana reservation mil gaya, par 22 ji control ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Her sister Geeta, couldn't compete in these games. Vinesh who won Gold 2 days ago is also her cousin sister.
> 
> 
> mana reservation mil gaya, par 22 ji control ...


yes I know... her sister won previously. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Damn i m dead late but Babita winnnns .......at last a Gold


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> mana reservation mil gaya, par 22 ji control ...



reservation ....didn't get u bro ?


----------



## Nova2

Y.Dutt's bout is about to begin lets hope for another one


----------



## agamdilawari

India vs England TT going on. Sharat Kamal the legend on show 

15-14


----------



## danger007

What a come back by Sri Lanka wrestler..


----------



## ozzy22

Did you guys see the opening ceremony? WTF was that all about. My cringe glands were working on overtime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

I think the scottish thought he had won already at that point...and got a bit frustrated, allowing the SL guy to comeback.
But the SL guy is pretty decent, very slippery guy.


----------



## RealityRa

Is the Sri Lankan in a bronze medal match?


----------



## ranjeet

Damn this match is something. Scots man is giving everything and srilankan putting up a brave fight.



RealityRa said:


> Is the Sri Lankan in a bronze medal match?


yea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> What a come back by Sri Lanka wrestler..


Yeah hd was way behind him and had almost lost it bt he ends the bout 15-13 impressive O.O


----------



## ranjeet

Take a bow Alex... take a bow. Amazing fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> I think the scottish thought he had won already at that point...and got a bit frustrated, allowing the SL guy to comeback.
> But the SL guy is pretty decent, very slippery guy.


Lol....he vl never ever take a asian lightly again


----------



## ranjeet

Dutt up next ..


----------



## TejasMk3

Okay here we go!


----------



## Nova2

Amazing show......22-16 jus wow...

Y.Dutt in action nw


----------



## RealityRa

If Dutt gets a gold for India then this would be our most successful wrestling performance in the Commonwealth games ever.


----------



## agamdilawari

Yogeshwar Dut....wht agility


----------



## ranjeet

4-0 up in a flash ..


----------



## Nova2

2-0 up in 45 sec.....my heart is in my mouth ...


----------



## agamdilawari

7-0 so quickly...hey legend...ease down


----------



## danger007

yogeshwar dutt with gold...


----------



## Nova2

Woooow 9-0 up


----------



## JanjaWeed

There was no doubt...Yogeshwar Dutt, you rock!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

10-0...OVER in less than 2 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nova2

BC jeet gaye......GOoooooLD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Youguessthat WUTT ..... Yogeshwar DUTT !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

AAAAND GOOOOLD!!!

2/2!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealityRa

Dutt is a monster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Shows the standard of Olympics n how much experience counts in thses matches....which sadly lacked yesterday .......ek aur mil jaye chain se so sakunga phir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealityRa

It's 5-5 between India and Canada in wrestling golds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

So how many golds do we have now? 12?

If we win 2 more golds we will go ahead of NZ and Scotland to #4.


----------



## Nova2

Next up is....
lappage(CAN) Vs G.jakhar (IND)


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> So how many golds do we have now? 12?
> 
> If we win 2 more golds we will go ahead of NZ and Scotland to #4.


yeah 12 ... one match is due tho.. let's hope we make to 13 tonight only.


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> yeah 12 ... one match is due tho.. let's hope we make to 13 tonight only.



Yeah with 13 we will go to #5. Need to win that one.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> So how many golds do we have now? 12?
> 
> If we win 2 more golds we will go ahead of NZ and Scotland to #4.


 
l
1

413735113 
2

353340108 
3

22112255 
4

14121541 
5

13111539 
6

12191344

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> l
> 1
> 
> 413735113
> 2
> 
> 353340108
> 3
> 
> 22112255
> 4
> 
> 14121541
> 5
> 
> 13111539
> 6
> 
> 12191344



Are these phone numbers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

12 19 13 g s b ... Our medals tally



RealityRa said:


> Dutt is a monster.


any doubt ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

*Can you believe it??? !!!!!!!!!*


*INDIAN GYMNAST Dipa Karmakar won BRONZE in ARTISTIC GYMNASTICS EVENT in 2014 CWG








*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## danger007

He demolished his opponents like bulldozer. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

JanjaWeed said:


> l
> 1
> 
> 413735113
> 2
> 
> 353340108
> 3
> 
> 22112255
> 4
> 
> 14121541
> 5
> 
> 13111539
> 6
> 
> 12191344


Disgusting.......they ol jus keep climbing, hope we had won atleast 2 gold last night.....still 2 gold are at stake tonight hope v get'em aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

So when is the next gold medal match?


----------



## danger007

Supply&Demand said:


> *Can you believe it??? !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *INDIAN GYMNAST Dipa Karmakar won BRONZE in ARTISTIC GYMNASTICS EVENT in 2014 CWG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i checked her but miss her show.... congrats to her...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Supply&Demand said:


> *Can you believe it??? !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *INDIAN GYMNAST Dipa Karmakar won BRONZE in ARTISTIC GYMNASTICS EVENT in 2014 CWG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ashish kumar won a bronze in gymnastics in last CWG. He is in the finals too.



jaunty said:


> So when is the next gold medal match?


there is another bronze match after this, then the final



danger007 said:


> He demolished his opponents like bulldozer. ..


how ripped his body is, pure muscles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wise_owl

In mens hockey India beat South Africa 5-2 to move into semis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Jhakar's match up next

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Yeah Lets go Geetika!


----------



## agamdilawari

Another Indo-Canada final for Gold


----------



## jaunty

Any link to watch it live?


----------



## Nova2

lappage Vs G.jakhar up next


----------



## danger007

jakhar with sliver I think...


----------



## Nova2

**** trail by 1-0 wid a warning...


----------



## agamdilawari

0-1 after 1st half

Canadian is locking her hands too much...won't be a high scoring game this one.


----------



## ranjeet

trailing 2-0 ..


----------



## agamdilawari

Silver it will be...Silver


----------



## Nova2

Trail by 2-0 a minute to go ..... 

@ranjeet was the candian given two points for each of the two warings given to the india??


----------



## ranjeet

Silver ..


----------



## danger007

silver for India..


----------



## ranjeet

Nova2 said:


> Trail by 2-0 a minute to go .....
> 
> @ranjeet was the candian given two points for each of the two warings given to the india??


1st point was for pushing Jakhar on the blue, 1 for warning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

She lost


----------



## Foot12

The Hockey match was so awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Awww... This felt like there was no fight at all  Similar to that tomar match.


Anyway hopefully we get the bronze in Ind-Pak!


Plus Vikas Gowdas discus finals will start soon.

*Athletics --* Vikas Gowda throws 60.63m in first attempt to reach second in Men's Discus Throw Final

2 more attempts to go, I think he threw 64 or something for the qualifying


----------



## Nova2

Next up....
N.Inam(PAK) Vs P.Kumar (IND)
@waz @farhan_9909

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ind vs Pak match for brozne is next after this one ...


----------



## RealityRa

Warhawk said:


> Pakistan walon Baniyas are better than you


Man, let's not ruin the mood.


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> Awww... This felt like there was no fight at all  Similar to that tomar match.
> 
> 
> Anyway hopefully we get the bronze in Ind-Pak!
> 
> 
> Plus Vikas Gowdas discus finals will start soon.
> 
> *Athletics --* Vikas Gowda throws 60.63m in first attempt to reach second in Men's Discus Throw Final
> 
> 2 more attempts to go, I think he threw 64 or something for the qualifying


Damn he threw 64.12 i guess in qualifiers he had topped the table.
His personal best is around 67.9 with season best of around 65.7 which is the best of all the guys in the finals......
he should win it 
Hope his height gives him some advantage which is ...6'9.....


----------



## agamdilawari

2-2


----------



## ranjeet

2 alll..


----------



## agamdilawari

Tough fight going on...both r evenly matched


----------



## Nova2

SQUASH :
India beats Kiwis 2-0 to reac semi finals of women doubles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Pak leading 4-2


----------



## TejasMk3

I think Pak is favorite here, he was teh gold medalist from last games I think?


----------



## danger007

Pak vs India bronze fight... Nice fight .. tuff..


----------



## Nova2

P.kumar trail by 4-2


----------



## agamdilawari

4-6


----------



## Nova2

6-4 gud one....a minute to go

Oh BCcc .....6-6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

India wins Bronze !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

We got bronze...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Darnit! Missed the fight.


----------



## TejasMk3

How did we win? We were equal?


----------



## Nova2

P.kumar wins


----------



## danger007

It happened in split of seconds. .. I can't believe it...


----------



## ranjeet

@DESERT FIGHTER 
Iman gave tought fight to Indian ... almost had him if the time didnt ran out. Good fight though.


----------



## TejasMk3

Guys we might have a gold in Discus!

2 more guys to throw, and Vikas is leading!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

And Indian won in last 30 secs...terrific comeback. Kumars and Kumaris have put India on top of Wrestling in CWG so far


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> I think Pak is favorite here, he was teh gold medalist from last games I think?


Yeah he was the one.
I dont exactly know how did we won bt CWG official website states.....
''Decision by Points - the loser with technical points''


----------



## wise_owl

TejasMk3 said:


> How did we win? We were equal?



If the scores are tied, then the last one to score is considered the winner. 

Kumar got the last two points, so declared the winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> How did we win? We were equal?


Indian had the last highest point maneuver

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

TejasMk3 said:


> Guys we might have a gold in Discus!
> 
> 2 more guys to throw, and Vikas is leading!



Vikas Gowda...remember doing a Rs 200 recharge for his number in CWG village back in 2k10...memories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> Guys we might have a gold in Discus!
> 
> 2 more guys to throw, and Vikas is leading!


**** yeah....he's the best of'em all it vl be dissapointing to se him loose.....ek aur gold paka


----------



## waz

Great match so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Vikas Gowda is 6'9'', ma nigga :O


----------



## ranjeet

5 gold 
6 Silver 
2 Bronze 
Only one Indian wrestler missed out on a medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

Which channel showing Vikas Gowda match ? or give a streaming link then if no one is showing it ?


----------



## Dem!god

aur koi gold ke liye hai..abhi...
india need to be in top 4 atleast...
poor performance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Is Krishna Poonia part of CWG this time ?


----------



## TejasMk3

I'm watching it on bbc.

There are 6 throws for discus, I thought it was 3 throws like in my school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

waz said:


> Great match so far.


Match tho khatam ho gaya......we won 
bt it was cracker


----------



## waz

6-6, because the Indian wrestler scored last he won. I think they should introduce extra periods. But well done to the Indian fellow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

WRT medals talIy think problem was in shooting some people who were expected to take gold didnt, and sometimes it was a very close match, and they just lost out. If those had come through, then position 4 finish for sure.



waz said:


> 6-6, because the Indian wrestler scored last he won. I think they should introduce extra periods. But well done to the Indian fellow.


Yeah slightly odd rule....but hey I'm not complaining :p


----------



## agamdilawari

waz said:


> 6-6, because the Indian wrestler scored last he won. I think they should introduce extra periods. But well done to the Indian fellow.



Law of the game...but its kinda absurd. In case of same points, the one who got on the back on other wrestler most of the times should be awarded the game or similar yardsticks...my 2 cents


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> Is Krishna Poonia part of CWG this time ?


Yeah she is.
her qualification round starts at 1:00 am IST (1august)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

TejasMk3 said:


> WRT medals talIy think problem .was in shooting some people who were expected to take gold didnt, and sometimes it was a very close match, and they just lost out. If those had come through, then position 4 finish for sure.



No excuses. We ended 2nd last time. 4th or 5th position not at all acceptable


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> Is Krishna Poonia part of CWG this time ?


yes she is


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> Yeah she is.
> her qualification round starts at 1:00 am IST (1august)





ranjeet said:


> yes she is



Hun enni raati kaun jagguga


----------



## waz

agamdilawari said:


> Law of the game...but its kinda absurd. In case of same points, the one who got on the back on other wrestler most of the times should be awarded the game or similar yardsticks...my 2 cents



Yes true. They really should introduce more periods. Other sports did the same thing.


----------



## SURYA-1

waz said:


> 6-6, because the Indian wrestler scored last he won. I think they should introduce extra periods. But well done to the Indian fellow.



As Indian knew about the rule , I am sure Pakistani too knew about it.


----------



## danger007

waz said:


> 6-6, because the Indian wrestler scored last he won. I think they should introduce extra periods. But well done to the Indian fellow.


actually he score two points by coming back to Pak wrestler. .


----------



## TejasMk3

After the Wrestling....this seems so peaceful hehe.


agamdilawari said:


> No excuses. We ended 2nd last time. 4th or 5th position not at all acceptable


Nope it is understandable. If you remove 30 medals from out last games tally, we would end up 4th position.

Events that were excluded for these games accounted for 30 medals last time. Obviously you wont get the same position. I thought 50 medals would be a pretty good finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Giant in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Women 800m . Tintu Lukka on now.


----------



## agamdilawari

PT Usha's prodigy Tintu Lukka about to star in S/F of women's 800m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> Vikas Gowda is 6'9'', ma nigga :O



Kannada Power!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> WRT medals talIy think problem was in shooting some people who were expected to take gold didnt, and sometimes it was a very close match, and they just lost out. If those had come through, then position 4 finish for sure.
> 
> 
> Yeah slightly odd rule....but hey I'm not complaining :p


I guess it happened wid an Indian wrestler as well ,they should make so changes in the rules.
lekin philhal abhi ke lie sahi hai 

We lost all our gold medal bouts last night if we would hv won 2 of 4 we would hv been in the top 4.
but lets hope to get a gold or a silver in squash an badminton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

danger007 said:


> actually he score two points by coming back to Pak wrestler. .



That's fine, but the reason he won was because he was the last to score points, which doesn't really feel right because they ended the match on even points. The Pakistani wrestler also went on the attack then the bell went.

Anyway, it's the rules.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> 5 gold
> 6 Silver
> 2 Bronze
> Only one Indian wrestler missed out on a medal.



Whatta day yaar! Loving it!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Kannada Power!!


kya khilate ho usko yaar ....


----------



## TejasMk3

It is raining there, atleast the part of the stadium Tintu was running.


----------



## Dem!god

Pos Country Gold Silver Bronze Total
1 England 41 37 35 115
2 Australia 35 33 40 108
3 Canada 22 11 22 55
4 Scotland 14 12 15 41
5 New
Zealand 13 11 15 39
6 India 12 19 13 44
7 South Africa 10 10 12 32
8 Nigeria 6 5 10 21
9 Kenya 5 5 2 12
10 Jamaica 5 3 4 12
11 Wales 4 10 13 27
12 Singapore 4 1 1 6
13 Malaysia 3 5 5 13
14 Cyprus 2 3 2 7
15 Cameroon 1 3 2 6
16 Papua New
Guinea 1 1 0 2
17 Grenada 1 0 1 2
18 Kiribati 1 0 0 1
19 Pakistan 0 2 1 3
19 Samoa 0 1 0 1
21 Trinidad and
Tobago 0 1 2 3
22 Northern
Ireland 0 1 1 2
23 Bahamas 0 1 0 1
23 Bangladesh 0 1 0 1
23 Isle of Man 0 1 0 1
23 Mozambique 0 1 0 1
23 Sri Lanka 0 1 0 1
28 Namibia 0 0 2 2
29 Barbados 0 0 1 1
29 Fiji 0 0 1 1
29 Ghana 0 0 1 1
29 Mauritius 0 0 1 1
29 Uganda 0 0 1 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Oh...no....she came seventh ( 7th )


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Whatta day yaar! Loving it!


It's good to get away from all that religious and political bigotry going all around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealityRa

Every Indian wrestler comes home with a medal:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sree45

Vikas gowda on his way to win a gold.. Only one throw left and he is leading..


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> It is raining there, atleast the part of the stadium Tintu was running.


she got clipped at the start .. lost her momentum I guess.



RealityRa said:


> Every Indian wrestler comes home with a medal:
> View attachment 41586


Jyoti missed out on the medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> kya khilate ho usko yaar ....



_Ragi mudde_ with _kuri saaru_. 






Aise hadgole roz khata hai, tabhi toh hadgole accha phekta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> she got clipped at the start .. lost her momentum I guess.


That and also I'm also thinking it might affect gowda's grip on the discus and be slippery, but then all of them will have those issues.


----------



## Indischer

waz said:


> That's fine, but the reason he won was because he was the last to score points, which doesn't really feel right because they ended the match on even points. The Pakistani wrestler also went on the attack then the bell went.
> 
> Anyway, it's the rules.



Some of the tie-breaker rules in many games are outright stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats India you are very strong in wrestling

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## danger007

waz said:


> That's fine, but the reason he won was because he was the last to score points, which doesn't really feel right because they ended the match on even points. The Pakistani wrestler also went on the attack then the bell went.
> 
> Anyway, it's the rules.




We can't dispute on time period. .. We lost boxing bouts with unclear rules... at least they displayed points in wrestling unlike boxing...


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> It's good to get away from all that religious and political bigotry going all around.


True indeed....i feel like having an headace everytime i peep into those True indeed....i feel like having an headace everytime i peep into those True indeed....i feel like having an headace everytime i peep into those True indeed....i feel like having an headace everytime i peep into those threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD...

VIKAS GOWDA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

gold medal for gowda. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> _Ragi mudde_ with _kuri saaru_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aise hadgole roz khata hai, tabhi toh hadgole accha phekta hai.


Damn .. it looks interesting ... 
Wouldn't want to be served like this to me though no offence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Gold for India in Discus throw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Another Gold medal for India. Gowda


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> That and also I'm also thinking it might affect gowda's grip on the discus and be slippery, but then all of them will have those issues.


I dont think it vl be much of an issue with Vikas....bt wetness in track does effect the runners...look at the time taken by each one of'em ....its a good 2:00 mins....it show how though it was to run .


----------



## Dem!god

great.... we are back on 5th spot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Congrats India you are very strong in wrestling


Pakistani wrestlers lack international experience they all looked good. Proper sports infra and govt support we won't have much trouble switching from soil to mat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion




----------



## TejasMk3

FKIN GOLDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaay!


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Strong man bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Damn .. it looks interesting ...
> Wouldn't want to be served like this to me though no offence



I wasn't a fan of it either....but the taste of Ragi grows on you the more you try, kinda like wine. It's really easy to eat as well....You just have to take a small piece from the ball, dip it in the curry and slip it in all the way to the tummy. No need to masticate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Vikas GOLDA !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

One more Gold and we'll be back in 4th....But the top 3 have taken such a huge lead over the rest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> I wasn't a fan of it either....but the taste of Ragi grows on you the more you try, kinda like wine. It's really easy to eat as well....You just have to take a small piece from the ball, dip it in the curry and slip it in all the way to the tummy. No need to masticate.


would love to try it, but not a big fan of non veg though.


----------



## danger007

yesterday disappointed lot.... it would be great pushover if we came out atleast 2 gold medals...



Indischer said:


> One more Gold and we'll be back in 4th....But the top 3 have taken such a huge lead over the rest!


5 th position. ..


----------



## Dem!god

any more gold matches tonite..


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> would love to try it, but not a big fan of non veg though.



It goes well with veg curry too....but we better not continue this gastronomical discourse here. Let this be troll-free at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> yesterday disappointed lot.... it would be great pushover if we came out atleast 2 gold medals...
> 
> 
> 5 th position. ..


we have teams in squash semis, badminton as well lets hope for the best.


----------



## RealityRa

5 guaranteed medals in boxing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> we have teams in squash semis, badminton as well lets hope for the best.




Yo yo Vijendar Singh and Co, are still there too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Dem!god said:


> any more gold matches tonite..


No , there is a woman ''discus throw'' qualification match at 1am IST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Yo yo Vijendar Singh and Co, are still there too!


yes they are but considering how vague the point scoring is in boxing I think we might end up with only 1 Gold at max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> we have teams in squash semis, badminton as well lets hope for the best.


in boxing too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

where do I watch the highlights of Indian matches?


----------



## danger007

I visited other thread... still farhan claiming anything for kashmiri brothers. .. lol... hope their sacrifice continues forever ...


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> yes they are but considering how vague the point scoring is in boxing I think we might end up with only 1 Gold at max.


Yeah and not to forget the olympian paddy barnes its nt gona be an easy bout.



danger007 said:


> I visited other thread... still farhan claiming anything for kashmiri brothers. .. lol... hope their sacrifice continues forever ...[/
> 
> 
> danger007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visited other thread... still farhan claiming anything for kashmir
> 
> 
> danger007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visited other thread... still farhan claiming anything for kashmiri brothers. .. lol... hope their sacrifice continues forever ...[/
> 
> 
> danger007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visited other thread... still farhan claiming anything for kashmiri broth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ranjeet

Dipa Karmakar wins bronze in the women's vault final of Artistic Gymnastics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

How many medals we won today. .


----------



## danger007

Our hockey team also in semi finals. .


----------



## zootinali

Dipa karmakar was real surprise . We won one medal this time in gymnastics , more will come in next edition and hopefully a medal or two in Olympics someday .. but for the moment I need more gold , gold ....gold goldddd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

What about the recent pakistan vs india?


----------



## dil_dil

Please keep mentioning medals won by honorary Pakis.


----------



## HariPrasad

danger007 said:


> Dutt and sushil got techniq and brute force...




Fully agreed. These 2 wrestlers are really impressive.



ranjeet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> Je baat Chori Dhume tha diye .. !!!!!




Babita was really impressive. When the wrestling started, canadian looked much stronger. I thought that canadian will win but babita displayed a might with technique. Babita was really impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

farhan_9909 said:


> What about the recent pakistan vs india?


Inam(defending champ) lost to P.kumar in the bronze medal match.
scores were tied 6-6 at the end of the match,
but P.kumar won by technical superiority.


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> Inam(defending champ) lost to P.kumar in the bronze medal match.
> scores were tied 6-6 at the end of the match,
> but P.kumar won by *technical superiority*.



That is not technical superiority.Technical superiority is applied when point difference btw both player is equal to 10 or more. He won bcz he scored the last points...such is the rule.


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> That is not technical superiority.Technical superiority is applied when point difference btw both player is equal to 10 or more. He won bcz he scored the last points...such is the rule.


Oh thanks, yeah i guess u r right ,he had won by technical points. Because the officail CWG website mentioned the match result as ......

''Decision by Points - the loser with technical points''

i got confused wid that 

We are in the top three in the games atleast by the no of tweets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Any news on how the other South Asian states are fairing i.e. Bangladesh and Sri Lanka?


----------



## TejasMk3

waz said:


> Any news on how the other South Asian states are fairing i.e. Bangladesh and Sri Lanka?


Both have on silver medal. SL in weightlifting , and BD in shooting

I think you guys still have some boxers right? I remember seeing some names...and some of them winning medals in 2010 (gold?)



*Table Tennis --* Achanta Sharath Kamal/Anthony Arputharaj move into Men's Doubles final with 11-7, 12-10, 11-3 victory over against Z Yang/J Zhan of Singapore

Silver medal assured, lets hope they can get a gold and improve our position in the overall tally!


----------



## waz

TejasMk3 said:


> Both have on silver medal. SL in weightlifting , and BD in shooting
> 
> I think you guys still have some boxers right? I remember seeing some names...and some of them winning medals in 2010 (gold?)



We have Muhammad Waseem in the semi's mate. That's it from what I know.

Results - Mens Fly 52kg - Boxing - Glasgow 2014 - Commonwealth Games - BBC Sport


The boxing is a little one sided with the English and NI boxer dominating. These guys benefit from massive investment and both countries have a long history in the sport.


----------



## danger007

Another gold medal hope for India in TT.


----------



## TejasMk3

waz said:


> We have Muhammad Waseem in the semi's mate. That's it from what I know.
> 
> Results - Mens Fly 52kg - Boxing - Glasgow 2014 - Commonwealth Games - BBC Sport
> 
> 
> The boxing is a little one sided with the English and NI boxer dominating. These guys benefit from massive investment and both countries have a long history in the sport.


Yeah I heard NI have 9 assured medals in boxing o.0. For them this boxing is nothing, it's like kindergarten, all the big guys from here go pro, thats what a lot of them aim at. 

Anyway, your match is up against a Ghana boxer, seems fairly unknown, so there is a chance I think


Pnky Rani match coming up in a 10 minutes or so!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

TejasMk3 said:


> Yeah I heard NI have 9 assured medals in boxing o.0. For them this boxing is nothing, it's like kindergarten, all the big guys from here go pro, thats what a lot of them aim at.



Yes true. If you look at the rules change it has actually benefited them and these NI guys are going for KO's and TKO's. Strong boxers. Their grit can only be tested in the Olympics when yo have the powerful boxers of Russia, Central Asia, Cuba and so on.

Hopefully Pakistan will get a medal.


----------



## Foot12

India Hockey team beat South Africa 5:2 and reached the Semifinals.
India beat South Africa 5-2, storm into CWG hockey semifinals : Other Sports, News - India Today


----------



## ranjeet

P Rani's boxing semi final is on.


----------



## kaykay

ranjeet said:


> P Rani's boxing semi final is on.


which channel dude?

oh yeah it's on tan action.


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> which channel dude?


Ten Action mate ..


----------



## TejasMk3

waz said:


> Yes true. If you look at the rules change it has actually benefited them and these NI guys are going for KO's and TKO's. Strong boxers. Their grit can only be tested in the Olympics when yo have the powerful boxers of Russia, Central Asia, Cuba and so on.



Yeah the rules change was suppose to bring it closer to pro levels. But one of the rules is under fire again due to an incident that happened at this cwg.
One aussie boxer got a cut above his eye in one of his matches (he won the watch), but due to cut he could not get medical clearance for his quarterfinals match.....we got a walkover into semis  Aussie guy was crying (obviously) said the cut would not happened if he was wearing head gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Rani trailing 28-29

Rani is being real aggressive here.


----------



## TejasMk3

I think Walsh is getting slightly ahead, that height advantage 

This is seriously close....going down to the wire.


----------



## ranjeet

We have to settle for the bronze I guess.


----------



## danger007

Rani having tuff time...

Bronze ....


----------



## TejasMk3

This is problem with sports like boxing, when it comes down to close contests 

I wish there was a rule in boxing like in wrestling for not playing attacking


----------



## ranjeet

Bronze to India.


----------



## danger007

Rani played well... height became biggest factor for her.. more aggressive. .. that was close fight... I expected way before match starts. ... because rules became mysterious. ..

We can expect another bronze in lawn balls


----------



## ranjeet

India enters final of Men's double in table tennis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Kashyap in action in quarter finals badminton!


----------



## ranjeet

@waz 
Pakistan's match is on ... he is leading after 1st round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Waseem lost a bit of concentration in the end, but forced a standing count, I think he should win this, if he doesnt make mistakes.

@waz Grats silver confirmed, and a chance for gold!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Pakistan makes to the final, Gold hope for Pakistan. 
@waz @Peaceful Civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

any Indian boxer left?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ranjeet said:


> Pakistan makes to the final, Gold hope for Pakistan.
> @waz @Peaceful Civilian


Great fight..  Yes, we have hope for Gold medal in boxing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

W need a few Gold Medals.


----------



## kbd-raaf

India playing NZ in squash @cloud_9 @Ravi Nair


----------



## agamdilawari

One heck of a Mixed doubles Squash game going on. The guy in Indian team Sandhu is doing terrific so far !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sandhu is all over the court ...


----------



## Sinister

ranjeet said:


> Sandhu is all over the court ...



Who was that girl playing with Sandhu ?


----------



## ranjeet

Sinister said:


> Who was that girl playing with Sandhu ?


Joshna Chinappa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinister

ranjeet said:


> Joshna Chinappa



Go & tell her that I am in love with her.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Joshna Chinappa



Kannada Power!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sinister said:


> Go & tell her that I am in love with her.


Looks like you haven't seen her doubles partner in women ... 








Indischer said:


> Kannada Power!!


more like Kannada Beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Looks like you haven't seen her doubles partner in women ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more like Kannada Beauty



Deepika Pallikal is already taken.  She married Dinesh Karthik recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Deepika Pallikal is already taken.  She married Dinesh Karthik recently.


can u fcukin believe that ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

ranjeet said:


> Pakistan makes to the final, Gold hope for Pakistan.
> @waz @Peaceful Civilian



Thanks Ranjeet jee, I watched the fight, it was very thrilling. Here is us praying and hoping for gold. 

India will win gold I'm sure. Good few guys in there still.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinister

ranjeet said:


> Looks like you haven't seen her doubles partner in women ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more like Kannada Beauty



Zindagi mai aashiqui to aap kai baar karte ho par sacha pyar ek baar hi hota hai Ranjeet babu..Hum apna dil Joshna ko de chuke hai ab peeche nahi hatt sakte.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

TejasMk3 said:


> Waseem lost a bit of concentration in the end, but forced a standing count, I think he should win this, if he doesnt make mistakes.
> 
> @waz Grats silver confirmed, and a chance for gold!



Thanks my friend. He did well. Let him keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

waz said:


> Thanks Ranjeet jee, I watched the fight, it was very thrilling. Here is us praying and hoping for gold.
> 
> India will win gold I'm sure. Good few guys in there still.


he looked like he belonged in the ring, really tough lad.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> can u fcukin believe that ..



They make a cute couple though...much better than his previous wife, who in spite of looking hideous had the nerve to start an extramarital affair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

ranjeet said:


> he looked like he belonged in the ring, really tough lad.



Yes he does. I hope he goes on to bigger things. Maybe go train in Cuba or Russia. Learn the art well. 

But then with funding at 0, I guess we can only talk...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sinister said:


> Zindagi mai aashiqui to aap kai baar karte ho par sacha pyar ek baar hi hota hai Ranjeet babu..Hum apna dil Joshna ko de chuke hai ab peeche nahi hatt sakte.


phir to lagta hai kache aashiq ho .. pyaar jitna bato utna acha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Sinister said:


> Zindagi mai aashiqui to aap kai baar karte ho par sacha pyar ek baar hi hota hai Ranjeet babu..Hum apna dil Joshna ko de chuke hai ab peeche nahi hatt sakte.



Woh sab theek hai, lekin pehle ye batao ki tum ho kaun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> They make a cute couple though...much better than his previous wife, who in spite of looking hideous had the nerve to start an extramarital affair.


Dusri shaadi? Himalaya ka raasta baatao .. mein sanyas le raha hoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Dusri shaadi? Himalaya ka raasta baatao .. mein sanyas le raha hoon.



Bichara DK...uski pehli biwi ne Murali Vijay ke saath chiki-chiki-bom-bom khelna chalu kar diya tha. They were good friends before, but supposedly maintain a guarded distance now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinister

ranjeet said:


> phir to lagta hai kache aashiq ho .. pyaar jitna bato utna acha hai



Aap bujurg kehte ho to theek hi hoga chalo hume Deepika Paliwal ka pyar dila do ab aur yaad rakhna humara pyar bada zehreela hota hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Bichara DK...uski pehli biwi ne Murali Vijay ke saath chiki-chiki-bom-bom khelna chalu kar diya tha. They were good friends before, but supposedly maintain a guarded distance now.


Sad to hear that, par ab to kismat khul gayi iski.



Sinister said:


> Aap bujurg kehte ho to theek hi hoga chalo hume Deepika Paliwal ka pyar dila do ab aur yaad rakhna humara pyar bada zehreela hota hai..


Kahin khiladi kumar ke bhai to nahi ho aap ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinister

Pallikal ko agar mujh se itta sa bhi pyar hai to uska match abhi aayega


----------



## ranjeet

Sinister said:


> Pallikal ko agar mujh se itta sa bhi pyar hai to uska match abhi aayega


Ten sports pe chalu hai .. dekh le bhai


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Ten sports pe chalu hai .. dekh le bhai



Ten sports me toh WWE ka bakwaas aa raha hai.


----------



## Sinister

Indischer said:


> Woh sab theek hai, lekin pehle ye batao ki tum ho kaun?



*Are Yaaron Ka, Jo Yaar Hoon, Yaari Mein Yeh Jaan Luta De Tho,
Mein Hoon Vohi, Mein Hoon Vohi..
Dushman Kaa Dushman Hun Voh, Dushman Ke Chakke Chuda De Jo,
Mein Hoon Vohi, Mein Hoon Vohi..
Tum Jaano, Na Jaano, Maine Tho Jaana Hai, Mahefil Mein Kaisa Hai Kaun, Arey deewano mujhe pehchano, kahan se aaya mai hoo kaun ?*


----------



## zootinali

ranjeet said:


> can u fcukin believe that ..




kya gif post kiye hain bhai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Sinister said:


> *Are Yaaron Ka, Jo Yaar Hoon, Yaari Mein Yeh Jaan Luta De Tho,*
> *Mein Hoon Vohi, Mein Hoon Vohi..*
> *Dushman Kaa Dushman Hun Voh, Dushman Ke Chakke Chuda De Jo,*
> *Mein Hoon Vohi, Mein Hoon Vohi..*
> *Tum Jaano, Na Jaano, Maine Tho Jaana Hai, Mahefil Mein Kaisa Hai Kaun, Arey deewano mujhe pehchano, kahan se aaya mai hoo kaun ?*



Donwa?


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Ten sports me toh WWE ka bakwaas aa raha hai.


ten sports India hi dekh rahe ho?



zootinali said:


> kya gif post kiye hain bhai !!


bhai ke dard pe hasta hai zaalim .. bhagwan dekh raha hai tumne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> ten sports India hi dekh rahe ho?



pata kaise lagega ki indian wala hai ki nahi? Live streaming me jo 3 channel mile hain sab me WWE walo ka qtiyapa chal raha hai.


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> pata kaise lagega ki indian wala hai ki nahi? Live streaming me jo 3 channel mile hain sab me WWE walo ka qtiyapa chal raha hai.


pata nahi yahan to aa raha hai .. india is trailing by 5-2 in the first set. but she is looking cute in black n white.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> pata nahi yahan to aa raha hai .. india is trailing by 5-2 in the first set. but she is looking cute in black n white.



khair tum sirf scores post karo, uske baare me zyada bolke rula mat mujhe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Indischer said:


> pata kaise lagega ki indian wala hai ki nahi? Live streaming me jo 3 channel mile hain sab me WWE walo ka qtiyapa chal raha hai.


 DO (2)Ten sport channels hain .meri bijli gayee warna no. bata deta dish tv mein 600 sometjing neosport wagera ke baad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

zootinali said:


> DO (2)Ten sport channels hain .meri bijli gayee warna no. bata deta dish tv mein 600 sometjing neosport wagera ke baad..



internet par live streaming dekh raha hoon. Dish TV ka number pata karne se kuch faida nahi. But still, thanks bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinister

ranjeet said:


> pata nahi yahan to aa raha hai .. india is trailing by 5-2 in the first set.* but she is looking cute in black n white*.



Jubaan ko lagam laga ranjeete..hum apni ghar ki izzat k liye khoon ki nadiye bhi bahana jaante hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Chance to come 4th has gone I think.....Scotland have 16 golds, dont see us getting 3 gold to top them


----------



## ranjeet

Sinister said:


> Jubaan ko lagam laga ranjeete..hum apni ghar ki izzat k liye khoon ki nadiye bhi bahana jaante hai.










TejasMk3 said:


> Chance to come 4th has gone I think.....Scotland have 16 golds, dont see us getting 3 gold to top them


Badminton is still there ... we have singles, doubles and mixed doubles team alive in the race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Many of the decisions against the Indian mixed squash pair were shocking. Say what you want but I did detect a hint of biased against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> internet par live streaming dekh raha hoon. Dish TV ka number pata karne se kuch faida nahi. But still, thanks bhai.


India lose the match ... she seemed quite upset i wish I were there to console her.


----------



## ranjeet

waz said:


> Many of the decisions against the Indian mixed squash pair were shocking. Say what you want but I did detect a hint of biased against them.


some decision went against Indians in the last match as well, but still a learning curve. 3 aus team and 1 english team in the semis. doesn't look right.


----------



## Sinister

ranjeet said:


> India lose the match ... she seemed quite upset i wish I were there to console her.



Thanks for the concern Ranjeet. I will take care of your bhabhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wow, 13 Gold medals for India.. This is impressive performance. Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

ranjeet said:


> some decision went against Indians in the last match as well, but still a learning curve. 3 aus team and 1 english team in the semis. doesn't look right.



Man, I have to say there was some leaning towards the "Anglo" countries. I just saw the match and some of the stuff the judge came out with was just

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Seema Punia and Krishna Poonia up women disc throw up next.


----------



## zootinali

ranjeet said:


> *bhai ke dard pe hasta hai zaalim *.. bhagwan dekh raha hai tumne



jaise khusi ki asoo hoti hain , yeh meri dookh ki hasi hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

I watched two squash match ... quite biased umpiring. .. never such stupid umpires ..



Indischer said:


> Kannada Power!!


i love deepika p... she is chexy. .



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Wow, 13 Gold medals for India.. This is impressive performance. Congrats


we missed some because biased decisions by the umpires...


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> i love deepika p... she is chexy. .


two words ... Dinesh Kartik


----------



## danger007

even pinky rani bout also... I'm surprised with the decisions by judges ... it was rani Who got more technical hits ... still lost .....


----------



## Nova2

D.samuels will win da Gold......she is way better than any woman out there  .....i would be happy if either K.poonia or S.punia wins silver or bronze


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> D.samuels will win da Gold......she is way better than any woman out there  .....i would be happy if either K.poonia or S.punia wins silver or bronze


not even close... 7th and 12th position now...


----------



## ranjeet

boxing is on now ... lets hope Laishrams bring us gold !!! 
Jakhar, Laishram, D Laishram, Vijender have bouts tonight. 
I would have to admit this that ... our athletes from NE have more stamina than from say us North Indians. Maybe it has to do with the weight categories.


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> two words ... Dinesh Kartik


doesn't matter. .. I will try my level best... even I got wife...



ranjeet said:


> boxing is on now ... lets hope Laishrams bring us gold !!!
> Jakhar, Laishram, D Laishram, Vijender have bouts tonight.
> I would have to admit this that ... our athletes from NE have more stamina than from say us North Indians. Maybe it has to do with the weight categories.


as I said earlier. . Vijender went for offensive manner...He planned it before going to bout.. looked for knock out..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> doesn't matter. .. I will try my level best... even I got wife...


spoken like a true Dutt fan ... Never give up


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> spoken like a true Dutt fan ... Never give up


not dutt fan but a man... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> not even close... 7th and 12th position now...


Yep...it vl be tough to even win a silver or a bronze......still wish'em luck


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Yep...it vl be tough to even win a silver or a bronze......still wish'em luck


s punia in 3rd position now..


----------



## agamdilawari

Laishoram Devi about to begin her S/F bout in Boxing...Cmmon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Laishram bout is on ten action ....
@danger007  @JanjaWeed @Indischer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

And its on....
L.devi Vs Machongua


----------



## kbd-raaf

Devi knocks Machongua down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Devi might go to finals..


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> s punia in 3rd position now..


She's the only hope cos if i m nt mistaken she is the defending champ......she won in 2010 cos D.samuels did nt participate.....bt its gona be tough tis time around......silver would be bonus ,if we win any


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> Devi knocks Machongua down.


where what how why??? at least give a spoiler alert.


----------



## kbd-raaf

It's interesting that the commentators were talking about how Mochongua was going to go through but wouldn't have it easy against Devi. The bias is obvious.

@ranjeet http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

She is running away with the game...spot in Finals almost confirmed


----------



## W.11

1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand


----------



## danger007

devi into finals ... For sure .. All the best to her...


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> It's interesting that the commentators were talking about how Mochongua was going to go through but wouldn't have it easy against Devi. The bias is obvious.
> 
> @ranjeet http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-6


commentators have been really biased against Indians. Scoring in boxing isn't as clear as it was in wrestling or else we would have seen many Indian pugilist making it to the finals.



W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand


it's 1.2 billion we don't breed 200 millions over night.


----------



## danger007

W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand


200 million people with 3 medals... you should be ashamed to make comments like this... and you are Elite member... what a pity ..


----------



## Nova2

kbd-raaf said:


> It's interesting that the commentators were talking about how Mochongua was going to go through but wouldn't have it easy against Devi. The bias is obvious.
> 
> @ranjeet http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-6


those mf's will never say anything good about India cos sadly that is what sells in UK i guess -_-



kbd-raaf said:


> It's interesting that the commentators were talking about how Mochongua was going to go through but wouldn't have it easy against Devi. The bias is obvious.
> 
> @ranjeet http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-6


those mf's will never say anything good about India cos sadly that is what sells in UK i guess -_-



kbd-raaf said:


> It's interesting that the commentators were talking about how Mochongua was going to go through but wouldn't have it easy against Devi. The bias is obvious.
> 
> @ranjeet http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand



You knw what buddy....Pakistan is ranked below an unknown country named 'Kiribati' with a population of 1 lakh...LMAO...just 1 lakh...and how many are u...almost 19 crores ? thodi sharam hai to chup raho. Bakwaas karke khud hi ki beizzati karwane mein koi samajhdari nai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand



Did you add your population too ??


I guess with 6 times your population we have 17 times your medal count.


----------



## Echo_419

W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand



Pakistan raked below Kiribati,yes there is a country like that.Thodhi Sharam Karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian women 4 X 400 mtrs team makes to the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand


And you are an elite member...lol
Pak-----200million ------ 3 medals,
IND----1220million------48medals !
Do the maths 



ranjeet said:


> Indian women 4 X 400 mtrs team makes to the final.


No India came 5 in their Heat with 3:33.67


----------



## ranjeet

Seema Punia jumps to second spot in women discus throw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

England ,nigeria and canada are the once to qualify frm our heat i guess


----------



## Foot12

W.11 said:


> 1.4 billion people couldn't beat scotland, newzealand


Pakistan has less medals than Kiribati.


----------



## W.11

Nova2 said:


> And you are an elite member...lol
> Pak-----200million ------ 3 medals,
> IND----1220million------48medals !
> Do the maths
> 
> 
> No India came 5 in their Heat with 3:33.67



pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising


----------



## ranjeet

Nova2 said:


> No India came 5 in their Heat with 3:33.67


Nope they qualified for the finals .. check again.


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> Seema Punia jumps to second spot in women discus throw.


Have a look at Dani....she threw 64.88 more then Vikas gawda 63.64

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

SURYA-1 said:


> Did you add your population too ??
> 
> 
> I guess with 6 times your population we have 17 times your medal count.



8 times not 6 do the math please dear


----------



## ranjeet

W.11 said:


> pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising


take you butthurt somewhere else maybe to Palestinian thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Punia race for silver. .


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> Punia race for silver. .


different Punia though


----------



## agamdilawari

So it will be Silver for Seema Punia...how did Krishna Poonia fared ?


----------



## ranjeet

Seema Punia wins silver for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

India Men 4x400m Relay abt to start


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> So it will be Silver for Seema Punia...how did Krishna Poonia fared ?


she was 5th I guess.


----------



## Echo_419

W.11 said:


> pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising



ahh the good old war Excuse


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> different Punia though


yes... S punia ...


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> take you butthurt somewhere else maybe to Palestinian thread.



Go easy on him man he is fighting a war

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## agamdilawari

India will end at 4th perhaps.


----------



## Foot12

Echo_419 said:


> Go easy on him man he is fighting a war


You are hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Devndro's semi final bout is on.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

W.11 said:


> pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising


Back in 1998 when Pakistan was NOT fighting a war, it got 1 bronze medal in total against 25 (7+10+8) by India. Your record during war has actually become better .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

W.11 said:


> pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising


That sounds as excuse.....fact of the matter is tht neither of those countries hv taken the sports seriously.....its jus been few years since since Indian govt had cared to look at issues related to sports in India.
And btw it is India's worst performance in 14 years since 2002 where we won....
30----gold
22-----silver
17------bronze
69 ------total 
IND----
1998------25 medals
1994-------24 medals
1990------32 medals
better support both the nations like other sane Indain and Pakistanis are doing in this thread n stop acting as a troll


----------



## agamdilawari

Devendra's bout about to start...Chak De Fatte


----------



## danger007

Devendro bout now...


----------



## W.11

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Back in 1998 when Pakistan was NOT fighting a war, it got 1 bronze medal in total against 25 (7+10+8) by India. Your record during war has actually become better .



we have won 4 hockey world cups, india what? 1 hockey world



agamdilawari said:


> Devendra's bout about to start...Chak De Fatte



abe sharam karo bharthion, its common wealth game, a former colonial games


----------



## ranjeet

Devndro's a beast ... taking the Welsh to the cleaners !!!


----------



## agamdilawari

"Some of the Indian boxers guilty of doing that regularly"...BC it can't get more biased than this


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

W.11 said:


> we have won 4 hockey world cups, india what? 1 hockey world


We have won more T50 and T20 cricket world cups. So? stay on topic .


----------



## ranjeet

devendro leading after 1st round.


----------



## Sinister

haath thoda hola rakh laishram bhai launda chota hai


----------



## agamdilawari

W.11 said:


> we have won 4 hockey world cups, india what? 1 hockey world



Count the Olympic Golds of India then...Pak stand nowhere der...duh !!





> abe sharam karo bharthion, its common wealth game, a former colonial games



Oopsie...then probably ur country has no shame and dignity left that it is participating there. Either u r ignorant or no ghairat left in ur nation. Take ur pick


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> "Some of the Indian boxers guilty to doing that"...BC it can't get more biased than this


one of the commentators sound like he is chocking on a d!ck ... 

Damn .. floored him !!!


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising



So called War ke pehle bhi kabhi kya ukhar liya tha Commonwealth mein ??



W.11 said:


> 8 times not 6 do the math please dear



Isn't you population 200 million ??


----------



## agamdilawari

He smacked him on the ground...hahahahah


----------



## danger007

Williams knocked down..


----------



## W.11

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> We have won more T50 and T20 cricket world cups. So? stay on topic .



the topic is sports isn't it?



SURYA-1 said:


> Isn't you population 200 million ??



sorry its not its 180 million



SURYA-1 said:


> So called War ke pehle bhi kabhi kya ukhar liya tha Commonwealth mein ??



colonial games hain, we don't take any interest


----------



## agamdilawari

The Indian is treating him like a kid...lmao


----------



## ranjeet

throw in the towel ... if you don't want the Welsh to get killed in the ring.


----------



## W.11

agamdilawari said:


> Count the Olympic Golds of India then...Pak stand nowhere der...duh !



but did india win more than 8 medals in olymics as india is 8 times pakistan


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

W.11 said:


> the topic is sports isn't it?


No. Its commonwealth games 2014


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> we have won 4 hockey world cups, india what? 1 hockey world



Isbaar toh worldcup ke liye qualify bhi nahi kar paye. 



> abe sharam karo bharthion, its common wealth game, a former colonial games



Toh tum kuy bhej rahe apni team waha , tum toh medals bhi nahi jitete hoh , tumhe toh aur jyda sharm aani chahiye.


----------



## W.11

SURYA-1 said:


> Toh tum kuy bhej rahe apni team waha , tum toh medals bhi nahi jitete hoh , tumhe toh aur jyda sharm aani chahiye.




itne pyar se bulaya tha jaate bhi nahi kya?


----------



## agamdilawari

W.11 said:


> but did india win more than 8 medals in olymics as india is 8 times pakistan



Why not apply same logic to Kirbati mate as I have stated above...u r almost 1900 times more in population than them...yet they are ahead of u in table...#facepalm


----------



## danger007

Devendro into finals ...


----------



## agamdilawari

And Devendra WINS






Jai Ho playing in background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

SURYA-1 said:


> So called War ke pehle bhi kabhi kya ukhar liya tha Commonwealth mein ??
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't you population 200 million ??


Don't feed the troll brother.....he vl forever remain ignorant no matter what u say.......jus enjoy the games


----------



## sachin10

8 gold go India.. Yahiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Devendro in finals ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Lol....and we win !!!!


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

i love this guy Devendro .. superb boxer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

W.11 said:


> colonial games hain, we don't take any interest


Yes, you also don't take any interest in Olympics and other sports because they somehow relate to colonial rule. Only games you take interest in are the British origin Field hockey and Cricket!

Besides your membership in commonwealth is also just for a show, without any 'interest', isn't it?


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> the topic is sports isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its not its 180 million


Hamari 1241 million hai toh 1241/180=6.8 . 8 times kaha se hui janab ??


> colonial games hain, we don't take any interest



But still participate and look for silly excuses after defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> i love this guy Devendro .. superb boxer.


Both brother and sister makes to the final, if anyone can win gold for India in boxing are either of these two.


----------



## W.11

Kloitra said:


> Yes, you also don't take any interest in Olympics and other sports because they somehow relate to colonial rule. Only games you take interest in are the British origin Field hockey and Cricket!
> 
> Besides your membership in commonwealth is also just for a show, without any 'interest', isn't it?



yes, thats why you will hardly see pakistanis cheering in this colonial games thread, pakistanis are now getting more interested in football than cricket, recent young pakistani footballers have won games in europe


----------



## kbd-raaf

Devendro will go up against Paddy Barnes whom he lost to in the 2012 Olympics 

A note; Laishram beat the Silver Medalist of the 2008 Olympics in 2012.


----------



## ranjeet

I read on the ticker that Jhakar won the Gold, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## W.11

SURYA-1 said:


> Hamari 1241 million hai toh 1241/180=6.8 . 8 times kaha se hui janab ??
> 
> 
> But still participate and look for silly excuses after defeat.



sorry its 160 million not 180 million


----------



## danger007

W.11 said:


> itne pyar se bulaya tha jaate bhi nahi kya?


if I am in your place I wouldn't even step in the thread to comment like this.... you are talking like Pakistan rocking in CWG. . not even 1 gold medal...



W.11 said:


> sorry its 160 million not 180 million


lol it is 180 millions... Genius. ..


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> itne pyar se bulaya tha jaate bhi nahi kya?




Kaha hai invitation card ?? 

Just ditch the commonwealth like few other countries did instead of talking shit .But you dearly need the dole outs by UK.


----------



## Kloitra

ranjeet said:


> I read on the ticker that Jhakar won the Gold, can anyone confirm that?


Geetika Jakhar won a silver, if it was her you were asking about.


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Both brother and sister makes to the final, if anyone can win gold for India in boxing are either of these two.


Hope both of them can get gold..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

danger007 said:


> if I am in your place I wouldn't even step in the thread to comment like this.... you are talking like Pakistan rocking in CWG. . not even 1 gold medal...



if i was an indian i would instead drown in a glass of water


----------



## Nitin Goyal

ranjeet said:


> I read on the ticker that Jhakar won the Gold, can anyone confirm that?



who is jhakar ? in which game ?


----------



## W.11

SURYA-1 said:


> Kaha hai invitation card ??
> 
> Just ditch the commonwealth like few other countries did instead of talking shit .But you dearly need the dole outs by UK.



to app bin bulaye chale gye the common wealth games attend kerne


----------



## danger007

W.11 said:


> if i was an indian i would instead drown in a glass of water


lame excuse....lol search for sand to hide head..


----------



## W.11

danger007 said:


> lame excuse....lol search for sand to hide head..



sand is used for hiding heads?


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> Nope they qualified for the finals .. check again.


Ranjit bhai i have rechecked it India did not qualify for the finals.....
JAM ,AUS ,TTO ,ENG ,NGR ,CAN 
are the once to qualify for the finals.
tis is wt CWG official website says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

W.11 said:


> sand is used for hiding heads?


For some, who prefer not see what is wrong with them.


----------



## ranjeet

Kloitra said:


> Geetika Jakhar won a silver, if it was her you were asking about.


I guess, getting a bit more optimistic after couple of drinks I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Kloitra said:


> For some, who prefer not see what is wrong with them.



then i suggest you to do sand therapy


----------



## agamdilawari

Guys what we have here is an irritated despo whose nation's sportsmen are not capable enough to get a single Olympic medal. So rather than making fun of him try to understand his problem and sympathize with him as much as u can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm really quite looking forward to the Asian Games later this year.


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> sorry its 160 million not 180 million



It's 180 .

Pakistan Population 2013 | World Population Statistics


----------



## ranjeet

Nova2 said:


> Ranjit bhai i have rechecked it India did not qualify for the finals.....
> JAM ,AUS ,TTO ,ENG ,NEG ,CAN
> are the once to qualify for the finals.
> tis is wt CWG official website says


I read it on TOI ... 
*Athletics --* India's 4X400m women's relay team qualifies for finals as second fastest loser


----------



## W.11

SURYA-1 said:


> It's 180 .
> 
> Pakistan Population 2013 | World Population Statistics



wrong there is no consensus in pakistan


----------



## Kloitra

W.11 said:


> then i suggest you to do sand therapy


This is precisely the kind of statement the one trying to hide in sand would give!


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm really quite looking forward to the Asian Games later this year.


that would be real test for our wrestlers. Sushil Kumar lost to Japanese in the finals.


----------



## W.11

Kloitra said:


> This is precisely the kind of statement the one trying to hide in sand would give!



i don't hide in sand, i have made sand sculptures


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> I read it on TOI ...
> *Athletics --* India's 4X400m women's relay team qualifies for finals as second fastest loser



Sad state of affairs...our team won Gold last time 



ranjeet said:


> that would be real test for our wrestlers. Sushil Kumar lost to Japanese in the finals.



That was the Olympics ur talking abt


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> to app bin bulaye chale gye the common wealth games attend kerne




Nahi hamnei toh 2010 mein host kiya tha , isliye hum as a guest gaye . Aap ne kabhi host kiya hai ya koi plan wlan hai kabhi future mein karne ka.


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> Guys what we have here is an irritated despo whose nation's sportsmen are not capable enough to get a single Olympic medal. So rather than making fun of him try to understand his problem and sympathize with him as much as u can.


There are few serious sports enthusiast from across the border, lets not drag them due to some troll here.



agamdilawari said:


> That was the Olympics ur talking abt


Doesn't Japan compete in Asian games?



agamdilawari said:


> Sad state of affairs...our team won Gold last time


They failed the dope test if am not wrong.


----------



## danger007

W.11 said:


> sand is used for hiding heads?


no wonder... you need education... 


180 million =3 medals
1200 m=49+ we have assured medals for sure.. at least 10 more... move away don't troll.. learn manners first ...@Webmaster @Oscar please take care of this guy..


----------



## Kloitra

ranjeet said:


> I read it on TOI ...
> *Athletics --* India's 4X400m women's relay team qualifies for finals as second fastest loser



Glasgow 2014 - Women's 4 x 400m Relay Final
You are right, they would participate in final tomorrow.



W.11 said:


> i don't hide in sand, i have made sand sculptures


Good luck with that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

danger007 said:


> no wonder... you need education...
> 
> 
> 180 million =3 medals
> 1200 m=49+ we have assured medals for sure.. at least 10 more... move away don't troll.. learn manners first ...@Webmaster @Oscar please take care of this guy..



even if you win 10 more whats it worth from colonial games


----------



## danger007

SURYA-1 said:


> Census hota hai mullah ji consensus nahi.


i don't know when did he counted them.. He said there is no census in Pak. . still he claims some figure... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> There are few serious sports enthusiast from across the border, lets not drag them due to some troll here.



I knw...but some idiots should be replied in their own language.




> Doesn't Japan compete in Asian games?


Yes they do..I was just about the incident when the Japanese defeated Sushil...that was the Olympics




> They failed the dope test if am not wrong.



They failed the dope test in Asian Games after winning the finals. Even I myt be wrong on this one


----------



## ranjeet

@Indischer @Sinister 
J Chinappa.Depika's Squash women doubles match is up next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

SURYA-1 said:


> Census hota hai mullah ji consensus nahi.



ram ji mistakes happen by humans


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> I read it on TOI ...
> *Athletics --* India's 4X400m women's relay team qualifies for finals as second fastest loser


Looks like he hit a pole while writing the article.....pechle bar ke news is bar bhi chap diya bonehead !
they are only good at copy n paste,
Sad news is we lost it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

danger007 said:


> i don't know when did he counted them.. He said there is no census in Pak. . still he claims some figure... lol



its an estimate just like 180 million


----------



## danger007

W.11 said:


> even if you win 10 more whats it worth from colonial games


then why pakistan participating lol...


----------



## ranjeet

Nova2 said:


> Looks like he hit a pole while writing the article.....pechle bar ke news is bar bhi chap diya bonehead !
> they are only good at copy n paste,
> Sad news is we lost it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> @Indischer @Sinister
> J Chinappa.Depika's Squash women doubles match is up next.



Thanks Ranjeetay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

danger007 said:


> then why pakistan participating lol...



i already told pakistan is participating because it was invited


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> @Indischer @Sinister
> J Chinappa.Depika's Squash women doubles match is up next.


Deepika is mine... panga mat le...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Nova2 said:


> Looks like he hit a pole while writing the article.....pechle bar ke news is bar bhi chap diya bonehead !
> they are only good at copy n paste,
> Sad news is we lost it



It is on CWG site, 4x400m women's team is up tomorrow:
Glasgow 2014 - Women's 4 x 400m Relay Final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*Badminton *-- India's RMV Gurusaidutt beats Chong Wei Feng of Malaysia 21-15, 8-21, 21-17 to enter the semis in the men's singles event

*Badminton *-- India's Jwala Gutta/Ashwini Ponnappa beat Sri Lanka's Achini Rathnasir/Upuli Weerasinghe 21-10, 21-9 in the women's doubles quarterfinal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

W.11 said:


> ram ji mistakes happen by humans



Mistake aur semi-literacy mein bara fark hai.


----------



## ranjeet

Kloitra said:


> It is on CWG site, 4x400m women's team is up tomorrow:
> Glasgow 2014 - Women's 4 x 400m Relay Final





Nova2 said:


> Looks like he hit a pole while writing the article.....pechle bar ke news is bar bhi chap diya bonehead !
> they are only good at copy n paste,
> Sad news is we lost it


@Nova2 Tu jhoot bolta hai mujhe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Jwala g... In doubles semi finals. .



W.11 said:


> i already told pakistan is participating because it was invited


but due to incompetence not winning medals... but we won ... that is why you are crying ...


----------



## agamdilawari

Women's doubles Squash going on...India vs Aussies


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Women's doubles Squash going on...India vs Aussies


it will be biased ... For sure... judge tilting lot..


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> Deepika is mine... panga mat le...








Vijender's about is up next ..


----------



## danger007

TT mens gold medal match next.. not Vijender's. . 2 bouts are thr....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

ranjeet said:


> Vijender's about is up next ..



I am confused with so many channels all showing different games. Any info on which channel they will show ? Ten Action ?



danger007 said:


> TT mens gold medal match next.. not Vijender's. . 2 bouts are thr....


Any idea which channel they will show ?


----------



## ranjeet

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> I am confused with so many channels all showing different games. Any info on which channel they will show ? Ten Action ?
> 
> 
> Any idea which channel they will show ?


boxing is on ten action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Laishram bout is on ten action ....
> @danger007  @JanjaWeed @Indischer


Brilliant boxing by Laishram. But he is going to have a tough one in the finals against Irishman Paddy Barnes, to whom he lost in the Q/F of London Olympics. fingers crossed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

women'd double team must be given Gold for just looking that damn cute.


----------



## danger007

JanjaWeed said:


> Brilliant boxing by Laishram. But he is going to have a tough one in the finals against Irishman Paddy Barnes, to whom he lost in the Q/F of London Olympics. fingers crossed...



But Devendro surely try to take revenge .. will not let go that easy..


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Brilliant boxing by Laishram. But he is going to have a tough one in the finals against Irishman Paddy Barnes, to whom he lost in the Q/F of London Olympics. fingers crossed...


Irish are to boxing what Canadians are to the wrestling. We need to break their dominance in that sport.


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> women'd double team must be given Gold for just looking that damn cute.


Deepika is mine. .. don't look at her..

ten sports showing gold medal TT match..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> Deepika is mine. .. don't look at her..


doubles hai bhai ... itna bhi evil Baniya na bano !!!


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> doubles hai bhai ... itna bhi evil Baniya na bano !!!


don't look at her ... After two days you can.. lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Table Tennis men's double Gold match on.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Table Tennis men's double Gold match on.



Yeh kya qtiyapa hai! ek bhi site nahi mil rahi hai jisme indian ten sports broadcast ho raha hai....stuck with a boxing match between England and SA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Singapore has never won Men's double in table tennis, lets keep it that way only. GOLD for India .. Come on guys !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Next jhangra bout..


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Yeh kya qtiyapa hai! ek bhi site nahi mil rahi hai jisme indian ten sports broadcast ho raha hai....stuck with a boxing match between England and SA.


try ten sports .. you must be watching ten action.


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> Singapore has never won Men's double in table tennis, lets keep it that way only. GOLD for India .. Come on guys !!


India 10: 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

India leading 1-0 in sqaush women's double.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> try ten sports .. you must be watching ten action.


Nahi yaar. Ten sports hee dekh raha hoon...aur dono channels me same match broadcast ho raha hai.


----------



## kaykay

mere bhaiyo pls update karte raho as I can't watch TV right now @ranjeet @danger007


----------



## ranjeet

1-1 after two set in squash


----------



## danger007

India g 1 ...2
Sin game 0 ..7


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> mere bhaiyo pls update karte raho as I can't watch TV right now @ranjeet @danger007


Squash women's double ... 1-1 
Table tennis men's double India leading 1-0 
Boxing match coming up next.


----------



## danger007

TT we got 3 sing 9..


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Nahi yaar. Ten sports hee dekh raha hoon...aur dono channels me same match broadcast ho raha hai.


maybe they are showing UK matches as it is Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

5 ...9

game point to Singapore.. 6-10

1-1


----------



## kaykay

ranjeet said:


> Squash women's double ... 1-1
> Table tennis men's double India leading 1-0
> Boxing match coming up next.


thanks man. kitne gold key chances hai aaj?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> thanks man. kitne gold key chances hai aaj?


Table Tennis looks good for us tonight. Seema Punia missed out on Gold in women discus throw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> maybe they are showing UK matches as it is Europe


Ho sakta hai....but I used to watch cricket regularly on ten sports from a site and believed it was the Indian channel...the ads were Indian as well. surprised at finding out that it isn't the same as the one broadcast in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Jangra bout now... later Vijender bout..


----------



## ranjeet

Jangra's boxing match is up .. against NIR ... come on let us witness some biased judging here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 888jamie888

Use some kind of proxy to get onto the BBC website, showing every event.


----------



## agamdilawari

Among all these...a gr8 game of squash still going on India v Aus.

1-1 in two sets...India leading 3rd set 6-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

jangra short behind Irishman ..


----------



## ranjeet

That was right on the jaw .. but commentator says that doesn't had any affect on the other boxer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

888jamie888 said:


> Use some kind of proxy to get onto the BBC website, showing every event.


I'll be in trouble if I use proxy....kinda illegal here.


----------



## kbd-raaf

I don't have much hope in boxing. The judges are not necessarily unbiased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Extremely close boxing bout


----------



## danger007

Irishman leading in second round too.


----------



## agamdilawari

India women's double squash team through to the FINALS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

India wins the women's double squash match.

Jangra wins the match

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Commentators accusing Jangra of cheating. Apparently someone in the crowd is giving them the score.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

jangra is in final ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Jangra WON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Holy Mary and Poppins ... we won against NIR !!!


----------



## danger007

Next Vijender bout...stay tuned. .


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> I'll be in trouble if I use proxy....kinda illegal here.


wat is an Indian without a wee bit of trouble hanging on his head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

But we are lag behind sing in TT. its 2-1..


----------



## agamdilawari

Sala someone needs to give a stick in rear of these commentators..they are still cribbing about the result


----------



## danger007

silver for India in TT.


----------



## ranjeet

India settles for Silver in table tennis.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

danger007 said:


> silver for India in TT.



match is not finished


----------



## agamdilawari

And here comes our hero...VIJENDER SINGH. BC where else would u see a boxer doing movies and professional boxing side by side


----------



## ranjeet

Nitin Goyal said:


> match is not finished


yes it is ... Singapore won.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

It is best of 7


----------



## danger007

Another Ind vs Nir boxing bout now..


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> And here comes our hero...VIJENDER SINGH. BC where else would u see a boxer doing movies and professional boxing side by side


He is going to lose ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> India settles for Silver in table tennis.



Faak...feel bad for Sharat Kamal. That guy for his talent deserved that thoroughly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> wat is an Indian without a wee bit of trouble hanging on his head



I could take some panga against our Police but I dare not mess with _die Polizei_ !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> I could take some panga against our Police but I dare not mess with _die Polizei_ !


100 200 mein nahi maante kya? oh shit wahan ke 100 200 yahan phad dege 

Finally commentators are warming up to the Indians !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

51 medals for India until now..


----------



## ranjeet

Nitin Goyal said:


> It is best of 7


They won bro ... it's confirmed.



danger007 said:


> 51 medals for India until now..


It's impressive, had few of the judgments went our way ... we would have had more golds.


----------



## agamdilawari

how did 1st round ended ? who was ahead ? @ranjeet


----------



## ranjeet

Irishmen looks a bit intimidated by Vijender


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> 100 200 mein nahi maante kya? oh shit wahan ke 100 200 yahan phad dege
> 
> Finally commentators are warming up to the Indians !!!



100-200 pe maan ne wale hote toh aaj Germany aur India me koi farak na rehta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Vijender leading in second round..


----------



## agamdilawari

Vijender ahead after 2nd round


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> how did 1st round ended ? who was ahead ? @ranjeet


Vijender is leading in both the rounds. Irishmen looks so intimidated that judges are finding it hard to be biased 

4 boxers in the final for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Vijender won ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

And the Indian superstar in through to the finals


----------



## ranjeet

Vijender looks hungry for glory after his movie flopped at box office

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Both Irishman kicked out in row... lol


----------



## zootinali

we won too many silvers .. koi kuch Gold dila de

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

ranjeet said:


> Vijender is leading in both the rounds. Irishmen looks so intimidated that judges are finding it hard to be biased
> 
> 4 boxers in the final for India.



So count must be 5 now bro ?


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> So count must be 5 now bro ?


nah I included him .. P Rani bowed out of the final earlier today.



zootinali said:


> we won too many silvers .. koi kuch Gold dila de


2 golds look assured from our NE brother sister duo. laishram's look hungry for Gold. Plus the way I have seen both Jangra's and Vijender's bout ... we can count 3 gold from the boxing at minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> nah I included him .. P Rani bowed out of the final earlier today.


actually Rani might be won.. because of unfair and unclear decision by referee .. she lost ..


----------



## ranjeet

danger007 said:


> actually Rani might be won.. because of unfair and unclear decision by referee .. she lost ..


yeah she was the one who threw and landed more punches. It's a shame she lost though.


----------



## agamdilawari

@ranjeet India is indeed in finals of Women's 4 x 400 relay on basis of faster losers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

agamdilawari said:


> @ranjeet India is indeed in finals of Women's 4 x 400 relay on basis of faster losers


Yeah I know @Nova2 was fcuking around with me.


----------



## danger007

Tomorrow we gonna face 2 eng 1 Irishman in boxing. .


----------



## ranjeet

Lets end the day high on some bhangra tunes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Toough job ahead for Debendro in the final. Paddy Barnes is experienced and beat Devendro in Olympic QF in 2012. But, Devendro was just a teenager then. Now, he looks more matured. Hope he will take his revenge. Sorry for Shiva Thapa. He also got unfair judgement.

But, I wonder what happened with guys like Bikash Kishan, Suranjoy Singh etc.


----------



## arp2041

sab said:


> Toough job ahead for Debendro in the final. Paddy Barnes is experienced and beat Devendro in Olympic QF in 2012. But, Devendro was just a teenager then. Now, he looks more matured. Hope he will take his revenge. Sorry for Shiva Thapa. He also got unfair judgement.
> 
> But, I wonder what happened with guys like Bikash Kishan, Suranjoy Singh etc.



Hey long time mate..........u visit here Occasionally i guess.....maybe once in every 4 years just like CWG 

Remember we had similar thread for Olympics '12.

thinking of recycling it for 2016


----------



## waz

Vijender boxed great, even though he was he hot favourite. Laishram did well against Donnelly, stuck and moved fast, aware of the power of the Irishman. 

Does anyone else have the tendency to laugh and imagine in their minds the Sardar jee coach swearing in Punjabi, telling his boxers to break them?








"Han Vajinder gal son, mar mar inho ********".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> nah I included him .. P Rani bowed out of the final earlier today.
> 
> 
> 2 golds look assured from our NE brother sister duo. laishram's look hungry for Gold. Plus the way I have seen both Jangra's and Vijender's bout ... we can count 3 gold from the boxing at minimum.



The Englishman who'll take on Vijender tomorrow looks terrific as well....steamrolled his opponent in the semis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

ranjeet said:


> yeah she was the one who threw and landed more punches. It's a shame she lost though.


actually she should get more points ... Other boxer was quite passive ... just few punches landed and some of them didn't delivered with proper power... We can't count every punch landed on face without force .. Rani punches delivered with proper energy. . it was fully biased decision..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

arp2041 said:


> Hey long time mate..........u visit here Occasionally i guess.....maybe once in every 4 years just like CWG
> 
> Remember we had similar thread for Olympics '12.
> 
> thinking of recycling it for 2016


 Nice to see you again mate. Last time we also on boxing. Hope this time luck will favour us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Indischer said:


> The Englishman who'll take on Vijender tomorrow looks terrific as well....steamrolled his opponent in the semis.


yes I seen his bout... but unlike the Irishman in Vijender bout... His opponent... lacks techniques. .


----------



## JanjaWeed

danger007 said:


> But Devendro surely try to take revenge .. will not let go that easy..





ranjeet said:


> Irish are to boxing what Canadians are to the wrestling. We need to break their dominance in that sport.


True.. Devendra looks awesome this time around. I was listening to local boxing experts here on TV. They reckon he would make a very good professional boxer, should he choose to go that way. Unfortunately Indian or for that matter any of the Asian boxers don't get opportunity to make Boxing as their career profession due lack of support or lack of investment in the boxer by the promoters. I wish someone like Frank Warren sees his fight & picks him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

danger007 said:


> yes I seen his bout... but unlike the Irishman in Vijender bout... His opponent... lacks techniques. .



I thought the Englishman had excellent technique as well....had a much more closed stance in comparison to Vijender, and a much powerful hook as a result.....evaded blows quite well too.


----------



## danger007

JanjaWeed said:


> True.. Devendra looks awesome this time around. I was listening to local boxing experts here on TV. They reckon he would make a very good professional boxer, should he choose to go that way. Unfortunately Indian or for that matter any of the Asian boxers don't get opportunity to make Boxing as their career profession due lack of support or lack of investment in the boxer by the promoters. I wish someone like Frank Warren sees his fight & picks him!


Now they will get chance for sure .. but I'm worried about the decisions of judges.. it is still unclear to me how they are giving points..


----------



## ranjeet

waz said:


> Vijender boxed great, even though he was he hot favourite. Laishram did well against Donnelly, stuck and moved fast, aware of the power of the Irishman.
> 
> Does anyone else have the tendency to laugh and imagine in their minds the Sardar jee coach swearing in Punjabi, telling his boxers to break them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Han Vajinder gal son, mar mar inho ********".


Dat's desi coaches for you man  
I remember In Olympics during Yogehwer's bronze medal fight against NK wrestler his coach was more vocal. ghuma de ghuma de gair de saale ko .. had he rofl.



JanjaWeed said:


> True.. Devendra looks awesome this time around. I was listening to local boxing experts here on TV. They reckon he would make a very good professional boxer, should he choose to go that way. Unfortunately Indian or for that matter any of the Asian boxers don't get opportunity to make Boxing as their career profession due lack of support or lack of investment in the boxer by the promoters. I wish someone like Frank Warren sees his fight & picks him!


Devendro is in army, so let's hope they support him all the way. He looks really promising and doesn't seem to hesitate to take the fight to the opponent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Guys, we've crossed the 50 medal mark. 51 medals as of now. Ardh-shatak sabko badhai ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Indischer said:


> I thought the Englishman had excellent technique as well....had a much mor closed stance in comparison to Vijender, and a much powerful hook as a result.....evaded blows quite well too.


i watched his bout as well.. His opponent lacks of energy ... and techniques. . He committed suicidal moves repeatedly .. tried for blind shots.. I hope you seen how he was knocked down.. He unguarded his face...For 3 powerful punches he is been knocked down. .. I can say tuff fight .. but Vijender is favourite. .. unless he commit wrong moves and biased decisions by judges..


----------



## Indischer

danger007 said:


> i watched his bout as well.. His opponent lacks of energy ... and techniques. . He committed suicidal moves repeatedly .. tried for blind shots.. I hope you seen how he was knocked down.. He unguarded his face...For 3 powerful punches he is been knocked down. .. I can say tuff fight .. but Vijender is favourite. .. unless he commit wrong moves and biased decisions by judges..


Let's hope for the best tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*Athletics* -- India's Arpinder Singh qualifies for the finals after leaping a distance of 16.51m in the Men's Triple Jump Qualification Round

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

danger007 said:


> Now they will get chance for sure .. but I'm worried about the decisions of judges.. it is still unclear to me how they are giving points..


It's quite blatant.. be it boxing, wrestling or any other competition.,, Judges are quite biased towards home nation athletes (England, Scotland, Wales & Northern Ireland) & a bit of soft corner for Canadians & Australians. Even local media & TV channels are providing air times to athletes from only these Countries.. & the events they are participating in!


----------



## danger007

Indischer said:


> Let's hope for the best tomorrow.


have you seen Vijender quarter finals bout... He just unguarded his face let his opponent throw punches and then he attacked... now he changed his style in semi final. .. they will watch every move of his opponents lot times before they come into arena... Vijender got required power and he is energetic and he applies better techniques. . so it will be tuff call for English than Vijender. .



JanjaWeed said:


> It's quite blatant.. be it boxing, wrestling or any other competition.,, Judges are quite biased towards home nation athletes (England, Scotland, Wales & Northern Ireland) & a bit of soft corner for Canadians & Australians. Even local media & TV channels are providing air times to athletes from these Countries.. & the events they are participating in!


not quite a lot... they committed plenty biased acts even in squash today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

W.11 said:


> pakistan is fighting a war, but 1.2 billion people living in peace and not winning more than scotland, newzealand is surprising




I wish Pakistan may come out of of state of war and progress. best wishes.



W.11 said:


> sorry its 160 million not 180 million


Are bhai Jitna kam karna hai ek bar main karona. Bechara kitni bar division karaega.


----------



## TejasMk3

I slept off last night, but managed to watch the fights just before they got taken down from the website.

Devendro Singh, The way he moves and the power of his fists is seriously awesome, I loved the way he dodged and countered, was so good to watch. His finals is against the guy he lost to in in the olympics, but I think Devo has improved since then, and will want revenge!

Devi again was very nice, her opponent kept hugging here every 5 seconds , I thought the match be stopped by the referee or a ko might happen, but she managed to stay alive to the end.
Should be a fun finals, it seems the Aussie person is equally brutal.

The way things were going in the Jangra match I thought it end up like a replay of the Pinki match, but luckily he made it through, (I feel Pinki shouldve aswell.)

Vijendar singh, just played better and won!

I am still apprehensive due to the nature of the game (judging etc) but Lets hope for the best!

Also some gold medals in the badminton courts and TT would be nice!


----------



## TejasMk3

Sushil Kumar is married I think, so the canadian girl should look elsewhere :p

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

TejasMk3 said:


> Sushil Kumar is married I think, so the canadian girl should look elsewhere :p


haha nice pic..


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> @Nova2 Tu jhoot bolta hai mujhe


Nahi bhai jhoot nahi bola tha....
India came 5th in its Heat.....
Glasgow 2014 - Women's 4 x 400m Relay Round 1 - Heat 2

i thought only 6 teams get to go through to the finals (top 3 from each heat) thankfully i was wrong cos 8 teams qualify for the finals  , bt TOI was still wrong cos Ind was the slowest wid (3:33.67) and nt the second fastest 
@Kloitra Indias ranking in heat 2 confused me bro ,anyways thanks for clearing the doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Games to watch out for today :
Athletics:

Men's triple jump final(A.arpinder sing) @ 12am IST

Men's Javelin throw final (R.khaira & V.kasana) @ 12:15 am IST

Women's 4x400m relay final @12:30 am IST
@ranjit 

Badminton:

Men's single semi-final
K.parupalli Vs R.ouseph @ 2:30pm IST

women's single semi-final
P.V sindhu Vs Li @ 2:30pm IST

Men's singles semi-final 

gurusaidutt Vs dong @3:30 IST

Women's doubles semi-final

IND Vs Malaysia @4:30 IST 

Boxing:
~Women's light finals
L.devi Vs watts, @6:45 pm IST

~Men's light fly final bout
D.laishram Vs P.barnes @7:15pm IST

~Men's fly final bout 
waseem(PAK) Vs moloney(AUS) @ 7:15 PST
@AUz 

~Men's welter final bout
Fitzgerald Vs M.jhangra @ 11:45 pm IST

~Men's midle final bout
V.Vijendra Vs A.flower @ 12:15 am IST

Hockey:

~Men's semi-final match
India Vs New Zealand @ 4:45pm IST

Squash:

~Women's doubles final 
India Vs England @ 8:00 pm IST

Table Tennis:

~Men's singles semi-final
S.K.achanta Vs J.zhan @3:30pm IST

hope i hadn't missed any more games

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foot12

The victory of India Hockey Team against South Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

Kashyap's S/F game going on against England in Badminton. Cmmon


----------



## danger007

These commentators sucks.. any body watching kasyap rally ...


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Games to watch out for today :
> Athletics:
> 
> Men's triple jump final(A.arpinder sing) @ 12am IST
> 
> Men's Javelin throw final (R.khaira & V.kasana) @ 12:15 am IST
> 
> Women's 4x400m relay final @12:30 am IST
> @ranjit
> 
> Badminton:
> 
> Men's single semi-final
> K.parupalli Vs R.ouseph @ 2:30pm IST
> 
> women's single semi-final
> P.V sindhu Vs Li @ 2:30pm IST
> 
> Men's singles semi-final
> 
> gurusaidutt Vs dong @3:30 IST
> 
> Women's doubles semi-final
> 
> IND Vs Malaysia @4:30 IST
> 
> Boxing:
> ~Women's light finals
> L.devi Vs watts, @6:45 pm IST
> 
> ~Men's light fly final bout
> D.laishram Vs P.barnes @7:15pm IST
> 
> ~Men's fly final bout
> waseem(PAK) Vs moloney(AUS) @ 7:15 PST
> @AUz
> 
> ~Men's welter final bout
> Fitzgerald Vs M.jhangra @ 11:45 pm IST
> 
> ~Men's midle final bout
> V.Vijendra Vs A.flower @ 12:15 am IST
> 
> Hockey:
> 
> ~Men's semi-final match
> India Vs New Zealand @ 4:45pm IST
> 
> Squash:
> 
> ~Women's doubles final
> India Vs England @ 8:00 pm IST
> 
> Table Tennis:
> 
> ~Men's singles semi-final
> S.K.achanta Vs J.zhan @3:30pm IST
> 
> hope i hadn't missed any more games


Yes power lifting ... Indian women is there...


----------



## Nova2

Oh crap poor guy is 1gmae downa gainst ouseph....
and is leading 15-12 in the 2 round 
he scored 4 in a row after trailing 1-4 ......i hope he wins it  


danger007 said:


> Yes power lifting ... Indian women is there...


Well there's no mention of it on the cwg website though......bt still i sould be happy even if v vl win even a single medal cos the nigerian's won all the medals last time around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

where to find live streaming.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

xTra said:


> where to find live streaming.


dittotv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

tight match between kashyap and English player. 1-1 for both while 3rd round just started


----------



## Nova2

OMG ouseph come hard in the third round he leads 3-0....
Parupalli has made a come back and trails 3-4


----------



## agamdilawari

Kashyap...wht a champ...what a save that was


----------



## kaykay

kashyap trails with 5-6


----------



## TejasMk3

That was awesome


----------



## kaykay

it's 6-6 now in third round. very close match

3 points in a row for kashyap. leading now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Oh crap poor guy is 1gmae downa gainst ouseph....
> and is leading 15-12 in the 2 round
> he scored 4 in a row after trailing 1-4 ......i hope he wins it
> 
> Well there's no mention of it on the cwg website though......bt still i sould be happy even if v vl win even a single medal cos the nigerian's won all the medals last time around


Yes Indian is in 3rd place right now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

If I am not wrong, Kashyap suffers from Asthma.


----------



## xTra

7-10 in our favour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Wow these two are giving away all they have got in the 3rd round.....
Duration of longest rally ----72 sec
No.of. Strokes in the longest rally ---- 51
Duration of avg. rally ---- 20 sec
i m loving it 

Meanwhile......parupalli leads 10-8 !


----------



## danger007

There is app in play store ... There two apps.. but choose green coloured .. fast and speedy updates every second..


----------



## danger007

Sindhu lost 1 game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> There is app in play store ... There two apps.. but choose green coloured .. fast and speedy updates every second..


We are here to give you updates anyways 
btw how butthurt are commentators right nw?? 

K.parupalli leads 13-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

15 - 10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> Sindhu lost 1 game...


She is not at her best in these games i guess


----------



## xTra

19-11

19-13


----------



## Nova2

Parupalli leads 19-14
Sindhu lead 11-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

20-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

kashyap odd about to win.


----------



## agamdilawari

Kashyap is in Final...or is it ..NO


----------



## Nova2

Parupalli leads 20-16
Sindhu lead 12-10


----------



## xTra

Not Yet


----------



## agamdilawari

20-16...cmmon close it

20-17....oh many...don't let it get ugly


----------



## TejasMk3

What the hell


----------



## agamdilawari

20-18...unbelievable game


----------



## Choppers

Finally


----------



## agamdilawari

WON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

20-18


----------



## danger007

He won..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

YES


----------



## TejasMk3

Finally yesss


----------



## Nova2

Parupalli winsss    

Back to the womens semi final game....... Sindhu lead 17-15


----------



## agamdilawari

Any streaming links for Sindhu game ?


----------



## Nova2

Ohh damn i m gona eat my fingures of if it get a li'll more ugly....
Shindu lead 18-17

Damnnn 19 all


----------



## TejasMk3

*Weightlifting: India's Sakina Khatun wins the bronze medal in women's lightweight powerlift. Nigeria's Esther Oyema wins the gold and England's Natalie Blake takes the silver.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nitin Goyal

*Weightlifting: India's Sakina Khatun wins the bronze medal in women's lightweight powerlift. Nigeria's Esther Oyema wins the gold and England's Natalie Blake takes the silver.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Game point....20-19


----------



## danger007

We got bronze in women's power lifting. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Oh ****....she lost it 20-22 ,19-21


----------



## SRP

PV Sindhu lost


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Oh ****....she lost it 20-22 ,19-21


may be .. but after looking at scores ... she tried hard .. but it is not her day..

gurusai is in semi final .. match started ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> may be .. but after looking at scores ... she tried hard .. but it is not her day..


Yep she did giver best out there but it wasn't her day fr sure ,she ain't a player who would loose to a Canadian she had won many matches against the chinese....it was sad to see her loose today 



Gurusaidutt Vs dong match begins.....

V.dutt lead 9-5


----------



## agamdilawari

danger007 said:


> may be .. but after looking at scores ... she tried hard .. but it is not her day..
> 
> gurusai is in semi final .. match started ...



where...any links ?


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Yep she did giver best out there but it wasn't her day fr sure ,she ain't a player who would loose to a Canadian she had won many matches against the chinese....it was sad to see her loose today
> 
> 
> 
> Gurusaidutt Vs dong match begins.....
> 
> V.dutt lead 9-5


he is D wong not dong..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> he is D wong not dong..


Oops forgot to add ''.w'' in btween d & g 



danger007 said:


> he is D wong not dong..


Oops looks like i forgot to add ''.w'' in btween d & g


----------



## TejasMk3

15-11 to GS Dutt


----------



## Nova2

V.Gurusaidutt leads 16-13


----------



## TejasMk3

Win set 21-16


----------



## danger007

TejasMk3 said:


> 15-11 to GS Dutt





Nova2 said:


> Oops forgot to add ''.w'' in btween d & g
> 
> 
> Oops looks like i forgot to add ''.w'' in btween d & g


Dutt leading ... our athlete won bronze .. In power lifting (Para sports)... Salute to her ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Trail 3-4 in the second round



danger007 said:


> Dutt leading ... our athlete won bronze .. In power lifting (Para sports)... Salute to her ..


She did the unexpected  .......bt the nigerian was like a giant lifting 130+ in comparision with 88 kgs by the Indian


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Trail 3-4 in the second round
> 
> 
> She did the unexpected  .......bt the nigerian was like a giant lifting 130+ in comparision with 88 kgs by the Indian


there is difference between body weight.. These are para sports ... counter balance is hard for them.. unlike us.. Every ounce of body weight compensate the lifting weight ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Hockey:

NZ vs India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Dutt leading ... 18 -15


----------



## Nitin Goyal

19-16


----------



## danger007

Both Gold and silver will be India's ...If dutt make it up now..

19 -19


----------



## sab

from 19-17 lead Dutt lost the second game 19-21


----------



## agamdilawari

Guys where r u watching the Dutt game ? on any channel or streaming ?


----------



## danger007

weird Dutt lost 6 points in row..


----------



## TejasMk3

I'm watching on bbc through proxy


----------



## danger007

S. K achanta lost 2 games...


----------



## TejasMk3

No captain for India, suspended for 1 game


----------



## sab

4 boxers will be competing for Gold, onle already in final in badminton men- other playing the semi-final, women due will be fighting for a place in final,,,,,,,,,,,so medal tally is still going to swell for India


----------



## danger007

Dutt 5-1...


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> there is difference between body weight.. These are para sports ... counter balance is hard for them.. unlike us.. Every ounce of body weight compensate the lifting weight ..


Hmmm......yep she(khatun) won bronze in lightweight catogery(under 61kgs), the nigerian and the brit weighed almost same 48 & 51 kgs repectively , bt the indian woman was jus 40 she was the lightest , neverthless she made us proud wining the medal congrats to her


----------



## SRP

7-4 now


----------



## sab

if Dutt wins...India will have CWG gold after 32 years after Sayd Modi..


----------



## agamdilawari

TejasMk3 said:


> I'm watching on bbc through proxy



Link plz


----------



## danger007

No hopes in TT .. but our hopes live in Badminton. .


----------



## SRP

Achanta Sharath Kamal has lost the first 2 games 6-11 to Singapore's Jian Zhan in men's singles table tennis semis.


----------



## sab

NZL 1-0 India...within 2 minutes...


----------



## Nova2

sab said:


> from 19-17 lead Dutt lost the second game 19-21


From 19-16 bhai...
cant belive it tht he lost it 

Dutt leads 8-6


----------



## TejasMk3

agamdilawari said:


> Link plz


Glasgow 2014: Hockey - New Zealand v India - BBC Sport

Newzealand lead 1-0  but there is a lot of time.


----------



## danger007

sab said:


> NZL 1-0 India...within 2 minutes...


yes one goal to Kiwis. .. but it stupid decision by referee. . they can't give points to such goal..


----------



## Nova2

Sk achanta 3-0 down...... 1 all in the 4th round in the best of 7 !


----------



## danger007

ASK lost 3rd game too ..


----------



## Nova2

V.Dutt leads 11-8


----------



## sab

What's wrong with Dutt....again from a 11-8 lead , he is down 11-13....


----------



## danger007

wong leading now.. Dutt loosing his stability. . giving away his chances ..


----------



## sab

12-15 now


----------



## danger007

Dutt loosing now.. 12 -16

WTF.. 13 -17..

Dutt gone.. such a stupid .. from 19 -13 .. He down to 19-21... now in this game he is ahead of wong by 6 points .. now ..grrr


----------



## Nova2

Oh crap he is trailing 12-14 

Dutt losses the match....what a disaster


----------



## danger007

achanta lost ...0-4


----------



## sab

Dutt lost 15-21 the last game.....SO it is up to Kashyap to bring a gold after 32 years


----------



## Nova2

He lost it 15-21 after leading 8-12 wow  

He lost it 15-21 after leading 8-12 wow


----------



## danger007

What a looser .. He is 2 points away from the win ...In 2nd game.. In 3rd game he is 6 points ahead of Wang. .. still that idiot lost...

hockey 0-2...


----------



## sab

NZ-2 - 0 India.............despite piling up pressure India failed to make a break through while NZ earned a PC on counter attack and scored.

India was bit unfortunate...it was not a PC as seems from replay...


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm not one to pull out the victim card, but this is some blatantly biased refereeing.


----------



## agamdilawari

Women's double S/F abt to begin

Jwala is luking so heavy


----------



## Foot12

Damn. Hockey India fails again


----------



## agamdilawari

Penalty Stroke for India...yeah

2-1 in hockey

Women's doubles S/F..Indian pair leading by 5-2 in 1st set


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Penalty Stroke for India...yeah





agamdilawari said:


> Women's double S/F abt to begin
> 
> Jwala is luking so heavy


already started leading by 8-4.


----------



## TejasMk3

Goal phew!!


----------



## danger007

12 -5


----------



## agamdilawari

13-5


----------



## danger007

17-7 .. G jwala is big gal... not in height..lol

1 game to gals...


----------



## agamdilawari

Won the first set 21-7


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Won the first set 21-7


Now tailing behind...


----------



## Nova2

Woman duo leads 3-2 
Dutt wala miracle nahi hona chahiye is bar


----------



## kaykay

Nova2 said:


> Woman duo leads 3-2
> Dutt wala miracle nahi hona chahiye is bar


dutt lost kya?


----------



## agamdilawari

4-4 in 2nd set


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> 17-7 .. G jwala is big gal... not in height..lol
> 
> 1 game to gals...


 Even in height she's a big gal (5'10) loaded with deadly ammunitions


----------



## sab

Indian duo won the first game and leading 2nd game 11-7


----------



## Nova2

kaykay said:


> dutt lost kya?


Yep Dutt ke kahani in short....
he wins first round easily by 21-16
Leads the second round 19-14.....
And then comes the miracle ...
he looses the round 19-21 
He leads the third round 12-8 and then miracle luck stucks again.....
He looses the round 21-15.......
talk abt miracle's


----------



## sab

18-12 for India


----------



## danger007

16 -12 .. common chicks .. am with you..


----------



## agamdilawari

WOn it


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Even in height she's a big gal (5'10) loaded with deadly ammunitions


i seen her PVR in hyd ...and in phoenix shopping mall in pune... she is bomb....


----------



## Nova2

And the woman duo winsss 2-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

We won...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

BTW, Indian women pair is in the final of Squash also,,,

Indian pair in the badminton final...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Equalizer for India...2-2 against NZ


----------



## sab

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehh it is 2-2


----------



## TejasMk3

GOaaaal!!! 2-2 now!


----------



## danger007

2-2 in hockey... common dudes..


----------



## sab

Terrific skill by Ramandeep...........Go India Go


----------



## kbd-raaf

2-2 Ind-NZ


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> i seen her PVR in hyd ...and in phoenix shopping mall in pune... she is bomb....


I live in Hyd aswell and hv been to ISB a hundered times bt neva got to see her 
Jus let me know her location the next time you bump into her


----------



## OrionHunter

Nova2 said:


> Even in height she's a big gal (5'10) loaded with deadly ammunitions


Sexy! A roll in the hay would be heavenly!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

INDIA 3-2!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

From 0-2 to 3-2...Ye baat India B-)


----------



## TejasMk3

LEAAAD!!!!


3-2 YAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## sab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Ohh.....Bcccc......3-2 chake de India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

where is Pakistan Hockey Team?

3-3


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> I live in Hyd aswell and hv been to ISB a hundered times bt neva got to see her
> Jus let me know her location the next time you bump into her


lol.. you didn't seen her .. you never been to gopi chand academy ... she comes there...



Bobby said:


> where is Pakistan Hockey Team?
> 
> 3-3


3-2


----------



## Nova2

OrionHunter said:


> Sexy! A roll in the hay would be heavenly!!


mera no kab ayega


----------



## Bobby

danger007 said:


> lol.. you didn't seen her .. you never been to gopi chand academy ... she comes there...
> 
> 
> 3-2


Just checking ......


----------



## agamdilawari

Bad luck...it would have been 4-2


----------



## TejasMk3

Awwwwww....I thought that was 4th for sure! So close!!!


----------



## kbd-raaf

NZ got both their goals through referee favours :3 Brilliance by India to get their last.


----------



## danger007

Man I fed up with biased judgments by referees ...


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> lol.. you didn't seen her .. you never been to gopi chand academy ... she comes there...


I have never went inside the acadmey ,bt i m so unlucky that i have not seen any of'em even outside the acadmey


----------



## danger007

gutta jwala - Google Search


----------



## OrionHunter

Nova2 said:


> mera no kab ayega



Oh maaaaaan!  She's a bomb...But I just exploded!! Sheeesh!


----------



## sab

Aswini Poonappa is better of the Duo....She is one of the hardest smasher in the world....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> gutta jwala - Google Search


That's too much to handle we better get bac to our games 



OrionHunter said:


> Oh maaaaaan!  She's a bomb...But I just exploded!! Sheeesh!


Why explode so early there's a that was jus the trailer.....check out tis link an exlode if u wana to  


danger007 said:


> gutta jwala - Google Search


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> That's too much to handle we better get bac to our games


hopefully I can handle well.. but my first choice will be my squash girl. .


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> That's too much to handle we better get bac to our games
> 
> 
> Why explode so early there's a that was jus the trailer.....check out tis link an exlode if u wana to
> Google Image Result for http://www.images99.com/i99/05/124959/Jwala%20Gutta%20Looking%20Nice%20f2c.jpg



Bas karde bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

India is missing a lot of scoring opportunities...


----------



## agamdilawari

NZ have removed their GK for extra outfield player


----------



## kbd-raaf

NZ take their goalkeeper off LOL


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> Bas karde bhai


Haan khamakha ban wan ho jaunga uske chakar main......


----------



## kaykay

Nova2 said:


> Yep Dutt ke kahani in short....
> he wins first round easily by 21-16
> Leads the second round 19-14.....
> And then comes the miracle ...
> he looses the round 19-21
> He leads the third round 12-8 and then miracle luck stucks again.....
> He looses the round 21-15.......
> talk abt miracle's


sad


----------



## agamdilawari

Less than minute left...Cmmon india


----------



## danger007

OrionHunter said:


> Oh maaaaaan!  She's a bomb...But I just exploded!! Sheeesh!


Gunde Jaari Gallanthayyinde Songs - Ding Ding Din…:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

And India is in Finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

What come back. . We won..


----------



## TejasMk3

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Silver guaranteed!!!! Onto gold match!!!!1


----------



## kbd-raaf

India through to the finals against Australia.

From 2 goals down to win 3-2.

A rematch of the 2010 finals.


----------



## agamdilawari

kbd-raaf said:


> *A rematch of the 2010 finals.*



No...just no. No 0-8 this time. Have seen them losing the game live...can't see it again even on tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Indian into the finals .....yepieeee   

Revenge of the fallen-----India Vs Australia rematch of 2010


----------



## OrionHunter




----------



## TejasMk3

I guess next up will be boxing finals!


----------



## Nova2

Indian into the finals .....yepieeee   

Revenge of the fallen-----India Vs Australia rematch of 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Question......is Pak not participating in the hockey tourney?


----------



## indiatester

agamdilawari said:


> No...just no. No 0-8 this time. Have seen them losing the game live...can't see it again even on tv


You were the reason for India losing then. Ban @agamdilawari from TV for the hockey finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

indiatester said:


> You were the reason for India losing then. Ban @agamdilawari from TV for the hockey finals



I was with almost all Indian teams throughout the CWG. Was a volunteer in CWG village. Now what ? Award me Bharat Ratna for getting India 2nd position in CWG ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Devi now..



agamdilawari said:


> I was with almost all Indian teams throughout the CWG. Was a volunteer in CWG village. Now what ? Award me Bharat Ratna for getting India 2nd position in CWG ?


the guy who brings medal in Scotland skirt is you???

hey I am there in Glasgow few days ago.. came back to India ..

bout started ...


----------



## TejasMk3

The bell sounds here we go!


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> Question......is Pak not participating in the hockey tourney?


They missed the deadline to register for the games as their national team is in some kind of a dispute with the authorities in pak i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## TejasMk3

I think she did okay this round lets see.


----------



## agamdilawari

danger007 said:


> Devi now..
> 
> 
> the guy who brings medal in Scotland skirt is you???
> 
> hey I am there in Glasgow few days ago.. came back to India ..
> 
> bout started ...



Am talking about Delhi 2010


----------



## danger007

1st round devi leads ..


----------



## TejasMk3

No scores?
Okay maybe I missed it. Lady says Devi came on top.


----------



## Nova2

Devi seems to be doing well......hope she gets a Goooold


----------



## danger007

Devi lags in second round


----------



## TejasMk3

I think second round will be with the other way.


----------



## danger007

equal scores


----------



## danger007

Devi on back foot...


----------



## agamdilawari

Aussie gonna win..duhh


----------



## TejasMk3

Devi seems a bit tired compared to the other lady.


----------



## agamdilawari

Devi began 4th round postively


----------



## danger007

Devi looses ..


----------



## agamdilawari

Another Silver


----------



## kaykay

Australian boxer deserved the gold


----------



## TejasMk3

That was a hard fight, well fought, I felt it was the right decision.


----------



## danger007

TejasMk3 said:


> That was a hard fight, well fought, I felt it was the right decision.


Devi wasted lot energy in 1st round. . that is why she looses..


----------



## Foot12

Yeah, Hockey India has won and has reached the final


----------



## danger007

Next devendro bout..


----------



## agamdilawari

Waiting for Chota Tyson bout


----------



## Nova2

Hold your seat tight guys....... 3 more silvers to come


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> Hold your seat tight guys....... 3 more silvers to come


 

Wai u say laike dat?


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Hold your seat tight guys....... 3 more silvers to come


shut up yar.. hope for best..


----------



## Foot12

Foot12 said:


> Damn. Hockey India fails again


I always had faith in our Hockey team.


----------



## agamdilawari

Devendro...incredibly agile and quick.

They are really going hard against each other


----------



## danger007

Devendro on fire now..


----------



## TejasMk3

Really close.


----------



## agamdilawari

Sala commentator...wooaa man...can't get more biased than that.


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> shut up yar.. hope for best..


I am hoping all'em to win 



TejasMk3 said:


> Wai u say laike dat?


I have that inner feeling like we are not gona win any gold today......i would luv to proven wrong


----------



## danger007

WTF ... devendro lags ... scoring is worst..

cheating ...



TejasMk3 said:


> Really close.


it is cheating ... devendro scored better .. biased ..


----------



## kaykay

I sense some bias from judges here.


----------



## TejasMk3

I think one more silver


----------



## danger007

silver for sure...


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Devendro Good but not enough !


----------



## danger007

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> Devendro Good but not enough !


he is better in 2 rounds ..


----------



## agamdilawari

Damn...ab silver se nafrat ho gayi. Even bronze sounds better


----------



## danger007

fuc ..ki azzholes. .. cheated ... Devendro scored better ...

Why the hell they conduct sports .... b@$ tards. . so many biased decisions and rules..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

He should hv punched those mf judge's and asked them if it has any force or not to win the match


----------



## arp2041

There is lot of Racism in these games...........

Trust me, India would have won many more medals in Olympics & other events by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> He should hv punched those mf judge's and asked them if it has any force or not to win the match


total biased.. In squash and devendro bout.. He made perfect contact with proper energy ... really MF. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Diving:* India's Siddharth Pardeshi has qualified for the men's 10m Platform finals.


----------



## danger007

Smores said:


> Two more Indian boxers to come lads, no worries.


we are gonna see more biased results. .


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> total biased.. In squash and devendro bout.. He made perfect contact with proper energy ... really MF. ..


I just wana use all the good words that i had learnt till date in Telugu ,hindi ,,english n even marathi 



arp2041 said:


> There is lot of Racism in these games...........
> 
> Trust me, India would have won many more medals in Olympics & other events by now.


Lets hope the Asian games vl nt be this biased ......in MC angrezo ke dal olympics main nahi galti hai amreikio aur chinese ke samne.
Better nt to participate....i m


----------



## agamdilawari

@waz Where r u dude ? Pak boxer is fighting off an Aussie. Australian seems to have an upper hand though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

@AUz @civilianpakistani.......your guy waseem is in action and he looks to be loosing aswell against the Australian.
@danger007 @TejasMk3 wt abt the decisions in Pak Vs Aus match was it biased too??


----------



## Choppers

Biased decisions in both the boxing matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

That Pak boxer made fun of himself ? WTF ? He was pointing at himself as winner even before results were announced and then refused to hug the winning opponent....that attitude SUCKED. I wanted him to win throughout but that's simple not the way to behave on field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Women Squash Finals now...


----------



## danger007

deepu darling playing now


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> That Pak boxer made fun of himself ? WTF ? He was pointing at himself as winner even before results were announced and then refused to hug the winning opponent....that attitude SUCKED. I wanted him to win throughout but that's simple not the way to behave on field


Poor guy he won bronze last time , silver this time around and i guess he has to wait another 4 yrs to win a Gold......why wouldn't he be pissed


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> I just wana use all the good words that i had learnt till date in Telugu ,hindi ,,english n even marathi
> 
> 
> Lets hope the Asian games vl nt be this biased ......in MC angrezo ke dal olympics main nahi galti hai amreikio aur chinese ke samne.
> Better nt to participate....i m


i am good in Telugu tamil kannada Lil maratha .. A bit french Latin. .. neeku buthulu kavala. .


----------



## Nova2

India leads 5-4


----------



## Kambojaric

Choppers said:


> Biased decisions in both the boxing matches.





arp2041 said:


> There is lot of Racism in these games...........
> 
> Trust me, India would have won many more medals in Olympics & other events by now.



Dont know about the indian boxers finals but in waseems final all the judges were white eventhough in all the games I've seen so far they keep at least one or two judges from Africa and asia (there's bahodir from Uzbekistan and lazizi from Algeria for exsmple) . Overall I would say moloney won right but no way was the second round a clear win for the australian. Yet he got all the three judges in his favour. Must mentally affect the boxer when he goes in to the next round with such judging. They should really bring the pre london Olympics way of couting points back I.e u instantly get a point for a clear punch rather than letting these judges sit and decide how they thought the whole round went afterwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> @AUz @civilianpakistani.......your guy waseem is in action and he looks to be loosing aswell against the Australian.
> @danger007 @TejasMk3 wt abt the decisions in Pak Vs Aus match was it biased too??


I actually just watched the last round, looked like he did okay, dont know bout the other two. But he did look quite angry at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

India leading 6-4



Nova2 said:


> Poor guy he won bronze last time , silver this time around and i guess he has to wait another 4 yrs to win a Gold......why wouldn't he be pissed



More than being pissed...he looked drunk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Deepu darling playing intelligently ...


----------



## agamdilawari

9-5...cmmon



danger007 said:


> Deepu darling playing intelligently ...



Haaye Deepu darling


----------



## danger007

1st game..ours


----------



## agamdilawari

India wins the first set 11-6


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> 9-5...cmmon
> 
> 
> 
> Haaye Deepu darling


i ain't trying to marry her... lol ... just few days .. deepika pallikal - Google Search

Again stupid decision. .

We are on back foot. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> i am good in Telugu tamil kannada Lil maratha .. A bit french Latin. .. neeku buthulu kavala. .


Lol.....no need i hv already got enough of those to take care of those boneheads


----------



## agamdilawari

Good comeback made by Indian team in 2nd set

From 6-1 to 7-7...finish it here only


----------



## danger007

Good comeback. . go darling go..

We are leading now...


----------



## agamdilawari

Haha...from 1-6 to 8-7...cmmon girls


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Good comeback made by Indian team in 2nd set
> 
> From 6-1 to 7-7...finish it here only


7 -9.. lol

1 more for gold..


----------



## agamdilawari

danger007 said:


> 7 -9.. lol



1 more point for GOLD...cmmon


----------



## kbd-raaf

I love how the two squash players pat each other on the bum after a mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

We won..hurray


----------



## agamdilawari

Yellow Metal is OURS


----------



## Nova2

Depika pallikal winnnns !!!


----------



## TejasMk3

Gooooolllldddd!
YEah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

congrats to girls.

I wish we win the hockey's gold medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Depika pallikal winnnns !!!


yaar this is too much.. you must watch squash... chota bache..


----------



## Phoenix89

Nova2 said:


> Depika pallikal winnnns !!!


 
Sale tharki!!


----------



## TejasMk3

Yeah hockey gold would be fkin amazing!


----------



## Phoenix89

Finaly Gold.


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> Depika pallikal winnnns !!!





Deepika Pallikal or Deepika Boobikal


----------



## Phoenix89

TejasMk3 said:


> Yeah hockey gold would be fkin amazing!


 
Look very Grim though, good to be hopeful anyways


----------



## danger007

Don't insult Deepu ..@agamdilawari

first warning ... lol


----------



## Choppers

Pakistan Wins First Gold Medal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Choppers said:


> Pakistan Wins First Gold Medal


in what rally?


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Choppers said:


> Pakistan Wins First Gold Medal



I think he lost.


----------



## Choppers

kaykay said:


> in what rally?


Boxing


Nitin Goyal said:


> I think he lost.



Yes he Lost but Pakistani media claiming he won.


----------



## jaunty

Choppers said:


> Boxing
> 
> 
> Yes he Lost but Pakistani media claiming he won.



What was your old id?


----------



## Choppers

jaunty said:


> What was your old id?


Y..I haven't changed my id..


----------



## Nova2

S.Pardeshi of India is one of the finalist in 
Men's 10m platform diving final
which vl be on air at around 12am


----------



## jarves

Foot12 said:


> I always had faith in our Hockey team.


You shameless guy


----------



## agamdilawari

Look at the welcome Indian duo are getting for Medal ceremony...claps n claps everywhere


----------



## Sinister

My Deepika made me proud.


----------



## Soldier-X

Choppers said:


> Pakistan Wins First Gold Medal


yeah becuase refree did some unfair i guess


----------



## Kaalapani

gold in shuttle ladies doubles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Choppers said:


> Y..I haven't changed my id..



Sorry, I thought you did. Never mind!


----------



## danger007

I want to congratulate deepu personally .. I will try my level best


----------



## Nova2

No chance of making it in the top four now....scotland move to 18 Golds nw.....with India at 14


----------



## danger007

Sinister said:


> My Deepika made me proud.


wet dreams..


----------



## Sinister

danger007 said:


> I want to congratulate deepu personally .. I will try my level best. ..my god her back is perfect. ..



Hume gaand todni bhi aawe hai.


----------



## danger007

Kaalapani said:


> gold in shuttle ladies doubles.


match is 2mrw. .


----------



## Kaalapani

danger007 said:


> match is 2mrw. .



ok is that semifinal?


----------



## danger007

Sinister said:


> Hume gaand todni bhi aawe hai.


don't use dirty words.. Lil fun is fine.. but don't cross the limits ..


----------



## Choppers

Any more Gold medal matches today...


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> No chance of making it in the top four now....scotland move to 18 Golds nw.....with India at 14



2 gold in Boxing , 2 gold in Badminton  and one in Hockey . So simple .

Anyways we have to equal their tally rather than trying to overtake them as we have more medals overall 



Choppers said:


> Any more Gold medal matches today...



Two boxing ones about to come up



danger007 said:


> yes...



Nope dude..that's the final. Jwala & Ponappa won the S/F today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Kaalapani said:


> ok is that semifinal?


yes...


----------



## Sinister

danger007 said:


> don't use dirty words.. Lil fun is fine.. but don't cross the limits ..



I was just kidding with you in desi language. Don't take it seriously, it was just for fun.


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> I want to congratulate deepu personally .. I will try my level best.....my god her back is perfect...


Chote Bache....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> 2 gold in Boxing , 2 gold in Badminton  and one in Hockey . So simple .
> 
> Anyways we have to equal their tally rather than trying to overtake them as we have more medals overall
> 
> 
> 
> Two boxing ones about to come up
> 
> 
> 
> Nope dude..that's the final. Jwala & Ponappa won the S/F today


that's what am saying tomorrow gold medal match...

We are in mens javelin throw, women 4×400 relay , diving ..



Sinister said:


> I was just kidding with you in desi language. Don't take it seriously, it was just for fun.


not serious yar.. desi language is quite lot than agrezi. . indirect words are fine ...


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> 2 gold in Boxing , 2 gold in Badminton  and one in Hockey . So simple .
> 
> Anyways we have to equal their tally rather than trying to overtake them as we have more medals overall


lol as if scotland would be sitting where they are at 18 huh?  their boxers are already beating others black and blue to get more golds


----------



## jaunty

Another gold for Scotland. India won't be able to cross them.


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> lol as if scotland would be sitting where they are at 18 huh?  their boxers are already beating others black and blue to get more golds



Jeet gaye kamine. Ab to India will have to defeat Australia in Hockey Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> that's what am saying tomorrow gold medal match...
> 
> We are in mens javelin throw, women 4×400 relay , diving ..


Bro you forgot to add Men's triple jump final .......arpinder singh with his seasonal best of ''17.17'' outclass everyone else in the final.....i have a hope of wining Gold frm him....but Javelin throw and women's 4x400m no chance even though they won gold last time.



agamdilawari said:


> Jeet gaye kamine. Ab to India will have to defeat Australia in Hockey Final


Lol....i wonder what happens to India in CWG they beat England ,New zealnd  (hell they lost to these teams in world cup 2 mnths ago) and go through to the finals as if dyanchand ka bhoot ghus jata hai sub main 
Aur fhir final main bhoot utar jata


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Bro you forgot to add Men's triple jump final .......arpinder singh with his seasonal best of ''17.17'' outclass everyone else in the final.....i have a hope of wining Gold frm him....but Javelin throw and women's 4x400m no chance even though they won gold last time.
> 
> 
> Lol....i wonder what happens to India in CWG they beat England ,New zealnd  (hell they lost to these teams in world cup 2 mnths ago) and go through to the finals as if dyanchand ka bhoot ghus jata hai sub main
> Aur fhir final main bhoot utar jata


Just mentioning. .. might have chance in diving.


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> Lol....i wonder what happens to India in CWG they beat England ,New zealnd  (hell they lost to these teams in world cup 2 mnths ago) and go through to the finals as if dyanchand ka bhoot ghus jata hai sub main
> Aur fhir final main bhoot utar jata



Sirf bhoot nahi utarta....."Jahapanah tusi great ho...tohfa kabul karo" hota hai


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Sirf bhoot nahi utarta....."Jahapanah tusi great ho...tohfa kabul karo" hota hai


lol.. nice emoticons. .


----------



## agamdilawari

danger007 said:


> Just mentioning. .. might have chance in diving.



Sala diving karte hai badi baat hai...final k liye qualify ho gaye wo hamare le Olympic jaisa hai...ab bhaijaan aap use Sun pe landing karwaoge kya Gold jitake


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> Sala diving karte hai badi baat hai...final k liye qualify ho gaye wo hamare le Olympic jaisa hai...ab bhaijaan aap use Sun pe landing karwaoge kya Gold jitake


hope for best yar..


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> Sirf bhoot nahi utarta....."Jahapanah tusi great ho...tohfa kabul karo" hota hai


Lol nice one 



agamdilawari said:


> Sala diving karte hai badi baat hai...final k liye qualify ho gaye wo hamare le Olympic jaisa hai...ab bhaijaan aap use Sun pe landing karwaoge kya Gold jitake


Congrats to that guy who qualified for the finals ,bt still he scored just ~256 in comparision to ~450 by brits and aussie divers 
Chalo koi nai bande ne desh ko tho represent kiya world stage pe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

OK i missed all the action today ,We won a gold in ladies squash double and 2 silvers from Laishram duo .. any more ??
Please reply, someone?


----------



## Sinister

Boxing match kab hai bhai logo


----------



## agamdilawari

India vs Malaysia for Bronze in badminton singles about the start. P.V Sindhu from India 

@Nova2 @danger007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

agamdilawari said:


> India vs Malaysia for Bronze in badminton singles about the start. P.V Sindhu from India
> 
> @Nova2 @danger007


who want tulasi. .. not interested in her.. but I will watch her match .. lol



Sinister said:


> Boxing match kab hai bhai logo


11. 45 and then 12 15


----------



## Sinister

danger007 said:


> who want tulasi. .. not interested in her.. but I will watch her match .. lol
> 
> 
> 11. 45 and then 12 15



kis kis k..Alarm laga k so jaata hoo


----------



## Foot12

zootinali said:


> OK i missed all the action today ,We won a gold in ladies squash double and 2 silvers from Laishram duo .. any more ??
> Please reply, someone?


We will have at least Silver in Hockey and if we beat the Kangaroos we will have Gold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinister

@danger007 bhai humari sindhu bhabhi ko smabhalo voh demoralize lag rahi hai.Unhe aapki jarurat hai abhi.


----------



## agamdilawari

Sindhu is just not giving her all. She is still damn frustrated about the S/F earlier and expressions of anger is evident on her face. She deserved that Gold and being top seeded in this event she should have done it.


----------



## zootinali

Foot12 said:


> We will have at least Silver in Hockey and if we beat the Kangaroos we will have Gold


thanks mate..We had two(?) other boxing finals , what happened ?? 

BTW why did @ranjeet get banned .. bhai jyada daroo mat chada lena..


----------



## Nova2

agamdilawari said:


> India vs Malaysia for Bronze in badminton singles about the start. P.V Sindhu from India
> 
> @Nova2 @danger007


Wow...she is indeed nt happy wid the result of her semi final bout..... 

She's on fire 11-3 up in the 2nd round


----------



## danger007

Sinister said:


> @danger007 bhai humari sindhu bhabhi ko smabhalo voh demoralize lag rahi hai.Unhe aapki jarurat hai abhi.


nahiiiii. . my services only for Deepu and G jwala the fire..


----------



## Nova2

zootinali said:


> OK i missed all the action today ,We won a gold in ladies squash double and 2 silvers from Laishram duo .. any more ??
> Please reply, someone?


 There are two more Gold medal bouts tonight...... of V.vijendra & jhangra i guess......with three men who had qualified for the finals in javelin throw , triple jump & womens 4x400m relay....which is tonight....don't miss'em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Bronze medal for India


----------



## Nova2

Sinister said:


> kis kis k..Alarm laga k so jaata hoo


11:45 ke baad bahaut sare match hai from boxing to athletics .....

Wow......the lady has put the last nail in coffin and is away wid a Bronze....... 11-9 after 23-21 match....impressive 

Men's heavyweight powerlift match is on....there's an Indian in there....
@danger007 @agamdilawari @Sinister @zootinali

Glasgow 2014 - Men's Heavyweight Group A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinister

danger007 said:


> nahiiiii. . my services only for Deepu and G jwala the fire..



G Jwala le le, teri yea sab baatein Deepu ko bhi ahci nahi lag rahi.


----------



## danger007

Sinister said:


> G Jwala le le, teri yea sab baatein Deepu ko bhi ahci nahi lag rahi.


first is deepu then Jwala..


----------



## Nova2

Men's single bronze medal match is on:
Sk achantha 0-2 down against pitchford of England......leads 8-3 in the 3rd round 
Glasgow 2014 - Men's Singles Bronze Medal Match


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> Men's single bronze medal match is on:
> Sk achantha 0-2 down against pitchford of England......leads 8-3 in the 3rd round
> Glasgow 2014 - Men's Singles Bronze Medal Match



Gets the 3rd set. A man of his talent deserves a bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinister

Nova2 said:


> 11:45 ke baad bahaut sare match hai from boxing to athletics .....
> 
> Wow......the lady has put the last nail in coffin and is away wid a Bronze....... 11-9 after 23-21 match....impressive
> 
> Men's heavyweight powerlift match is on....there's an Indian in there....
> @danger007 @agamdilawari @Sinister @zootinali



Which channel ?


----------



## Nova2

Sk achanta wins 3 round..... 1 all in the 4th round


----------



## agamdilawari

Indian is at 2nd place for Power-lifting



Sinister said:


> Which channel ?



Ten HD. There's where I m getting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Sinister said:


> Which channel ?


I am not actually watching these matches......bt u can watch it on BBC through proxy......don't ask me for link cos mere pas nahi hai..... 
@danger007 may help you wid that 



agamdilawari said:


> Indian is at 2nd place for Power-lifting


Paji aur neche jaenge i guess.....PNG guy is yet to come 

Sk achanta looses 4 round aswell..... He's down 3-1 nw


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> I am not actually watching these matches......bt u can watch it on BBC through proxy......don't ask me for link cos mere pas nahi hai.....
> @danger007 may help you wid that
> 
> 
> Paji aur neche jaenge i guess.....PNG guy is yet to come
> 
> Sk achanta looses 4 round aswell..... He's down 3-1 nw


no need one men army here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Another Men's sigle match in badminton is on......
gurusaidutt Vs ouseph..
Dutt leads 1st round 18-13


----------



## danger007

Dutt won first set..


----------



## Nova2

Dutt wins 1st round 21-15


----------



## agamdilawari

PNG guy fails so Sardar Sahab has his Silver assured


----------



## Nova2

s.k achanta wins 5th Game......and trail 8-6 in the 6th game....it is the decider round !

@agamdilawari 
maine kaha tha na wo jeetega


----------



## Sinister

Nova2 said:


> s.k achanta wins 5th Game......and trail 8-6 in the 6th game....it is the decider round !
> 
> @agamdilawari
> maine kaha tha na wo jeetega



haar gaya Raje


----------



## Nova2

Sk achanta looses 6th game 10-12 
he lost bronze medal game 2-4


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> s.k achanta wins 5th Game......and trail 8-6 in the 6th game....it is the decider round !
> 
> @agamdilawari
> maine kaha tha na wo jeetega



Kuch kaha tha bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Gurusaidutt looses 2nd round 14-21...
But what a come bac from 8-18 



agamdilawari said:


> Kuch kaha tha bro


Yahi ke hum gold nahi jetenge


----------



## danger007

boxing bout started... fingers crossed. ..


----------



## Sinister

Get ready guys..It is boxing time


----------



## danger007

Dutt repeating same ... Idiot..


----------



## agamdilawari

Kam se kam tu ta faate chak de yaar


----------



## danger007

jhangra giving away ... huh


----------



## Sinister

Yaar apna time yaad aa gaya jab heavy weight boxing karta tha..bharat k liye kitne gold medal laya tha.


----------



## agamdilawari

English guy is bleeding...go for the knockdown bcz these judges are truly MFs


----------



## danger007

silver for sure..


----------



## agamdilawari

Khatam game hai yaar...ab to hero se hi ummeed hai


----------



## Sinister

De yaar is gore k ek punch


----------



## Nova2

2 knock down's kisne kisko mara???? 
@danger007 @Sinister @amagdilawari


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> 2 knock down's kisne kisko mara????
> @danger007 @Sinister @amagdilawari


jhangra. .

silver .. He gave away the bout him self ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

someone plz share live stream link...............


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

yaar kisane bheja isko boxing ladne ... he dont know even basics.

ashamed of this boxer. His attitude is not of Indian boxers.


----------



## Nova2

2 silvers added just nw...one from boxing and another one from powerlifting  ¿

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

gurusaidutt wins bronze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jangra didn't even keep his gloves up. Doesn't deserve the silver.


----------



## Sinister

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> yaar kisane bheja isko boxing ladne ... he dont know even basics.
> 
> ashamed of this boxer. His attitude is not of Indian boxers.



bao ji agli baar aap train karna isey


----------



## proud_indian

someone plz share live stream link...............


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Sinister said:


> bao ji agli baar aap train karna isey



Bro ! i got your point ... but its frustration. Such a low performance.


----------



## zootinali

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> yaar kisane bheja isko boxing ladne ... he dont know even basics.
> 
> ashamed of this boxer. His attitude is not of Indian boxers.


Jangra is pathetic .. wtf ,when you are getting hit that many punches , put your gloves up, instead he just kept jumping around. He deserved to lose..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

jhangra was lucky to have won that semi final i the last round...he never looked convincing enough...so not surprised to see hum missing the gold...looking forward to Vijender singh's match..now this is the match of the tournamnet...Fowler from England ..he was terrific in the semis and so was vijender. Hope to get a gold here.


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Even Devendro and Sarita Devi got defeated ... but the way they fought command respect.


----------



## danger007

Dutt got bronze. .


----------



## Nova2

proud_indian said:


> someone plz share live stream link...............


Someone said the matches were coming on Ten HD i guess .


----------



## danger007

Rahelu won silver in power lifting (Para sport)... hats off to him...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

where areJai bhagwan and Manoj kumar ??


----------



## proud_indian

Nova2 said:


> Someone said the matches were coming on Ten HD i guess .


bhai online link


----------



## Mirza Jatt

proud_indian said:


> someone plz share live stream link...............



Ten Sports Live Tv | tv-online


this link works perfect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Nova2 said:


> Someone said the matches were coming on Ten HD i guess .


Its coming on Ten Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

jhangra committed to suicidal moves ... repeated same... otherwise his opponent may not get chance to win...


----------



## Nova2

Men's javelin throw final is on.....


----------



## danger007

Mirza Jatt said:


> jhangra was lucky to have won that semi final i the last round...he never looked convincing enough...so not surprised to see hum missing the gold...looking forward to Vijender singh's match..now this is the match of the tournamnet...Fowler from England ..he was terrific in the semis and so was vijender. Hope to get a gold here.


actually jhangra is more experienced and tough player... He committed suicidal moves repeatedly. ..


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Good start by Arpinder singh in long jump ... 16.83 meters.


----------



## agamdilawari

Women's 4x400 relay


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Men's javelin throw final is on.....


triple jump and diving also..


----------



## Kaalapani

proud_indian said:


> bhai online link


Watch Ten Action Channel Free Live Stream Online | Time 4 Tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Mens triple jump......India's arpinder sing leads as of yet.....we could win a gold over here i guess


----------



## Mirza Jatt

danger007 said:


> actually jhangra is more experienced and tough player... He committed suicidal moves repeatedly. ..



right. I havent seen him in the ring earlier but if he was the experienced one, then it clearly did not show. The way he was rolling on the ring with each punch on his face that he took, he looked like an amateur


----------



## proud_indian

shuru ho gaya bhai logo...


----------



## danger007

Vijender bout started. .


----------



## agamdilawari

Nova2 said:


> Mens triple jump......India's arpinder sing leads as of yet.....we could win a gold over here i guess



Tere muh mein Amritsari Fish aur Blue Label ka large mere bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Nova2 said:


> Mens triple jump......India's arpinder sing leads as of yet.....we could win a gold over here i guess



That would be great, we have never won a gold in that even..it was only a silver in 74 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

agamdilawari said:


> Tere muh mein Amritsari Fish aur Blue Label ka large mere bhai




hahahaha....that was a gud one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

go Vijender go , get us a gold


----------



## danger007

Mirza Jatt said:


> right. I havent seen him in the ring earlier but if he was the experienced one, then it clearly did not show. The way he was rolling on the ring with each punch on his face that he took, he looked like an amateur


i got experience in boxing when I'm in engineering. . He committed such which I don't even try ... He is being experienced ... repeated continously. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Hero...tu na dubaiyo yaar


----------



## nair

Indian's dropped the baton?


----------



## danger007

Vijender knocked down. .


----------



## proud_indian




----------



## kbd-raaf

Wow, Fowler doesn't get a penalty point after 3 hits on Vijender after he is down


----------



## danger007

Another silver


----------



## Sinister

Aago gujjar ne gussa


----------



## Mirza Jatt

vijender lost...fowler should have been penalised though...but fowler definitely fought better.


----------



## zootinali

Vijender lost .. i hate boxing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Bakwas Din......what a let down boxing has been this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

zootinali said:


> Vijender lost .. i hate boxing!!


its a sport man.. The better boxer won

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## danger007

I'm started hating silver..



AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> its a sport man.. The better boxer won


not really. .. they changed boxing rules...


----------



## zootinali

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> its a sport man.. The better boxer won


Yes I understand .. but of 4 finals today, we lost all..and the english boxer was such show off ..


----------



## sab

With the head-gears the chance of wining gold in major event has gone for India, Unless pro- boxing is coming and becoming popular in India, forget wining medal in next Olympic. The day of boxing for a government job is over. Only Devendro fought bravely despite having a top boxer in front of him. Other two failed to show enough agressiveness.


----------



## danger007

Mirza Jatt said:


> vijender lost...fowler should have been penalised though...but fowler definitely fought better.




he convicted foul game.. though I agree with jhangra bout... not devendro. . He clearly got upper hand ... If we count energy in punches and point of contact. . still he lost for unknown reasons. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@Indischer @waz 

let this be a lesson. Never mess with New Zealand, it will just end in tears for India and Pakistan in terms of sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

silver pe silver ,silver pe silver just like DRDO tareek pe tareeq.


----------



## danger007

sab said:


> With the head-gears the chance of wining gold in major event has gone for India, Unless pro- boxing is coming and becoming popular in India, forget wining medal in next Olympic. The day of boxing for a government job is over. Only Devendro fought bravely despite having a top boxer in front of him. Other two failed to show enough agressiveness.




actually the rules been changed .. previously they will display score for every punch landed on right zone... I don't even understand how the hell they are giving points..

We missed quality of boxing... azzhole rules..


----------



## sab

danger007 said:


> he convicted foul game.. though I agree with jhangra bout... not devendro. . He clearly got upper hand ... If we count energy in punches and point of contact. . still he lost for unknown reasons. .


 
No...it was Vijender who did the wrong by downing head blindly....

Devendro showed brave character but there is no surprise he lost. Burnes had better defence and nullified most of Devendro's attack. If you see the match in slow motion, you can see how solid the defence was for Burnes...he immidiately goes back to full guard just after making the punch...and those close range punches...Devendro had no answer...


----------



## danger007

Ravi Nair said:


> @Indischer @waz
> 
> let this be a lesson. Never mess with New Zealand, it will just end in tears for India and Pakistan in terms of sports.


Now a days you can't see quality in sports because of some shitty rules which favours few countries. .



sab said:


> No...it was Vijender who did the wrong by downing head blindly....
> 
> Devendro showed brave character but there is no surprise he lost. Burnes had better defence and nullified most of Devendro's attack. If you see the match in slow motion, you can see how solid the defence was for Burnes...he immidiately goes back to full guard just after making the punch...and those close range punches...Devendro had no answer...



that is called ducking...
you can't win a game just guarding your face... in boxing you need power aggression .. landing punches right place with full force... devendro punches landed perfectly ...


----------



## Chronos

danger007 said:


> Now a days you can't see quality in sports because of some shitty rules which favours few countries. .
> 
> 
> 
> that is called ducking...
> you can't win a game just guarding your face... in boxing you need power aggression .. landing punches right place with full force... devendro punches landed perfectly ...



I was just joking,


----------



## Bang Galore

danger007 said:


> not really. .. they changed boxing rules...




Doesn't matter. Rules apply to both equally. It's only the excuses that are one sided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

danger007 said:


> Now a days you can't see quality in sports because of some shitty rules which favours few countries. .
> 
> 
> 
> that is called ducking...
> you can't win a game just guarding your face... in boxing you need power aggression .. landing punches right place with full force... devendro punches landed perfectly ...


 
Ducking??? And the eopponent landed three punches on head! And you are blaming opponent for that?

The current rule is far better than earlier ons where we saw some day- light rubbery....Remember Sumit Sangwan's defeat in Olympic? Now, total dominance in the ring is considered on the basis of opinions of three judges rathere than count of punches.

BTW, 60-70% of Devendro's punches go off target.


----------



## danger007

Ravi Nair said:


> I was just joking,


it's ok.. I'm just replying lol...
@sab I mentioned about jhangra bout clearly ... you can go back and check them.. I will not accept Devendro he got clear edge over his opponent. .. see the first round... His opponent received many solid punches. . He banged on right spot..



sab said:


> Ducking??? And the eopponent landed three punches on head! And you are blaming opponent for that?
> 
> The current rule is far better than earlier ons where we saw some day- light rubbery....Remember Sumit Sangwan's defeat in Olympic? Now, total dominance in the ring is considered on the basis of opinions of three judges rathere than count of punches.
> 
> BTW, 60-70% of Devendro's punches go off target.



you are talking about when he fell down .. His opponent convicted three punches on his head... don't you saw that he fell down???



Bang Galore said:


> Doesn't matter. Rules apply to both equally. It's only the excuses that are one sided.


do you saw devendro bout??? and deepu darling squash game yesterday.. so you think they applied rules equally to both...??


----------



## sab

danger007 said:


> it's ok.. I'm just replying lol...
> @sab I mentioned about jhangra bout clearly ... you can go back and check them.. I will not accept Devendro he got clear edge over his opponent. .. see the first round... His opponent received many solid punches. . He banged on right spot..


 
Bro...it was your opininon...But, I will go with the referees. I agree Devendro showed the agressiveness and fought till end but, Burnes had better accuracy and better defence. Devendro's boxing is very attractive but, he has to learn how to deal with a guy with better defence and quick counter attack.

Vijender did not even show the urges to attack when he was behind by points.

What we need professional boxing in India so that our boxer can be hardened for top level competition.



danger007 said:


> it's ok.. I'm just replying lol...
> @sab I mentioned about jhangra bout clearly ... you can go back and check them.. I will not accept Devendro he got clear edge over his opponent. .. see the first round... His opponent received many solid punches. . He banged on right spot..
> 
> 
> 
> you are talking about when he fell down .. His opponent convicted three punches on his head... don't you saw that he fell down???
> 
> 
> do you saw devendro bout??? and deepu darling squash game yesterday.. so you think they applied rules equally to both...??


 
Boxer gets warnings for downing head in close range. Bijendro was in crouching position when he got the hits. He was lucky that he was not knoocked out then. Please check some videos how boxing is fought in professional arena.


----------



## danger007

sab said:


> Bro...it was your opininon...But, I will go with the referees. I agree Devendro showed the agressiveness and fought till end but, Burnes had better accuracy and better defence. Devendro's boxing is very attractive but, he has to learn how to deal with a guy with better defence and quick counter attack.
> 
> Vijender did not even show the urges to attack when he was behind by points.
> 
> What we need professional boxing in India so that our boxer can be hardened for top level competition.



i am not arguing on behalf of Vijender. . His opponent perform better.. but I'm saying punching on his head when he fell down. . is foul game.. 


I will not agree in devendro bout.. I got quite experience in boxing .. even my trainer also agreed with foul judgement. .



sab said:


> Bro...it was your opininon...But, I will go with the referees. I agree Devendro showed the agressiveness and fought till end but, Burnes had better accuracy and better defence. Devendro's boxing is very attractive but, he has to learn how to deal with a guy with better defence and quick counter attack.
> 
> Vijender did not even show the urges to attack when he was behind by points.
> 
> What we need professional boxing in India so that our boxer can be hardened for top level competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Boxer gets warnings for downing head in close range. Bijendro was in crouching position when he got the hits. He was lucky that he was not knoocked out then. Please check some videos how boxing is fought in professional arena.


Dude that's quite lot... I been in boxing bout.. ok I know about the arena very well..

Again I am repeating it doesn't matter many boxers down their heads during session. . they might get warning ... but you can't launch punches when they are defenceless position... don't talk about videos ok..


----------



## sab

Ok...dude...it is you opinion...
I will stick with mine...And I like present rule more than earlier ones.
BTW, I also keep some knowledge about boxing , may not be as much as you...


----------



## danger007

congrats guys for 4×400mts relay and javelin throw.. and 10 mts diving..

We are DQ NM and LT chill guys..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

apinder singh wins a broze in triple jump


----------



## danger007

sab said:


> Ok...dude...it is you opinion...
> I will stick with mine...And I like present rule more than earlier ones.
> BTW, I also keep some knowledge about boxing , may not be as much as you...


it's your personal opinion. . but this rule may favours few countries. . you can't expect quality of boxing ... in future we will see each boxers waiting waiting waiting they will try to guard more than attacking ...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

danger007 said:


> congrats guys for 4×400mts relay and javelin throw.. and 10 mts diving..
> 
> We are DQ NM and LT chill guys..


did we win any medal in javelin and relay race ?


----------



## danger007

Mirza Jatt said:


> apinder singh wins a broze in triple jump


so we crossed 60th mark..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

danger007 said:


> so we crossed 60th mark..



yes we did...but overall India is not performing to the potential.


----------



## danger007

Mirza Jatt said:


> did we win any medal in javelin and relay race ?


yes we received disq and no marks .. and last ... We are the only team didn't score any thing in javelin throw
only team who received disc in relay..

last in diving ...lol


----------



## Mirza Jatt

danger007 said:


> yes we received disq and no marks .. and last ... We are the only team didn't score any thing in javelin throw
> only team who received disc in relay..
> 
> last in diving ...lol



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

congrats @waz pakistan won 4 medals... 3 silver 1 bronze ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Usain Bolt Wow !!!


----------



## waz

Lots of silver ware today for India and of course silver for Pakistan.Having seen the bouts, bar Laishram and Waseem I thought the other boxers from South Asia let themselves down badly. 

Anyway all the best to any more contenders. I believe Indian hockey final tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Mirza Jatt said:


> That would be great, we have never won a gold in that even..it was only a silver in 74 if I remember correctly.


Bronze 
Something's better than nothing


----------



## Nova2

waz said:


> Lots of silver ware today for India and of course silver for Pakistan.Having seen the bouts, bar Laishram and Waseem I thought the other boxers from South Asia let themselves down badly.
> 
> Anyway all the best to any more contenders. I believe Indian hockey final tomorrow?


Yep its Men's hockey final twomorrow IND Vs AUS......
ek aur silver paka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

danger007 said:


> it's your personal opinion. . but this rule may favours few countries. . you can't expect quality of boxing ... in future we will see each boxers waiting waiting waiting they will try to guard more than attacking ...


I wonder you are in boxing and saying this!

The old system was dependent on count of punches. However, it is impossibe to keep acurate count then and there Then, there was the question of effective punches, ineffective punches etc. Boxers could see the points after any round. So, it was common that the boxer leading by point would take time wasting strategy at the end. If you are in boxing, you must remember the fight between Suranjoy Singh and the Chinese Boxer in Asian Games semi-final, the Chinese boxer with a lead of 7-6 resort to running away from fight through out the last round and won, India's Vikash Kishan did the same against a Chinese boxer in final to win gold,

Now, boxers cant know the score till end,

Instead of punch count, overall dominance is considered by three different Judges from three different nations,,,, So a boxer who believes he is leading cant go for full defensive mode as Judges can go against him for passiveness,,,In earlier rule there was no such scope,,,

I cant see how the present rule favours some and not others unless one bribes ateast two of three judges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

The thing is boxing in general is always going to have these type of arguments/controversies and so on. While it is fun to watch, if we are looking for medals it is better to promote stuff like swimming,athletics and weightlifting.


----------



## danger007

sab said:


> I wonder you are in boxing and saying this!
> 
> The old system was dependent on count of punches. However, it is impossibe to keep acurate count then and there Then, there was the question of effective punches, ineffective punches etc. Boxers could see the points after any round. So, it was common that the boxer leading by point would take time wasting strategy at the end. If you are in boxing, you must remember the fight between Suranjoy Singh and the Chinese Boxer in Asian Games semi-final, the Chinese boxer with a lead of 7-6 resort to running away from fight through out the last round and won, India's Vikash Kishan did the same against a Chinese boxer in final to win gold,
> 
> Now, boxers cant know the score till end,
> 
> Instead of punch count, overall dominance is considered by three different Judges from three different nations,,,, So a boxer who believes he is leading cant go for full defensive mode as Judges can go against him for passiveness,,,In earlier rule there was no such scope,,,
> 
> I cant see how the present rule favours some and not others unless one bribes ateast two of three judges




ok... have you seem all boxing bouts in CWG? ?? yesterday itself a bout happened between England vs Irish I think.. her opponent running away from Irish ... Clearly Irishman gal made accurate punches and guarding her face is also perfect. .. her opponent just moving away from her during the session.. still she surprised with the decisions by judges.. only one judge gave 10 remaining all tends to her opponent. .

I seen devendro bout lot times now... His punches got lot potential than his opponent. .. If you count overall performance. . He must be awarded better..


----------



## Chronos

NoOOOOOO New Zealang haar gaye.

:'(

well, I can support indian hockey team now

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## waz

Only hockey left now? All the best gents. Australia took women's gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> Only hockey left now? All the best gents. Australia took women's gold.



they stand no chance against Australians.


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> they stand no chance against Australians.



They look good those kangaroos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> They look good those kangaroos.



They have enormous mineral wealth, very sporty some countries have all the luck.


----------



## waz

Ravi Nair said:


> They have enormous mineral wealth, very sporty some countries have all the luck.



True that. The Aussies have great land expanses to push their athletes and combine that with wealth you have a winning formula. Their facilities are state of the art.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

waz said:


> Only hockey left now? All the best gents. Australia took women's gold.


Kashyap In Badminton finals, has won the first set, and womens doubles badminton, with Jwala and Ashwini,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

waz said:


> True that. The Aussies have great land expanses to push their athletes and combine that with wealth you have a winning formula. Their facilities are state of the art.



I am supporting New Zealand btw. I felt I should. I enjoy the facilties here, enjoy the hospitality and Kiwis have been great to me so far.

Loyalty to New Zealand is the least I can do 

wanted them to finish 4th at least. Disappointing performance |i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Australia leading 2-0


----------



## sab

kashyap lost the second game 11-21


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Australia leading 2-0



well, that's a wrap boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

I am afraid Kashyap wnt be abe t make it,,,,,,,,many unfrrced err0rs.


----------



## Nova2

waz said:


> Only hockey left now? All the best gents. Australia took women's gold.


Nope nt only hockey.......Men's singles final in badminton is on the way.....
k.parupali Vs D.wong 

Get ready guys 2 more silver's are on the way ,1 in hockey & 1 in badminton  

KP bro trails 12-14 ......tht singaporean guy is one hell of a lucky dude 

O'h yeah baby he leads now......15-14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

hats off to the old man in the stadium...he leads Indian supporters and Kashyap back in game with extra energy


----------



## zootinali

hockey 3-0


----------



## Nova2

3rd goal for Australia 
aur goal nahi plz


----------



## TejasMk3

19-16 Kashyap leads!

I have abandoned the hockey match 

Edit 19-18 now grrrrr


----------



## sab

19-19


----------



## Nova2

@danger007 where are you man ?, went to meet pallikal


----------



## zootinali

4-0 hockey


----------



## sab

20-19...match point for kashyap...

yeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhh we win


----------



## TejasMk3

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


AFGAJGFDAJGSZJH AWO;ITP;OIAWYWIPOGH IPW;GH S;OPDG AOHG


----------



## Nova2

We woooooonnnn.      Gooooooold


----------



## danger007

gold to kasyap. .


----------



## zootinali

Kashyap won... finally a gold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Wow......australia had three shots at goal of which two were converted into Goals...... Damn 
@TejasMk3 @danger007 are our Indian guys playing aggressive or defensive hockey???


----------



## guru1

GOLD for Parupalli Kashyap as he beat Derek Wong (S'pore) 21-14, 11-21, 21-19 in the men's singles Badminton finals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Wow......australia had three shots at goal of which two were converted into Goals...... Damn
> @TejasMk3 @danger007 are our Indian guys playing aggressive or defensive hockey???


Am not watching. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Hold onto your seats tight Guys and gals.......
India Vs Malasiya women's doubles finals is Next 

G.jwala & chinnappa in action


----------



## waz

Well done Kashyap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> Wow......australia had three shots at goal of which two were converted into Goals...... Damn
> @TejasMk3 @danger007 are our Indian guys playing aggressive or defensive hockey???



I saw the first two goals, afterwards switched to Badminton (Am glad ) Aussies were relentlessly attacking, their passing is awesome as well. The problem, that I saw with India, was that they were giving away too much possession, They ended up passing straight to an aussie player sooo many times. In contrast, I think there was like 1 bad pass from the Aussies. Both the first two goals were off penalty corners, it seems the ball just seeks Indian players legs and they get a penalty 
There is a clear difference between the two teams, more work is needed. But Atleast it isnt an 8-0 defeat  (hopefully)


----------



## waz

Aussies lead by 4 goals.


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> I saw the first two goals, afterwards switched to Badminton (Am glad ) Aussies were relentlessly attacking, their passing is awesome as well. The problem, that I saw with India, was that they were giving away too much possession, They ended up passing straight to an aussie player sooo many times. In contrast, I think there was like 1 bad pass from the Aussies. Both the first two goals were off penalty corners, it seems the ball just seeks Indian players legs and they get a penalty
> There is a clear difference between the two teams, more work is needed. But Atleast it isnt an 8-0 defeat  (hopefully)


well sometimes bac Indian coach had said that India is good at attack , they loose if they get defensive.... If u look at the summary of the match aussies have 13 shots at the goal in first half and 3 i guess in the second......indians did well in the first half cos only 2 goals were scored in the first half out of 14 shots bt in the second 2 goals in 3 shots at the goal 
thanks god i m nt watching the match 
for the aussies if India is their opponent in the finals it's an assured win 
no wonder i said another silver's on the way


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> well sometimes bac Indian coach had said that India is good at attack , they loose if they get defensive.... If u look at the summary of the match aussies have 13 shots at the goal in first half and 3 i guess in the second......indians did well in the first half cos only 2 goals were scored in the first half out of 14 shots bt in the second 2 goals in 3 shots at the goal
> thanks god i m nt watching the match
> for the aussies if India is their opponent in the finals it's an assured win
> no wonder i said another silver's on the way



Silverhas reached now :p

Edit wow Jwala is fat  Aunty like


----------



## Nova2

India Vs Malasiya game on :
Indian duo trail 9-10


----------



## danger007

TejasMk3 said:


> Silverhas reached now :p
> 
> Edit wow Jwala is fat  Aunty like


be careful she will busty ou... lol


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> Silverhas reached now :p
> 
> Edit wow Jwala is fat  Aunty like


Dare u make fun of our gold medal contender


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> well sometimes bac Indian coach had said that India is good at attack , they loose if they get defensive.... If u look at the summary of the match aussies have 13 shots at the goal in first half and 3 i guess in the second......indians did well in the first half cos only 2 goals were scored in the first half out of 14 shots bt in the second 2 goals in 3 shots at the goal
> thanks god i m nt watching the match
> for the aussies if India is their opponent in the finals it's an assured win
> no wonder i said another silver's on the way


any doubt. .. silver for sure. .. I am with my friends ... Small party ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

TejasMk3 said:


> Silverhas reached now :p
> 
> Edit wow Jwala is fat  Aunty like


Dare u make fun of our gold medal contender


----------



## Kaalapani

*2014 Commonwealth Games Vault Final Dipa Karmakar 2nd Vault*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> any doubt. .. silver for sure. .. I am with my friends ... Small party ..


And you did not invite me 
pdf frnd hai tho kya hua invite tho kar deta........we always welcome an invitation for a party


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> Dare u make fun of our gold medal contender


Not fun, just observation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

deepu darling not yet arrived to India ... I enquired but not sure ...



Nova2 said:


> And you did not invite me
> pdf frnd hai tho kya hua invite tho kar deta........we always welcome an invitation for a party


suddenly decided yar.. as my friend came from USA. .. We will plan next time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Boo....first game gone.
This game feels very sloppy after the singles match.


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> deepu darling not yet arrived to India ... I enquired but not sure ...
> 
> 
> suddenly decided yar.. as my friend came from USA. .. We will plan next time..


Have fun


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Have fun


already finished. .


----------



## Nova2

Wow .....they lost 21-17 after leading the game 15-13


----------



## danger007

Another silver


----------



## Nova2

danger007 said:


> already finished. .


I meant have fun tracking deepu darling


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> I meant have fun tracking deepu darling


i will meet her dude.. no doubt. .


----------



## Nova2

Damn the malasiyan's lead 11-9








danger007 said:


> i will meet her dude.. no doubt. .


Where are you living nw....hyd?

Indian duo lead 18-15


----------



## Nova2

What a shame....they saved 4 game points....scoring 4 times in a row 

And we loose......disgusting


----------



## TejasMk3

They felt like they just werent in it today, or maybe they were really nervous.


----------



## danger007

Nova2 said:


> Damn the malasiyan's lead 11-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you living nw....hyd?
> 
> Indian duo lead 18-15


i live in pune came to Andhra as my dad had surgery. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

it was dissapointing the way they played today...J.Gutta and Ashwini both were not playing to their potential. Squash was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Echo_419

Mirza Jatt said:


> it was dissapointing the way they played today...J.Gutta and Ashwini both were not playing to their potential. Squash was a pleasant surprise.



What's our current position dude,please tell me it is atleast 4th


----------



## ozzy22

India's doing pretty good. Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

Embrace the *CHAMPIONS 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinister

Love you Ashwini Ponnappa


----------



## KalaGhoda

Sinister said:


> Love you Ashwini Ponnappa



I love Ashwini too, so sad I will not see you again..


----------

